# IUI July



## Touch the Sky

Hi Ladies :flower:

I didn't see a thread for July IUI so here it is. I am CD1 today, doing clomid, menopur, and trigger, and my IUI should be around 7/5-7/6 ish. This is my 3rd IUI.

Anyone else? :)


----------



## Springy

Welcome back!!!!!! Great to see you back on here. 

I'm out for July - surgery on the 19th. I'll be back at it in August. Hopefully you won't be around in the IUI group that month!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wahoo Touch!!! Good to see you!!!! I may be on here for July!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks ladies! I was in TTC hibernation and it was actually really nice :) But now I'm back and ready to nip this thing in the butt!! :rofl:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey all,
I'm iui tomorrow!!! Wish me luck. Yesterday I had two follicles one at 18 and one at 19. Trigger shot last night and iui at 12.15pm. It's my first iui and as dh only had one not so good sa in October I am so so nervous about his numbers. Today found out one of my staff is pregnant again after a very recent miscarriage and a sort of friend who was ltttc had a baby girl yesterday. Just rubbish day and stressing about tomorrow and how long the tww will be!


----------



## Michelle78

I finally get to join an IUI thread!! I am CD1 today, and this the 1st cycle that we have been able to TTC since my miscarriage in March (I was given methotrexate so had to take the 3 months off). This will be my 3rd IUI, so I hope 3rd time is the charm for a nice sticky bean!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Good luck Trying 2 cope and Michelle78...May this be the month!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks PCOSMom. I really hope that you do not have to join us in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hey ladies! :wave: I had my 2nd IUI earlier this month & I'm waiting to test. I'm keeping my fx'd that this one will work, but if it doesn't, I'll be joining you for another IUI in July. Good luck to all!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck trying 2 cope!

Michelle - we are on the same CD :)

PCOSmom - i really hope you get a BFP this month, but i'd also be happy if you could join us next month!

Springy - can't wait to have you back in August :)

Bella - fx'd!

I personally am very relieved that i will not have to do any opk's this month. something about having to check everyday, or even twice a day, is stressful to me! i'm not looking forward to pumping my body full of meds, but hopefully this will be my last month.. 3rd times a charm right?


----------



## Michelle78

Touch, I'm glad to have a cycle buddy! I have an appt on Saturday morning to do bloodwork and check for cysts, I'm guessing that you do as well? Hope your appt goes well! Hopefully we can prove that the 3rd time is the charm! 

I know what you mean about not having to do the OPKs, etc., that has been the only bright side of having to see an FS to TTC. It takes all the guess work out of when I am going to ovulate, etc., so I just relax until I have the IUI. The 2ww is the 2ww, not much I can do to not obsess then, but at least the first half of the cycle is not so bad. 

BellaDonna, good luck to you too and I hope you end up not having to join us.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Typically I would've gone in on Saturday, cd3, but my Dr is having me come in Sunday instead. Apparently if I come in on Saturday, then there's a risk that I'll need the IUI on 4th of July, and they are closed that day. I have another appt next Friday 7/1 to check my follies. I'm not a fan of the 2ww, not only for the waiting but I also really don't like the progesterone.. so messy!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

hello ladies! I think our IUI may technically land on 6/30 but the TWW will definitely be in July :) If things go as they have in the past, we will have our IUI on Wednesday, 6/30.I go in on Sunday for my US. This will be round 4 of IUI for us. I had a hysteroscopy at the end of May to remove two polyps so sat out of the TTC game in June and I have very high hopes for this round. (hopefully not false hope) We are hoping the polyps were the cause of our 2 yrs of infertility. We shall see....... :) Just finished taking the medication (Femara) yesterday and looking forward to the hot flashes stopping! :)

Touch - great to see you back! 
Springy - LOVE the new picture! :)
Bella - good luck with the upcoming test
Touch and trying - hope everything went well today
Michelle - here's to hoping 3 is the magic number for you :)


----------



## Michelle78

Ugh, I think I blocked out the memory of the progesterone suppositories! They are pretty awful. My FS office is open on the 4th, so my CD 12 visit to check my follies will be that day.

31andTrying, good luck next week, hopefully the polyp removal will do the trick for you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Today is STILL a BFN ... looking more like I am joining you guys! I have zippo prego symptoms as well!! AF should start Monday and if all goes well I will have a clean ultrasound on Wednesday (doubtful though). 

At least this time around the hubby will have been on the male fertility vitamins for 10-11 weeks, so maybe that'll boost his :spermy: count!! Now if there was a way to boost follicle numbers. Guess that's up to praying...and maybe I can boost my medication amount a smidgin!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry for the BFN PCOS, I will find out tomorrow if I too will be joining you all again for July, we'll see.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! I will be doing an IUI in July. This will be my 3rd IUI after my loss, but 7th total. I will be doing Femara along with Follistim injections.


----------



## zanDark

*pokes head in*

Hi! :flower: I'll be having my first IUI in July as well :) I'm waiting for AF to show up so I can schedule appointments for US and my trigger shot 

I'm not getting my hopes up but I'm very nervous and excited, my doctor is very optimistic about it but he's prepared me for the possibility that it might not work in the first couple of tries :)

Best of luck to all the wonderful ladies! I hope this thread gets filled with BFPs :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, I'm going to be having iui #3 either 6/27 or6/28. Last month I had a chemical. I was devastated. I hope like many of you, that the 3rd time is a charm!!! I had. Hysteroscopy in January to remove 5 polyps. Thought it would easily happen after that :( but I'm going to be positive this round. 

Good luck to all :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well, I'm out this month ... so July here I come. Unless I have a cyst...which is possible cuz I got some really bad pain on the left side. ARGH.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi hun!!

I am back for my 3rd and final IUI in July after a break in June. I am currently on CD5 and have my first scan this Tuesday.

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Pusskins

Hey all. Can I join?
I will be starting my IUI Cycle in July.
Starting Norethisterone on the 9th July for 10 days to induce af. Got injections training 13th July. Then will start the injection process mid July. x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Today is Cd1 for me. I'm thinking my IUI will be between July 7th and 9th.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Scan today for our 4th IUI. Two little possibilities brewing in there. One on each side. 14mm and 17mm. Going to trigger Tues night if I don't have a positive OPK prior to that. Bring it on! Let's get the TWW going already :)


----------



## Michelle78

My CD 3 scan and bloodwork went fine. The u/s tech said that my ovaries are very active. I do not know what that means, but she sounded enthusiastic, so I will take that as a good thing. My next appointment is on July 4th. Maybe active ovaries will mean more than 1 follie this time.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Sorry for your BFN PCOSmom :(

Hi Dizzi! 

Yesterday I had my CD4 scan and it was good. I have follicles in both ovaries, the largest is 7mm on each side. That's really good, because usually my dr has a hard time even finding my left ovary, and it certainly doesn't usually produce good follies. So I'm pretty happy :) I have another appt on Friday to see how things are going and determine when to trigger. I started clomid last night and menopur tonight. We had the injections training on Friday and my head was spinning. I sure hope we can do it right!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Sorry for your BFN PCOSmom :(
> 
> Hi Dizzi!
> 
> Yesterday I had my CD4 scan and it was good. I have follicles in both ovaries, the largest is 7mm on each side. That's really good, because usually my dr has a hard time even finding my left ovary, and it certainly doesn't usually produce good follies. So I'm pretty happy :) I have another appt on Friday to see how things are going and determine when to trigger. I started clomid last night and menopur tonight. We had the injections training on Friday and my head was spinning. I sure hope we can do it right!

Good luck with the injections! Let me know how they are!!

Forgot to tell you - I signed up for 3 races over the next three months! I must get back into the training mentality!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

That's great news springy!! I'm also signing up for 2 races (halfs) but they aren't til the end of the year. Being signed up for something is always a great motivator. Good luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> That's great news springy!! I'm also signing up for 2 races (halfs) but they aren't til the end of the year. Being signed up for something is always a great motivator. Good luck and let me know how it goes!

July's is an 8K, August is a 10-mile and September is a 10K. If I am not pregnant by September I am signing up for 1/2 in October :)

Now if I could just drag my butt out of bed in the mornings to get training .... my goal is twice this week! I'll let you know how that works out ;)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm out July :cry: 

...another cyst.


----------



## Michelle78

PCOSMom, I'm so sorry about the BFN and having to sit out July :hugs:


----------



## BellaDonna818

PCOSMom, I am sooo sorry about the cyst. :hugs: I hope you'll be in for August at least. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I'm out July :cry:
> 
> ...another cyst.

 :( That stinks! :hugs: Hang in there. What will they have you do for the cyst?

Trigger question for you ladies - I may have to this tonight for the first time. My instructions say to take it between 5-8pm and my IUI is on Thursday at 10am. Is it better to take it at 5p or 8p or am I overthinking it? Any tips for using the ovidrel? I usually do my second OPK at 4pm - should I do it right before the shot also?


----------



## Touch the Sky

So sorry PCOSmom!! :hugs:

31- I don't have experience w/the trigger shot, but based on the timing, i would think doing it around 8pm is best


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm out July :cry:
> 
> ...another cyst.
> 
> :( That stinks! :hugs: Hang in there. What will they have you do for the cyst?
> 
> Trigger question for you ladies - I may have to this tonight for the first time. My instructions say to take it between 5-8pm and my IUI is on Thursday at 10am. Is it better to take it at 5p or 8p or am I overthinking it? Any tips for using the ovidrel? I usually do my second OPK at 4pm - should I do it right before the shot also?Click to expand...

I thought the advice was 36 hours before your IUI so I would work back from that.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good morning ladies :coffee:

I just need to vent for a sec! I started taking clomid on Sunday night and the transformation has already begun.. last night I kicked my OH out of the house cuz I was soo crazy out of my mind! Something tells me this is going to be a long 5 days :(

I also did my first injection last night. It was easier than I thought.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm out July :cry:
> 
> ...another cyst.
> 
> :( That stinks! :hugs: Hang in there. What will they have you do for the cyst?
> 
> Trigger question for you ladies - I may have to this tonight for the first time. My instructions say to take it between 5-8pm and my IUI is on Thursday at 10am. Is it better to take it at 5p or 8p or am I overthinking it? Any tips for using the ovidrel? I usually do my second OPK at 4pm - should I do it right before the shot also?Click to expand...

Thank you. I have to go on birth control pills...which this type just has horrible side effects. Oh well, guess it's the name of the game. 

Sending all you girls MASS quantities of Baby dust!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Good morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> I just need to vent for a sec! I started taking clomid on Sunday night and the transformation has already begun.. last night I kicked my OH out of the house cuz I was soo crazy out of my mind! Something tells me this is going to be a long 5 days :(
> 
> I also did my first injection last night. It was easier than I thought.

I HATE CLOMID! Worse than birth control!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry to hear that PCOS, hope that it is gone in time for August!
Good luck with your IUI this week 31!
I am joining you ladies again this month, this will be our 4th IUI, we are doing 100mg of clomid and possibly injections, we will see at our scan on the 4th of July. FX 4th time is the charm :)


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

I went for an early scan this morning and have overstimulated on 50mg of clomid (CD 2, 4, 6) :( I am soooo fed up!!! My results are below....

Rt Ov: 2x 13mm, 1x 9mm + small follies
Lt Ov: 3x 10mm 1x 9mm + small follies

Today is CD8 and my lining is 4mm which I was told is about right given my CD. I have been asked to go back Thursday morning for another scan to see if we can go ahead with the IUI. To make things worse I really struggled to sleep last night because of the clomid and have had a migraine for the last 2 days. This will be my last cycle with clomid so if I have to cancel this cycle I will do my final IUI unmedicated. 

Sorry to moan on.... I just needed to vent!

Edited:
_Just found my first scan results from IUI #1 - Even though it was a little later in my cycle (CD12) it gives me some hope as we managed to go through with the IUI. _
Rt Ov- Lt ov - 
1x16mm 1x16.5mm
1x11mm 1x11mm
1x10mm


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Sorry to hear that PCOS, hope that it is gone in time for August!
> Good luck with your IUI this week 31!
> I am joining you ladies again this month, this will be our 4th IUI, we are doing 100mg of clomid and possibly injections, we will see at our scan on the 4th of July. FX 4th time is the charm :)

Good luck for this cycle Harvest :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm out July :cry:
> 
> ...another cyst.
> 
> :( That stinks! :hugs: Hang in there. What will they have you do for the cyst?
> 
> Trigger question for you ladies - I may have to this tonight for the first time. My instructions say to take it between 5-8pm and my IUI is on Thursday at 10am. Is it better to take it at 5p or 8p or am I overthinking it? Any tips for using the ovidrel? I usually do my second OPK at 4pm - should I do it right before the shot also?Click to expand...

I have not had to do this yet but wanted to wish you the best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

harvest - 4th scan on the 4th of July - sounds like luck to me! :)
Dizzi - Hang in there. By Thursday maybe only 2-3 of them will be as large as necessary and you can go ahead with the IUI.


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> harvest - 4th scan on the 4th of July - sounds like luck to me! :)
> Dizzi - Hang in there. By Thursday maybe only 2-3 of them will be as large as necessary and you can go ahead with the IUI.

Thank you for the positive vibes! :thumbup::hugs:

How you done your trigger shot yet hun?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

No shot yet. Will do an OPK at 4pm and see if it is positive. If not - will plan on doing the shot at 8pm. I am freaked out! I DO NOT like needles one bit. Need to suck it up I guess :)


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> No shot yet. Will do an OPK at 4pm and see if it is positive. If not - will plan on doing the shot at 8pm. I am freaked out! I DO NOT like needles one bit. Need to suck it up I guess :)

Silly me...I forgot you are not in the UK :dohh: It is 9pm here! 

I am with you on the needle issue.....I totally freaked when the nurse told me I had to do it last month, luckily I was a work where we have a school nurse. Is there anyone who can do it for you hun?! I was told to put some ice on my tummy before I did it so this may help. :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Well here's an update - I just did an OPK and it was HAPPY! So no shot needed. We are headed in tomorrow morning for our 4th IUI. I do wonder though if our chances would be better with the trigger shot because I usually have positive OPKs for 2 days. Well - tomorrow is the day. :) :) :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks for the luck ladies, need all the luck I can get!
Dizzi- hope your IUI goes through, I will keep my FX for you :)
31-good luck tomorrow! I always think that it is good when you Ov on your own and don't need to take more drugs than you have to, and now you know those swimmers will be there ready and waiting for that egg! Exciting :)


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey y'all! Hoping I can join your thread. I do my second IUI tomorrow. 1st IUI in April, BFP, but then MC at 5 weeks. MD currently has me on no meds, even though it seems like my follicles stay small?! Lots of small follicles at 10mm but one at 15 mm yesterday (CD 12). +OPK today.


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Well here's an update - I just did an OPK and it was HAPPY! So no shot needed. We are headed in tomorrow morning for our 4th IUI. I do wonder though if our chances would be better with the trigger shot because I usually have positive OPKs for 2 days. Well - tomorrow is the day. :) :) :)

Oh great!!! :thumbup: Glad you got your :D face!! I have been told that the trigger will ensure you def ov and make your lining thicker. Might be worth doing it IF you can face the needle. Fingers crossed for your 4th IUI cycle hun xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

another update :) I am going to do the shot in about 6.4 minutes. Called the Dr and they said it can't hurt and because we already have one go ahead and take it. YIKES!!!!!!! Hubby just got home and will be the bad guy. Wish me luck.....


----------



## sarahincanada

31andTrying said:


> another update :) I am going to do the shot in about 6.4 minutes. Called the Dr and they said it can't hurt and because we already have one go ahead and take it. YIKES!!!!!!! Hubby just got home and will be the bad guy. Wish me luck.....

good luck! I have read that the trigger really helps to mature and release all the mature follicles, where on your own you may only release one of the mature. not sure if thats true as I dont believe everything you read, but my clinic told me to do the trigger. good luck hope you catch that egg (or those eggs!!) :hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

Good luck tomorrow 31and Trying! I was going to say the same thing dizzi said, if you do the shot you know you will ovulate at least.

Dizzi, don't give up on this cycle. Your scan sounds the same as the CD 12 scan I had for my first IUI in December. They got me all freaked out that I had too many follies, and by the time CD 14 came, only 2 of them had continued to grow, so I was nowhere near overstimulated. As it ended up, I only had 1 mature follie when I did the IUI. 

Fingers crossed for you Harvest. My next scan is on July 4th too, hopefully we both get some good news!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies! 

It's getting a bit late, so I haven't had time to catch up with all the past posts. But I wanted to say Hi and join in. I'm going to start my very first IUI in a few days to a week. Just waiting for insurance to approve the charges for the medication. Hanging out on Birth Control until insurance gets ironed out. 

So exciting! It'll be my cycle 23, and while I've had a HSG and laparoscopy/hysteroscopy, I've not taken any meds or any other treatments til now. I'll be on 75 units of Follistim. 

Can't wait to go through this journey will all of you! :flower:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Welcome squirrel!

31- how'd it go?

Tonight was day 2 of menopur and i did the injection myself (my OH did it yesterday). it was weird to actually poke myself with a needle, but no biggie. just a little sore this time.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Shot experience last night was "interesting". I am such a chicken. Hubby was great though. Shot is in and I had some pains around 10pm that I will assume was ovuation. We are on our way to our IUI now. 

As a side note - So I was a nerd and did an OPK just to see if it would be darker a few hours after the shot. My husband picks it up and says "Is it happier?" :) I laughed so hard I think I could have pee-d on another stick :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey, ladies!
> 
> It's getting a bit late, so I haven't had time to catch up with all the past posts. But I wanted to say Hi and join in. I'm going to start my very first IUI in a few days to a week. Just waiting for insurance to approve the charges for the medication. Hanging out on Birth Control until insurance gets ironed out.
> 
> So exciting! It'll be my cycle 23, and while I've had a HSG and laparoscopy/hysteroscopy, I've not taken any meds or any other treatments til now. I'll be on 75 units of Follistim.
> 
> Can't wait to go through this journey will all of you! :flower:

Welcome!!! SOooooooo exciting to do your first IUI :) Any questions - just ask.


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Shot experience last night was "interesting". I am such a chicken. Hubby was great though. Shot is in and I had some pains around 10pm that I will assume was ovuation. We are on our way to our IUI now.
> 
> As a side note - So I was a nerd and did an OPK just to see if it would be darker a few hours after the shot. My husband picks it up and says "Is it happier?" :) I laughed so hard I think I could have pee-d on another stick :)


Fx'd for you 31!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

So round 4 is complete. IUI went ok this morning. 68 million soldiers with average motility. I had cramping last night around 10pm so hopefully it wasn't too late.

I am hoping one of them has a GPS this time. Feeling like this may be our last one - just ready to get on with our lives. 2+ years have been consumed with TTC. Maybe we will be surprised and it will actually work.


----------



## MrsMM24

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I didn't see a thread for July IUI so here it is. I am CD1 today, doing clomid, menopur, and trigger, and my IUI should be around 7/5-7/6 ish. This is my 3rd IUI.
> 
> Anyone else? :)

Good Luck this Cylce... Sending :dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey there,

31: Great news you managed the trigger and successful IUI hun :hugs: I have everything crossed so tightly that this is the one for you. I PMSL when I read that your DH asked if your OPK was happier!! Love it! 

Touch: You are a very brave doing your injection! Glad it went ok :D

Michelle 78: Thanks for your positivity, I will update tomorrow when I have my 2nd scan. I have been very twingy today on my left side so not sure what is kicking off in there today.

MrsMM: Welcome to the party!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, hoping to join your thread. I did my second IUI today, so fingers crossed. 

Babydust to us all!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Now I'm all caught up. Lots of exciting things happening for everyone here. 

I just wish the mail order pharmacy my clinic uses would call me to schedule my medication delivery..... Not sure whether that means insurance is holding them up, or they are just slow.... :shrug: I suppose I just need to be patient!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Fx'd want2bmomma!

Squirrel - I also use a mail order pharmacy and boy, they can be a pain. When i needed my menopur it took several hours between myself and my dr's nurse to get the order authorized and shipped in time. I wish there was a way of "pre-ordering" because there is such a small window of time from the BFN and the day you need the meds.

How is everyone doing? I'm CD8 today and man, the combination of clomid and menopur is a doozy. Cranky, emotional, hot flashes, night sweats, headaches, ugh!!! I have an appt tomorrow and will find out how much longer to to stim at that time.


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> So round 4 is complete. IUI went ok this morning. 68 million soldiers with average motility. I had cramping last night around 10pm so hopefully it wasn't too late.
> 
> I am hoping one of them has a GPS this time. Feeling like this may be our last one - just ready to get on with our lives. 2+ years have been consumed with TTC. Maybe we will be surprised and it will actually work.

So funny that you say that b/c at my last IUI my Dr said that he put a GPS on the little guys :haha:. FX for you hope your 2ww goes quick!


----------



## lovehopepray

Hey ladies. I am also having an IUI in July. I was supposed to have one in June, but my follicles did not grow so I was put on Provera to start a new cycle and am on CD2 now.. hoping it works this time!! Good luck to all of you, too!


----------



## Harvest2009

Squirrel, Michelle and wanttob GL to you all :) hope this is month for you. 
Touch-hope you feel better and your scan goes well today!
Dizzi-how are you doing?

My Dr. said that if this 4th IUI doesn't work that he recommends IVF, I am a little hesitant because I haven't had a lap and and he doesn't recommend we get one since it is an invasive procedure and all my tests have been normal. Not sure what to do with that...He also said that if we take a break he would do the lap, so confused on what to do, a break and the lap or the IVF right away, this sucks!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hi love!

Touch-- wow, I hadn't even though of the anxiety of having to get meds so quickly after a BFN. That's not what you'd want to be worrying about..... I'm fortunate that for this first one I'm on BC and can stop it when I have the meds in my hands and be ready to start the cycle. I'm also not a fan how I'll have to be at home to accept the delivery. Wish we could just pick them up at a regular pharmacy. Already have to take so much time off for dr. appointments and things. 

Oh well, This is way more important than work, right now. If anyone has an issue with it, they can just shove it. :haha:

I did hear back from my clinic and insurance approved the prescriptions. So now just anxiously awaiting the call from the pharmacy. If only I had their phone number.... :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Harvest, that is a confusing thing to figure out.... My OB/GYN was anti-lap, but then when I went to an RE it was the first thing he wanted to do (which I had done on June 14). How long of a break does your doctor want you to go on for a lap?

I had a 3 week break before the lap and will be about a 3 week break after the lap when I start IUI.  So while it sucks to "lose time" while waiting, I wasn't benched for that long, all things considered.

But then again, my HSG showed a blockage, lap didn't find one.... If your HSG was clear, then ................ .... Hence your dilemma! I really hate when doctors don't give you a clear "this is what you must do" decision. How are we supposed to know! :dohh:

Ok, so I was very unhelpful.... Sorry! :flower:


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> Harvest, that is a confusing thing to figure out.... My OB/GYN was anti-lap, but then when I went to an RE it was the first thing he wanted to do (which I had done on June 14). How long of a break does your doctor want you to go on for a lap?
> 
> I had a 3 week break before the lap and will be about a 3 week break after the lap when I start IUI. So while it sucks to "lose time" while waiting, I wasn't benched for that long, all things considered.
> 
> But then again, my HSG showed a blockage, lap didn't find one.... If your HSG was clear, then ................ .... Hence your dilemma! I really hate when doctors don't give you a clear "this is what you must do" decision. How are we supposed to know! :dohh:
> 
> Ok, so I was very unhelpful.... Sorry! :flower:

Thanks Squirrel, see my Dr said that the break would be for like 6 months or so! That is so long to wait, part of me would like a break but part of me wants to carry on until something works, what a dilemma!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, 6 months!?!? Did he say why that long?? Do you happen to have insurance coverage for IVF or are you paying out of pocket?


----------



## Harvest2009

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, 6 months!?!? Did he say why that long?? Do you happen to have insurance coverage for IVF or are you paying out of pocket?

He just said we could go and try on our own for 6 months and have a lap or do IVF. I am sure we could start it sooner if we wanted to. It is all out of pocket for us but our insurance will cover 80% of the drugs.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I solved they mystery as to why the Pharmacy hasn't called. I tracked down the number on the internet and called them. Apparently there is another woman with the same name with the same birthdate already in their system. So my prescriptions got added under her file. :dohh:

Should be all sorted out now, so they have to run it through my insurance and will call back with my copay and delivery date.

While I hate to be a pain and continually calling about this, it looks like it paid off that I'm being persistent! :haha:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies, hoping to join your thread. I did my second IUI today, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!

Best of luck!!!! :) :) :):baby::baby:


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Squirrel, Michelle and wanttob GL to you all :) hope this is month for you.
> Touch-hope you feel better and your scan goes well today!
> Dizzi-how are you doing?
> 
> My Dr. said that if this 4th IUI doesn't work that he recommends IVF, I am a little hesitant because I haven't had a lap and and he doesn't recommend we get one since it is an invasive procedure and all my tests have been normal. Not sure what to do with that...He also said that if we take a break he would do the lap, so confused on what to do, a break and the lap or the IVF right away, this sucks!

Hi there,

I went for my 2nd scan this morning and have 4 follies at 11mm, 12mm, 13mm & 14mm. My lining is now 5mm - I am currently on CD10. The FS said I could go back for a scan tomorrow or Saturday. I said Saturday would be best as I have a busy day at work tomorrow but am now thinking I have made the wrong decision as my CM has increased :dohh: On the positive my CBFM still said low this morning so I guess I will just have to wait and see. I still might end up having too many follies at this rate as 3 is the maximum for IUI at my clinic.

Kel x


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel, Michelle and wanttob GL to you all :) hope this is month for you.
> Touch-hope you feel better and your scan goes well today!
> Dizzi-how are you doing?
> 
> My Dr. said that if this 4th IUI doesn't work that he recommends IVF, I am a little hesitant because I haven't had a lap and and he doesn't recommend we get one since it is an invasive procedure and all my tests have been normal. Not sure what to do with that...He also said that if we take a break he would do the lap, so confused on what to do, a break and the lap or the IVF right away, this sucks!
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I went for my 2nd scan this morning and have 4 follies at 11mm, 12mm, 13mm & 14mm. My lining is now 5mm - I am currently on CD10. The FS said I could go back for a scan tomorrow or Saturday. I said Saturday would be best as I have a busy day at work tomorrow but am now thinking I have made the wrong decision as my CM has increased :dohh: On the positive my CBFM still said low this morning so I guess I will just have to wait and see. I still might end up having too many follies at this rate as 3 is the maximum for IUI at my clinic.
> 
> Kel xClick to expand...

FX for you and not having too many follies. I guess if they cancel you can still BD? Hope your next scan goes well on Saturday! If your monitor still says low then you should still be OK :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Squirrel, Michelle and wanttob GL to you all :) hope this is month for you.
> Touch-hope you feel better and your scan goes well today!
> Dizzi-how are you doing?
> 
> My Dr. said that if this 4th IUI doesn't work that he recommends IVF, I am a little hesitant because I haven't had a lap and and he doesn't recommend we get one since it is an invasive procedure and all my tests have been normal. Not sure what to do with that...He also said that if we take a break he would do the lap, so confused on what to do, a break and the lap or the IVF right away, this sucks!
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I went for my 2nd scan this morning and have 4 follies at 11mm, 12mm, 13mm & 14mm. My lining is now 5mm - I am currently on CD10. The FS said I could go back for a scan tomorrow or Saturday. I said Saturday would be best as I have a busy day at work tomorrow but am now thinking I have made the wrong decision as my CM has increased :dohh: On the positive my CBFM still said low this morning so I guess I will just have to wait and see. I still might end up having too many follies at this rate as 3 is the maximum for IUI at my clinic.
> 
> Kel xClick to expand...

Even if you go tomorrow, if the largest one is only at 16 tomorrow, would they do anything? Sounds like you need to wait until Saturday. Maybe you could keep your Saturday appt and just BD on your own today?


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Harvest & 31 :)

You are right...it probably would be too early to do anything tomorrow! 

Will update about my CBFM tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Michelle78

Good luck on Saturday dizzi. Hopefully one of those follies stops growing so that you are good to go.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow, 6 months!?!? Did he say why that long?? Do you happen to have insurance coverage for IVF or are you paying out of pocket?
> 
> He just said we could go and try on our own for 6 months and have a lap or do IVF. I am sure we could start it sooner if we wanted to. It is all out of pocket for us but our insurance will cover 80% of the drugs.Click to expand...

6 months seems long .... we weren't told about waiting at all. I hate how so many Dr have so many conflicting things to say!!!

It also may have to do with how comfortable the Dr is at doing surgery. I know my OBGYN is the Chief of Obstetrics at the hospital and does surgeries all the time. He said while it is a surgery and there are risks that they are very low and most people have no issues at all.


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow, 6 months!?!? Did he say why that long?? Do you happen to have insurance coverage for IVF or are you paying out of pocket?
> 
> He just said we could go and try on our own for 6 months and have a lap or do IVF. I am sure we could start it sooner if we wanted to. It is all out of pocket for us but our insurance will cover 80% of the drugs.Click to expand...
> 
> 6 months seems long .... we weren't told about waiting at all. I hate how so many Dr have so many conflicting things to say!!!
> 
> It also may have to do with how comfortable the Dr is at doing surgery. I know my OBGYN is the Chief of Obstetrics at the hospital and does surgeries all the time. He said while it is a surgery and there are risks that they are very low and most people have no issues at all.Click to expand...

Thanks Springy, I think that my Dr is just being laid back because of my age, I can afford 6 months at my age so it is not really a huge deal. My only confusion is why he wouldn't do a lap before IVF but I did some research today and there are lots of studies out there that show that a lap does not really affect your chances of getting pregnant with IVF:

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1447-0756.2010.01369.x/abstract

It seems like it is a topic of debate right now and is considered 'old school thinking' to do a lap if there isn't just cause. I also read that sometimes a lap can leave scar tissue that could make your situation worse unnecessarily. For now I will just keep reading and hope to make up my mind by the end of the month :)


----------



## dizzikel

Little update:

My CMFM is saying LOW this morning so it is looking like I might be ok for my scan on Saturday :)

xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :wave:

i'm a bit of a stress-fest today.. i'm CD9 and i'm 99% sure i'm ovulating. last cycle i had a scan on cd11 and i had already ovulated, so not too sure whats happening w/my bod. anyway, i have an appt today and i have a feeling i may get the iui too. has anyone else ever run into this, where you ov early on a iui cycle? i'm stressed that i will miss it and have to wait until next cycle..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> i'm a bit of a stress-fest today.. i'm CD9 and i'm 99% sure i'm ovulating. last cycle i had a scan on cd11 and i had already ovulated, so not too sure whats happening w/my bod. anyway, i have an appt today and i have a feeling i may get the iui too. has anyone else ever run into this, where you ov early on a iui cycle? i'm stressed that i will miss it and have to wait until next cycle..

if you are ovulating today - couldn't they do your IUI today?


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> i'm a bit of a stress-fest today.. i'm CD9 and i'm 99% sure i'm ovulating. last cycle i had a scan on cd11 and i had already ovulated, so not too sure whats happening w/my bod. anyway, i have an appt today and i have a feeling i may get the iui too. has anyone else ever run into this, where you ov early on a iui cycle? i'm stressed that i will miss it and have to wait until next cycle..

Hey, 

This happened to me on my last cycle of IUI but I managed to pick it up on my CBFM as it was showing high on CD7. This month they have scanned me earlier to check what is going on 

FX you haven't missed it hun! :hugs:

Kel x


----------



## Touch the Sky

i didn't do any OPK's this month.. yeah if i'm ovulating i'm guessing they would do the iui. it would actually work out better since we have the long weekend :) now if only i could get all my work done before the appt :coffee:


----------



## MrsMM24

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> i'm a bit of a stress-fest today.. i'm CD9 and i'm 99% sure i'm ovulating. last cycle i had a scan on cd11 and i had already ovulated, so not too sure whats happening w/my bod. anyway, i have an appt today and i have a feeling i may get the iui too. has anyone else ever run into this, where you ov early on a iui cycle? i'm stressed that i will miss it and have to wait until next cycle..

Yes, that is why it is important to test ovulation, with as many methods as possible. The fact that the months are different in length, and the years as well (2012 is leap year) changes the ovulation time, not to mention the meds and other things being used, the body reacts. I hope you are right and ovulating and get that IUI today!!! Keep us posted!!!:dust:

Now get that work done and get to this IUI!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> i didn't do any OPK's this month.. yeah if i'm ovulating i'm guessing they would do the iui. it would actually work out better since we have the long weekend :) now if only i could get all my work done before the appt :coffee:

Good luck hun x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ok, newbie question... I thought the stimulation drugs helped your follicles get bigger but also prevented ovulation until you do a trigger shot?? But it's sounding like I should still use an OPK just in case??


----------



## Touch the Sky

Just got back from my appointment and all my stress was for nothing. Turns out the CM is from the extra estrogen in my body. My follies are a little on the small size ranging from 8-12mm. Next scan is Tuesday :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Maaan!! Was hoping you would be implanting... Ok, well, here is to another good scan... :dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Just got back from my appointment and all my stress was for nothing. Turns out the CM is from the extra estrogen in my body. My follies are a little on the small size ranging from 8-12mm. Next scan is Tuesday :)

GREAT! :happydance: Panic over xx


----------



## marbles4776

Hello.. IM back.. Last month was cancelled due to too many follicles...7 was on 100mg clomid. This month we are trying 50 mg. Sunday the 3Ed is going to be day 11! Lets hope for some good news..


----------



## dizzikel

Hey,

Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!

Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D

GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...

All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx

Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
31: Any symptoms yet?
Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Michelle78

dizzi, I'm glad it went well for you today. Fingers crossed for you!
Touch, good luck tomorrow, I'm glad that you are still on track for this cycle.

I just got back from my CD 12 scan and I have 2 promising follies, one is 14 and one is 
13, both on the right side. I have 2 at 10 mm on the left side, but they probably won't develop into anything since I am already on CD 12. My lining is 6 mm. I am waiting for my bloodwork results, but if all looks good with that, I will probably go back on Wednesday for another scan. I am glad there are 2 this time, but with my last round of IUI I had a follie at 19 on CD 12, so I am a little worried that they aren't bigger. Fortunately, I have never gotten a natural LH surge before CD 16, so I have a couple more days for them to grow. I've got my fingers crossed for a trigger on Thursday and IUI Saturday morning.


----------



## dizzikel

Michelle78 said:


> dizzi, I'm glad it went well for you today. Fingers crossed for you!
> Touch, good luck tomorrow, I'm glad that you are still on track for this cycle.
> 
> I just got back from my CD 12 scan and I have 2 promising follies, one is 14 and one is
> 13, both on the right side. I have 2 at 10 mm on the left side, but they probably won't develop into anything since I am already on CD 12. My lining is 6 mm. I am waiting for my bloodwork results, but if all looks good with that, I will probably go back on Wednesday for another scan. I am glad there are 2 this time, but with my last round of IUI I had a follie at 19 on CD 12, so I am a little worried that they aren't bigger. Fortunately, I have never gotten a natural LH surge before CD 16, so I have a couple more days for them to grow. I've got my fingers crossed for a trigger on Thursday and IUI Saturday morning.

Thank you! :hugs:

I am sure you will fine hun, my follies seemed pretty slow this month too. FX for a couple of nice big ones on Wed/Thur. Hang in there!


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do. 

Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
> I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
> Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun! 

7 Follies :happydance:

Arr... I would feel the same about the needle situation!! I hope DH can manage it for you tonight. :hugs: What is the Repronex supposed to do - I have never heard of it :shrug:


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
> I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
> Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!
> 
> 7 Follies :happydance:
> 
> Arr... I would feel the same about the needle situation!! I hope DH can manage it for you tonight. :hugs: What is the Repronex supposed to do - I have never heard of it :shrug:Click to expand...

Repronex is purified FSH and LH so it is supposed to do pretty much the same thing as clomid I think-stimulate the ovaries to produce more follies and better the quality of the eggs.


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest: Oh right! FX it works for you hun!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
> I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
> Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)Click to expand...

7 FOLLIES WOW!!!! I had 7 Follies when I got prego with my daughter!!!!!:happydance:

I have done injectables, just not the same type as you. I posted video's to my journal if you wanna watch em. Be sure to clean the area with alcohol and let it dry fully. Where do you have to administer it?? I did all of mine to the stomach area. Mine weren't too painful ... I was just nervous injecting myself. 

Good luck, you'll do GrEaT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
> I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
> Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)Click to expand...
> 
> 7 FOLLIES WOW!!!! I had 7 Follies when I got prego with my daughter!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have done injectables, just not the same type as you. I posted video's to my journal if you wanna watch em. Be sure to clean the area with alcohol and let it dry fully. Where do you have to administer it?? I did all of mine to the stomach area. Mine weren't too painful ... I was just nervous injecting myself.
> 
> Good luck, you'll do GrEaT!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow that is great news! thanks PCOS :) I am feeling pretty optimistic this month. I will for sure check out some videos. I am not sure if I will be doing it myself or will get DH to. I have to inject it into my stomach too. Nurse said that the injection won't hurt but the medication going in will sting, we will see how it goes.


----------



## Springy

Repronex and Gonal F are both gonadotropins which stimulate the ovaries to produce follicles. Gonal F is a follicle stimulating hormone with NO urinary proteins and is made by recombinant DNA technology where as Repronex is a purified preparation of gonadotropins that is extracted from the urine of post menopausal women. hCG can be detected in Repronex where as it will not be present in Gonal F.

The difference between FSH type drugs and the clomid/femara/tamoxifen family of drugs comes in their mechanism of action. If you think of your pituitary gland and your ovaries as a loop messaging system, your pituitary gland releases FSH and tells your ovaries to make a follicle. Then your ovaries send the message via estrogen to the pituitary gland to stop making FSH. 

When you take clomid/femara/tamoxifen these are estrogen blockers whereby your ovaries do not loop back to your pituitary gland and in theory you will produce more than one follicle. In contrast the FSH drugs like Repronex, Follistim, Gonal F and Bravelle provide your body with higher levels of FSH and will continue to tell your ovaries to make more follicles and don't interact on the feedback to your pituitary gland.

Clear as mud??? 

Harvest - I can send you a link to the Canadian prescribing information if you wish to read more on Repronex :) 

I'm honestly not sure whether my knowledge and acess to this type of information is a good thing or a hinderance to me???

I stop going to the naturopath as she was changing my entire lifestyle and I hardly think that my one cup of coffee a day and/or my yogurt was the reason I wasn't getting pregnant! I also couldn't bring myself to take the herbs she was prescribing .... working in pharma where stuff is so regulated, clinical trials are conducted in masses before approval which ensures that the drugs are safe and effective and manufactured properly I question natural products as they are regulated nearly as much as our products are!!!!

I'm sending all of you ladies LOTS of baby dust this month!!

31 - any symptoms yet??
Kel/Touch/ Harvest - GOOD LUCK!!!! 

We really need some positive news this month. Its been too many months of disappointments for all of us!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it went well! onto the 2ww again, hope this is the month for you dizzi!
> I am not too far behind you on IUI #4, I am on cycle day 8 and had a scan this morning. I have 7 follicles all around 10 mm! Yikes I have never had more than 1 before! I was on 100mg of clomid this time which seems to have done the trick :) I am starting 75 IUs of Repronex tonight OMG I am so scared! The needle looks huge! I told DH that he has to do it for me and he said no way but we will see. The nurse said that it will sting and I should ice it before and after. I go back for a scan on wednesday and am thinking that the IUI will be maybe sunday? I guess we'll see what the injections do.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on injections? this will be my first time.
> Springy-what do you know about repronex, you are the expert on this kind of stuff :)Click to expand...
> 
> 7 FOLLIES WOW!!!! I had 7 Follies when I got prego with my daughter!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have done injectables, just not the same type as you. I posted video's to my journal if you wanna watch em. Be sure to clean the area with alcohol and let it dry fully. Where do you have to administer it?? I did all of mine to the stomach area. Mine weren't too painful ... I was just nervous injecting myself.
> 
> Good luck, you'll do GrEaT!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

PCOS - how are you hanging in? HOpefully the BC isn't affecting you to horribly!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi Springy!

I'm taking one day at a time. These BCP's are too strong for me, even back in my teenage years I had to take LOW low low dose BCP's and even then I had side effects. (I took them to control cysts that I got when I was in my teens). I may call my clinic tomorrow to see if I can switch types ... although it may defeat the purpose of me taking them. I wish I knew what this cyst looks like now --it's been a week since my scan. 

Why isn't there something I could inject myself with once and this cyst disappear!? Where's that technology??


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Repronex and Gonal F are both gonadotropins which stimulate the ovaries to produce follicles. Gonal F is a follicle stimulating hormone with NO urinary proteins and is made by recombinant DNA technology where as Repronex is a purified preparation of gonadotropins that is extracted from the urine of post menopausal women. hCG can be detected in Repronex where as it will not be present in Gonal F.
> 
> The difference between FSH type drugs and the clomid/femara/tamoxifen family of drugs comes in their mechanism of action. If you think of your pituitary gland and your ovaries as a loop messaging system, your pituitary gland releases FSH and tells your ovaries to make a follicle. Then your ovaries send the message via estrogen to the pituitary gland to stop making FSH.
> 
> When you take clomid/femara/tamoxifen these are estrogen blockers whereby your ovaries do not loop back to your pituitary gland and in theory you will produce more than one follicle. In contrast the FSH drugs like Repronex, Follistim, Gonal F and Bravelle provide your body with higher levels of FSH and will continue to tell your ovaries to make more follicles and don't interact on the feedback to your pituitary gland.
> 
> Clear as mud???
> 
> Harvest - I can send you a link to the Canadian prescribing information if you wish to read more on Repronex :)
> 
> I'm honestly not sure whether my knowledge and acess to this type of information is a good thing or a hinderance to me???
> 
> I stop going to the naturopath as she was changing my entire lifestyle and I hardly think that my one cup of coffee a day and/or my yogurt was the reason I wasn't getting pregnant! I also couldn't bring myself to take the herbs she was prescribing .... working in pharma where stuff is so regulated, clinical trials are conducted in masses before approval which ensures that the drugs are safe and effective and manufactured properly I question natural products as they are regulated nearly as much as our products are!!!!
> 
> I'm sending all of you ladies LOTS of baby dust this month!!
> 
> 31 - any symptoms yet??
> Kel/Touch/ Harvest - GOOD LUCK!!!!
> 
> We really need some positive news this month. Its been too many months of disappointments for all of us!

Thanks Springy! yup it is all clear. I read an article on pubmed about synthetic vs purified gonadotrophins and can't remeber exactly what they said. Oh well, I should really look that up again. I seem to remeber that the synthetic drugs are more potent than the purified forms which is good because my Dr is really concerned about me overstimulating, I guess I will find out how they are working on Wednesday. I know what you mean sometimes having a science background during all this is a bit of a hindrence, ignorance is nice sometimes :) Oh well better to be well informed than not. Sorry to hear the naturopath route wasn't for you, at least you know that you gave it a go. Take care and I totally agree, we need some positive news on this thread!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, newbie question... I thought the stimulation drugs helped your follicles get bigger but also prevented ovulation until you do a trigger shot?? But it's sounding like I should still use an OPK just in case??

The drugs help your follicles mature so it can actually speed up ovulation because there is more estrogen in your body earlier in your cycle. I always do OPKs and every month I have ovulated prior to when I would have used the trigger shot.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Dizzi -- YEAH!! Round 4 complete :) You are right there with us. This is our 4th as well and may be it for a while. Hopefully there are some sticks with double lines on them soon that aren't opks! 

Harvest -- Wow!! Party in your ovaries :) That's fantastic! Are you feeling any wierd pains with that many? I have always wondered if you could feel crowding, etc when they talk about IVF and how many eggs a person produces.

Nothing as far as symptoms here. I am on 5DPIUI. I had a wierd spell of nautiousness last night but probably unrelated. I try to not analyze symptoms because I totally convinced myself I was pregnant the first time we did IUI and nothing. I have been doing the cheap HPT so I can see when the trigger shot is gone. They are getting lighter but still there for sure.


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:
 

> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hoping to join your thread. I did my second IUI today, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!
> 
> Best of luck!!!! :) :) :):baby::baby:Click to expand...

Thanks! You too.....hopefully this is our month! :flower:


----------



## Michelle78

dizzikel said:


> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> dizzi, I'm glad it went well for you today. Fingers crossed for you!
> Touch, good luck tomorrow, I'm glad that you are still on track for this cycle.
> 
> I just got back from my CD 12 scan and I have 2 promising follies, one is 14 and one is
> 13, both on the right side. I have 2 at 10 mm on the left side, but they probably won't develop into anything since I am already on CD 12. My lining is 6 mm. I am waiting for my bloodwork results, but if all looks good with that, I will probably go back on Wednesday for another scan. I am glad there are 2 this time, but with my last round of IUI I had a follie at 19 on CD 12, so I am a little worried that they aren't bigger. Fortunately, I have never gotten a natural LH surge before CD 16, so I have a couple more days for them to grow. I've got my fingers crossed for a trigger on Thursday and IUI Saturday morning.
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I am sure you will fine hun, my follies seemed pretty slow this month too. FX for a couple of nice big ones on Wed/Thur. Hang in there!Click to expand...

Thanks dizzi! My bloodwork came back fine, so I go back tomorrow for another scan and more bloodwork. I have been so much more stressed out by this cycle than the other 2 I did. I think that the miscarriage and the forced 3 months off from TTC has made me all the more anxious about this round. I also (probably unrealistically) felt good about this cycle at the beginning because I did get pregnant with the last IUI, so I figured this round would go the same. Now I am just comparing what is going on this cycle with how my last cycle went, and it makes me discouraged that they are not going the same ](*,) I really need to just try and relax!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good morning ladies :coffee:

I am CD13 and have a scan today. If things go as they usually do, I will get my +opk this afternoon. I'm already feeling a little defeated, as I have been overwhelmingly stressed this month due to non-fertility related things.. I think that is also why my follies are not growing like they should.. but we'll see. I'm still stimming, but the doctor may tell me to stop today. The injections have become a piece of cake. I have several bruises on my abdomen, which is pretty funny looking, but not painful at all :) It does sting sometimes as the meds go in, but nothing unbearable. I did the injection myself several times, but now I've been having my OH do it, so we're both involved.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Michelle78

Touch, Good luck with your scan later, hopefully your follies have picked up the pace!

Harvest, 7 follies!! That is awesome, hopefully one of them will be your sticky bean.


----------



## Springy

Michelle78 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> dizzi, I'm glad it went well for you today. Fingers crossed for you!
> Touch, good luck tomorrow, I'm glad that you are still on track for this cycle.
> 
> I just got back from my CD 12 scan and I have 2 promising follies, one is 14 and one is
> 13, both on the right side. I have 2 at 10 mm on the left side, but they probably won't develop into anything since I am already on CD 12. My lining is 6 mm. I am waiting for my bloodwork results, but if all looks good with that, I will probably go back on Wednesday for another scan. I am glad there are 2 this time, but with my last round of IUI I had a follie at 19 on CD 12, so I am a little worried that they aren't bigger. Fortunately, I have never gotten a natural LH surge before CD 16, so I have a couple more days for them to grow. I've got my fingers crossed for a trigger on Thursday and IUI Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I am sure you will fine hun, my follies seemed pretty slow this month too. FX for a couple of nice big ones on Wed/Thur. Hang in there!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dizzi! My bloodwork came back fine, so I go back tomorrow for another scan and more bloodwork. I have been so much more stressed out by this cycle than the other 2 I did. I think that the miscarriage and the forced 3 months off from TTC has made me all the more anxious about this round. I also (probably unrealistically) felt good about this cycle at the beginning because I did get pregnant with the last IUI, so I figured this round would go the same. Now I am just comparing what is going on this cycle with how my last cycle went, and it makes me discouraged that they are not going the same ](*,) I really need to just try and relax!!Click to expand...

Try to stay positive Michelle! I know - easier said than done ... sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Good morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> I am CD13 and have a scan today. If things go as they usually do, I will get my +opk this afternoon. I'm already feeling a little defeated, as I have been overwhelmingly stressed this month due to non-fertility related things.. I think that is also why my follies are not growing like they should.. but we'll see. I'm still stimming, but the doctor may tell me to stop today. The injections have become a piece of cake. I have several bruises on my abdomen, which is pretty funny looking, but not painful at all :) It does sting sometimes as the meds go in, but nothing unbearable. I did the injection myself several times, but now I've been having my OH do it, so we're both involved.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Touch - glad to hear the injections aren't as bad as you were expecting! REALLY hoping you get your BFP this month! Try to relax and not let the "non fertility stuff" stress you out. Stress is never a good thing ..... too bad I can't listen to my own advice ;)


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

Fx'd for you this month dizzi!!! I'll be thinking of you on the 19th when I head in for my lap that you POAS and get that BFP!!!! What did you decide to do this month in the TWW???


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Saturday update: Went for my scan this morning and my follies are still not quite ready - the largest is 16mm, I have another 2 @ 13mm and some smaller ones but my lining is now 7mm :) So, I am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for ANOTHER scan. I was hoping the IUI would be tomorrow but looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now. I feel like I am getting very impatient!!
> 
> Sunday update: Largest follie is 17mm & lining 8mm so I have had my trigger shot. My final IUI will be at 10am tomorrow :D
> 
> GL dizzi! Hope it goes well tomorrow, so happy this cycle is working out for you!Click to expand...
> 
> All done! Had my *final* IUI at 10am this morning! :happydance: The procedure went well and we had 14 million post washed so fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for us xx
> 
> Touch: Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
> 31: Any symptoms yet?
> Harvest: What stage or you at now? Are you currently doing IUI #4?
> Springy: Hope you are doing well & hanging in there. Aug can't come soon enough xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Fx'd for you this month dizzi!!! I'll be thinking of you on the 19th when I head in for my lap that you POAS and get that BFP!!!! What did you decide to do this month in the TWW???Click to expand...

Thanks hun! 

Well...I have decided to move onto decaf :coffee: and I think I am going to continue to exercise for my own sanity (low impact stuff at the gym). In my own mind I have already written off IUI - I think the nurse did it yesterday when she said that the success rate at the clinic was 11% :nope: I am finding it very difficult to be positive about it working :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

GL Ladies!!! :dust:

DIZZI - I am glad the IUI went well and here's:dust: to a :bfp: and a Pisces Bean!

TOUCH - GL today with the scan, thoughts of :dust: your way


----------



## want2bmomma

Michelle78: I felt like you....I was more anxious prior to the IUI (my last IUI was BFP but then ended with MC at 5 wks). But now that I've had my IUI, I am less anxious. I don't know why.
Dizzi: After my MC, I started to wean off caffeine, now I drink only decaffeinated (which I know still has a little caffeine) or un-caffeinated. So when I think I have been moody during this TWW I dismiss it as my adjustment to very little caffeine. LOL! I am willing to try every little thing that could possibly help make a bean stick. FXs!


----------



## Michelle78

Springy, thanks for the encouragement. Good luck with your lap, I hope that 3rd time is the charm for you in August. Btw, I saw in another thread about caffeine while having IUI that you call soda "pop". I am originally from upstate NY, right across Lake Ontario from Toronto, so I called it that all growing up. Once I moved away after college, I starting calling it soda because no one around me knew what I was talking about when I called it pop and loved to give me a hard time about it! It gave me a smile to read that today.

Want2be, I'm sorry for your loss too. :hugs: I am glad that you are staying calm in the 2ww, I hope you get a nice sticky bean this time.

Dizzi, sorry you are feeling so discouraged today. :hugs: I know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Just got back from my scan, and I have 2 20mm follies on the left and 2 17ish follies along w/a bunch of smaller ones on the right. The doctor said I have "beautiful" lining, lol. They gave me the trigger shot and I have IUI tomorrow and thursday.

Good luck everybody :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Just got back from my scan, and I have 2 20mm follies on the left and 2 17ish follies along w/a bunch of smaller ones on the right. The doctor said I have "beautiful" lining, lol. They gave me the trigger shot and I have IUI tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Good luck everybody :)

WOW Touch, that sounds damn perfect to me!!!!!

BEST-EST wishes your way!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*TOUCH* ... this is it!!! YAY!!! Hoping for the most positive results tomorrow at your IUI!!!!!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> Just got back from my scan, and I have 2 20mm follies on the left and 2 17ish follies along w/a bunch of smaller ones on the right. The doctor said I have "beautiful" lining, lol. They gave me the trigger shot and I have IUI tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Good luck everybody :)

Wow! Sounds great! :) Fingers Crossed


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks ladies! As a funny side note, as I waited for the doctor in the room, i was sitting there glued to my phone for any twitter updates on the anthony verdict. so now, when someone says, 'where were you when they read the verdict', my answer will be.. sitting in a doctors office w/no pants on :rofl:


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Dizzi -- YEAH!! Round 4 complete :) You are right there with us. This is our 4th as well and may be it for a while. Hopefully there are some sticks with double lines on them soon that aren't opks!
> 
> Harvest -- Wow!! Party in your ovaries :) That's fantastic! Are you feeling any wierd pains with that many? I have always wondered if you could feel crowding, etc when they talk about IVF and how many eggs a person produces.
> 
> Nothing as far as symptoms here. I am on 5DPIUI. I had a wierd spell of nautiousness last night but probably unrelated. I try to not analyze symptoms because I totally convinced myself I was pregnant the first time we did IUI and nothing. I have been doing the cheap HPT so I can see when the trigger shot is gone. They are getting lighter but still there for sure.

LOL that is too funny there is totally a party in my ovaries :) No wierd pains so far, just feeling a little worn down from these injections. I guess I will find out how many are continuing to grow at my scan tomorrow morning. FX for you this month! That natiousness is sounding good!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> Just got back from my scan, and I have 2 20mm follies on the left and 2 17ish follies along w/a bunch of smaller ones on the right. The doctor said I have "beautiful" lining, lol. They gave me the trigger shot and I have IUI tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Good luck everybody :)

Sounding good! FX for you this week :)


----------



## want2bmomma

Touch the Sky said:


> Just got back from my scan, and I have 2 20mm follies on the left and 2 17ish follies along w/a bunch of smaller ones on the right. The doctor said I have "beautiful" lining, lol. They gave me the trigger shot and I have IUI tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> Good luck everybody :)

Touch: Yay!!!! Those numbers sound so good! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck today at your scan *HARVEST!!* :dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

for the ladies that have done a trigger shot (31?) - did the injection site become red and itchy? my injection site is red, hot, itchy and sore. ayy.. my entire lower abdomen looks like a battlefield with all these bruises. lol :rofl:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Big day today ladies! Biting my fingernails waiting for your results.... :)

Touch - Your IUI (and what did you think of the verdict)
Harvest - Your Scan
Michelle - Your blood work

Squirrel - How are things going for you?
Springy - Only 2 more weeks!!!!!! :) 
PCOSMOM - Any update on the cyst?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> for the ladies that have done a trigger shot (31?) - did the injection site become red and itchy? my injection site is red, hot, itchy and sore. ayy.. my entire lower abdomen looks like a battlefield with all these bruises. lol :rofl:

Mine didn't turn red or itch. It felt like a bruise that day and the following day but that was it. I think I have heard from others though that it was pretty sore after. 

I give you credit for being able to do the injectable medication. I am such a baby when it comes to needles.


----------



## Touch the Sky

31 - i was shocked, angry, and sad at the verdict! i mean i was in total disbelief.. flabbergasted! terrible terrible sad day. no justice for caylee. it's just awful.

my IUI is this afternoon. i haven't decided yet if i'm going to ask for the post-wash numbers.. i'll keep you posted :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I only had a reaction once to my injectables. It was the very first Bravelle injection, it became a round red spot and very "rashy" looking. After an hour or so, it completely went away. The next doses of Bravelle didn't show a reaction at all.

I think sometimes our bodies just try to reject it at first. 

...Oh and about the bruises, my last IUI, I had bruises all over my stomach as well! Ugh! The good news is they didn't hurt in the slightest bit. I NEVER had that problem when I used the Epi pen, but with these "real" needles ... it beat me up!


----------



## Sunnypie32

Hi girls! I dont know where exactly everyone is at in their cycle but Im cd6 today. Im working w/ 1 tube until it closes up anywhere from sept-Dec. I had lap end of May to open them. Im doing everything everyone else is doing on here but just w/o the IUI. Instead we will have a Bd schedule to follow. Last month was my 1st cycle and first experience w/ all the meds. This month Im on 100mg clomid cd3-7, 2mg estrice cd3-7 and Gonal F cd5-9/ 75 1st 3 days and then 37.5 2 more days (5 total). Yesterday was my first day w/ injectables and normally I dont sweat them at all BUT I just cant get the nerve to do it myself and took me another 15 min to let my dh do it. I didnt even feel it so far so good I guess. Go back to doctor on the 12th to ck the follies. I could only pray for 7 good follies!! Thats just amazing! Anyway I thought I should be here more than any other place since Im on meds, I can find other people to relate to. Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Fingers crossed for you Touch!!

So I had another scan and bloodwork today. I now have 6 follicles on the right (!) and 3 on the left. My lining is 8.5 mm. The problem (in addition to the concern about over-stimulating) is that I am CD 14 and the follies are all only between 11-15 mm. I never experienced anything like this with my previous 2 IUIs, so I have no idea what is going on with my body. My bloodwork is fine, my LH is still low and estrogen is where it should be. They are having me come back on Friday for another scan and more bloodwork, the hope is that 1 or 2 of my follies pick up the pace and the others stop growing. Needless to say, I am not feeling really confident at this point. I feel like I am either going to end up over-stimulated, or I am going to get a natural LH surge before any of my follies are mature.


----------



## dizzikel

Michelle78 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Touch!!
> 
> So I had another scan and bloodwork today. I now have 6 follicles on the right (!) and 3 on the left. My lining is 8.5 mm. The problem (in addition to the concern about over-stimulating) is that I am CD 14 and the follies are all only between 11-15 mm. I never experienced anything like this with my previous 2 IUIs, so I have no idea what is going on with my body. My bloodwork is fine, my LH is still low and estrogen is where it should be. They are having me come back on Friday for another scan and more bloodwork, the hope is that 1 or 2 of my follies pick up the pace and the others stop growing. Needless to say, I am not feeling really confident at this point. I feel like I am either going to end up over-stimulated, or I am going to get a natural LH surge before any of my follies are mature.

Fingers crossed Touch & Michelle :hugs:

Michelle: Try to stay positive hun, I thought I had overstimulated and still only ended up with 1 large follie. My growth was also quite slow so don't give up! x


----------



## Harvest2009

Well ladies had my scan this morning and it is now looking like 4 big follies (2 on each side) except they haven't grown much in the last 2 days. The Dr gave me another dose of repronex for tonight I think he was going to give me 2 more but is worried about me hyperstimulating. Too bad I don't have a third side to inject it into, my left and right are already so red and sore from the last two days! I go back for another scan on Friday.

I totally know how you feel Michelle about the follies not growing, mine are usually bigger at this stage. Oh well, try not to worry that won't do those follies any good!

Good luck today touch!

Hope everyone else is doing OK, take care :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19

I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers

HOLY FRIJOLES!!!! :thumbup:

This is your BFP month FO SHO!!!!! :happydance: 

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see my follies like that!!!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> for the ladies that have done a trigger shot (31?) - did the injection site become red and itchy? my injection site is red, hot, itchy and sore. ayy.. my entire lower abdomen looks like a battlefield with all these bruises. lol :rofl:

Touch - mine never turned red and itchy HOWEVER as I review injectable product literature on a daily basis at work it is the NUMBER ONE common adverse reaction that people get with those types of drugs. Ice it .... if it becomes worse / unbearable go to the Dr.

Every month I used it the pain would be almost unbearable at night to sleep on but never red, swollen or itchy!


----------



## Springy

Michelle78 said:


> Springy, thanks for the encouragement. Good luck with your lap, I hope that 3rd time is the charm for you in August. Btw, I saw in another thread about caffeine while having IUI that you call soda "pop". I am originally from upstate NY, right across Lake Ontario from Toronto, so I called it that all growing up. Once I moved away after college, I starting calling it soda because no one around me knew what I was talking about when I called it pop and loved to give me a hard time about it! It gave me a smile to read that today.
> 
> Want2be, I'm sorry for your loss too. :hugs: I am glad that you are staying calm in the 2ww, I hope you get a nice sticky bean this time.
> 
> Dizzi, sorry you are feeling so discouraged today. :hugs: I know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes.

haha! I honestly didn't realize that "pop" was a Canadian thing .... dizzi - what do you call it in the UK???

There are a few other things that we say up here in the 'great white north' that people have no idea what I'm talking about when I speak with my coworkers in the US - for example duotang .... they had NO idea what it was!


----------



## Springy

Ladies this is going to be an exciting month I can just feel it!!!! SUCH great numbers for everyone!!!! 

I am really hoping I have to find a new group of buddies for August as I feel lots of BFPs coming on for you ladies in July!!!!!

Touch - those are amazing numbers for your follicles!
Harvest - YAY to more than one follicle!!!!


----------



## adroplet

Hello to all! 
I just found this forum and am so glad to find out that I'm not the only one feeling crazy. I have had 2 medicated IUIs (clomid, estradiol, trigger shot all recommended by my Dr) and I used donor sperm. Both BFNs. All the drugs made me feel like I was poisoned, it was hell (emotional & physical) and I was so stressed out. :growlmad:
And here I am again, going in for my 3rd IUI tomorrow (non-medicated :winkwink:)at 3pm with frozen baby juice but this time we are going to do a DOUBLE! Thursday and Friday. I had my trigger shot at 4pm today, I hope my side effects aren't as crazy this time. Fx'd.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> Springy, thanks for the encouragement. Good luck with your lap, I hope that 3rd time is the charm for you in August. Btw, I saw in another thread about caffeine while having IUI that you call soda "pop". I am originally from upstate NY, right across Lake Ontario from Toronto, so I called it that all growing up. Once I moved away after college, I starting calling it soda because no one around me knew what I was talking about when I called it pop and loved to give me a hard time about it! It gave me a smile to read that today.
> 
> Want2be, I'm sorry for your loss too. :hugs: I am glad that you are staying calm in the 2ww, I hope you get a nice sticky bean this time.
> 
> Dizzi, sorry you are feeling so discouraged today. :hugs: I know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes.
> 
> haha! I honestly didn't realize that "pop" was a Canadian thing .... dizzi - what do you call it in the UK???
> 
> There are a few other things that we say up here in the 'great white north' that people have no idea what I'm talking about when I speak with my coworkers in the US - for example duotang .... they had NO idea what it was!Click to expand...

Duotang? What in the world? Lol. I also grew up saying "pop", but I'm am army brat and grew up all over the place, so not sure where I got it from. Somehow, when I moved to California, I eventually started saying soda.


----------



## Rona

Hi,

Can I join :). This is my first step towards Assisted Conception after Long Term TTC. I will be having my first IUI mid July. Hope this is the month for everyone. Good luck ladies.


----------



## kkm

Hey I'm a newbie to the post! My hubby & I did B2B IUI's in mid June, but they didn't take. So we're switching from Clomid to Follistim and expect to do our next IUI's towards the end of July. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Springy

Rona, adroplet & kkm - Welcome!!! 

Fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of babydust. There are lots of us in the same position as you so it will give you a lot of support for the emotional rollercoaster that TTC is!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> Springy, thanks for the encouragement. Good luck with your lap, I hope that 3rd time is the charm for you in August. Btw, I saw in another thread about caffeine while having IUI that you call soda "pop". I am originally from upstate NY, right across Lake Ontario from Toronto, so I called it that all growing up. Once I moved away after college, I starting calling it soda because no one around me knew what I was talking about when I called it pop and loved to give me a hard time about it! It gave me a smile to read that today.
> 
> Want2be, I'm sorry for your loss too. :hugs: I am glad that you are staying calm in the 2ww, I hope you get a nice sticky bean this time.
> 
> Dizzi, sorry you are feeling so discouraged today. :hugs: I know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes.
> 
> haha! I honestly didn't realize that "pop" was a Canadian thing .... dizzi - what do you call it in the UK???
> 
> There are a few other things that we say up here in the 'great white north' that people have no idea what I'm talking about when I speak with my coworkers in the US - for example duotang .... they had NO idea what it was!Click to expand...

So what is a duotang? Sounds like a really big glass of the orange drink we call Tang. :)

We have some of those things as well. I often ask people where the TYME(pronounced time) machine is which of course I get laughed at because they think I am looking for a spaceship when I really just want to pull cash out of my bank account :)


----------



## Michelle78

Touch, those are excellent numbers!! Hopefully this one will be your BFP.

Good luck tomorrow Harvest, I hope we both get some good news.

Springy, while I know what pop is, I definitely have no clue what duotang is! 

How are you feeling 31andTrying, any symptoms to report?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Not really any symptoms. A few times I have felt sick to my stomach but I have been eating 100% junk so that is probably the cause. I have been doing the cheap tests to see when the trigger has left my system and today's was very, very light so pretty much gone. A little sad though. A part of me was hoping it wouldn't ever go negative and would just get darker.


----------



## Touch the Sky

sorry to hear that 31! :hugs:

welcome to all the newbies!

hey, i have a question.. does anyone else ever get realllly uncomfortable during ovulation? this has never happened to me before. it started yesterday.. it feels like aunt flow.. lots of pressure, bloating, cramping, pain, ugh! i can barely walk straight because it HURTS!


----------



## Springy

Touch - I haven't ever really experienced any ovulation symptoms. Perhaps I do get bloated but I get bloated a lot so may never attribute it to ovulation.

For those who don't know what a duotang is ..... here is wikipedia's definition :)

Duo-Tang was a brand name for paper folders made of cardstock paper. They are used to bind multiple sheets of paper by bending embedded brass fasteners through the holes of the paper and folding them down to keep them in place. Some models have three teeth on the fastener, and some have six (two on the top, middle and bottom). They can be different colours such as blue, green, red, yellow and black. They are often used as an organization tool for multiple pages of one subject, chiefly by elementary school students (however, many students usually transition to binders as they enter secondary school).

Duo-Tang folders were originally manufactured by the Duo-Tang company, but the brand was bought on July 1, 2004 by Esselte.[1] All previous Duotang products were subsequently replaced by Oxford / Esselte products or otherwise discontinued.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Not really any symptoms. A few times I have felt sick to my stomach but I have been eating 100% junk so that is probably the cause. I have been doing the cheap tests to see when the trigger has left my system and today's was very, very light so pretty much gone. A little sad though. A part of me was hoping it wouldn't ever go negative and would just get darker.

I hear you .... Just one month I want to see two lines or the word "pregnant" JUST ONCE!


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome ADROPLET, GL today on your appt.

:dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> sorry to hear that 31! :hugs:
> 
> welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> hey, i have a question.. does anyone else ever get realllly uncomfortable during ovulation? this has never happened to me before. it started yesterday.. it feels like aunt flow.. lots of pressure, bloating, cramping, pain, ugh! i can barely walk straight because it HURTS!

I always have pain during ovulation ... so much so that I normally have to lay down. I can literally feels when the follicle pops, because it hurts SOOO bad. Then I am sore for like 1-2 days afterwards. I think it's pretty normal, ESPECIALLY when you have multiple follies!


----------



## Harvest2009

Michelle78 said:


> Touch, those are excellent numbers!! Hopefully this one will be your BFP.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Harvest, I hope we both get some good news.
> 
> Springy, while I know what pop is, I definitely have no clue what duotang is!
> 
> How are you feeling 31andTrying, any symptoms to report?

Thanks Michelle! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow too! FX for some big growing follies :)

Welcome to adroplet, Rona and kkm! Fx for you guys this month! hope your IUI goes well today adroplet!

Sorry you are feeling down 31, hang in there I'll keep my FX for you this month!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> Springy, thanks for the encouragement. Good luck with your lap, I hope that 3rd time is the charm for you in August. Btw, I saw in another thread about caffeine while having IUI that you call soda "pop". I am originally from upstate NY, right across Lake Ontario from Toronto, so I called it that all growing up. Once I moved away after college, I starting calling it soda because no one around me knew what I was talking about when I called it pop and loved to give me a hard time about it! It gave me a smile to read that today.
> 
> Want2be, I'm sorry for your loss too. :hugs: I am glad that you are staying calm in the 2ww, I hope you get a nice sticky bean this time.
> 
> Dizzi, sorry you are feeling so discouraged today. :hugs: I know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes.
> 
> haha! I honestly didn't realize that "pop" was a Canadian thing .... dizzi - what do you call it in the UK???
> 
> There are a few other things that we say up here in the 'great white north' that people have no idea what I'm talking about when I speak with my coworkers in the US - for example duotang .... they had NO idea what it was!Click to expand...

Hey Springy,

We call it pop over here in the UK too :thumbup:. It took me a while to get used to asking for a soda when we were in New York last month - very strange! Lol!


----------



## dizzikel

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers
> 
> HOLY FRIJOLES!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> This is your BFP month FO SHO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see my follies like that!!!Click to expand...

Wow!! Huge numbers of follies!! I am surprised they have gone ahead with the IUI...over here if you have anymore than 3 they would cancel the cycle. Let's hope you are not the new Octomum!! lol

I am feeling a BFP this cycle!!!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!

Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!

So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.

Babydust to us all!!!!


----------



## zanDark

Springy said:


> I hear you .... Just one month I want to see two lines or the word "pregnant" JUST ONCE!

I'm pretty sure I'm being "unhealthy" but I'm looking forward to testing after my trigger shot just so I can see two pink lines for once :blush: that stark white has driven me batty after seeing it over and over for the past 15 cycles :blush:


----------



## Springy

zanDark said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I hear you .... Just one month I want to see two lines or the word "pregnant" JUST ONCE!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm being "unhealthy" but I'm looking forward to testing after my trigger shot just so I can see two pink lines for once :blush: that stark white has driven me batty after seeing it over and over for the past 15 cycles :blush:Click to expand...

I hear ya .... I have seen only stark white since November of 2009 .... Next month I may have to test the day after trigger JUST so I can see the two lines!


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers

Those are fantastic numbers! I feel your BFP coming - you SO deserve it!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers
> 
> HOLY FRIJOLES!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> This is your BFP month FO SHO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see my follies like that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Huge numbers of follies!! I am surprised they have gone ahead with the IUI...over here if you have anymore than 3 they would cancel the cycle. Let's hope you are not the new Octomum!! lol
> 
> I am feeling a BFP this cycle!!!!!Click to expand...

Every single time I've seen my doctor this cycle (today was appt #5), he has told me about the possibility of multiples on menopur. he also advised that selective reduction is an option. he said the odds of getting more than twins is only about 1%. 

i really love my doctor, he has the best bedside manner, he hugs us after each IUI to wish us luck, he's always making funny jokes and really cares about us and this journey. he was so impressed with my numbers and my lining this month. it's really looking promising but i'm also trying to not get my hopes up!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers
> 
> Those are fantastic numbers! I feel your BFP coming - you SO deserve it!!!Click to expand...

thanks springy! i'm looking forward to hearing your numbers when you start up again :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

want2bmomma said:


> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!

are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!


----------



## Harvest2009

want2bmomma said:


> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!

Good luck want to be, those symptoms are sounding good, FX for you!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers
> 
> HOLY FRIJOLES!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> This is your BFP month FO SHO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see my follies like that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Huge numbers of follies!! I am surprised they have gone ahead with the IUI...over here if you have anymore than 3 they would cancel the cycle. Let's hope you are not the new Octomum!! lol
> 
> I am feeling a BFP this cycle!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Every single time I've seen my doctor this cycle (today was appt #5), he has told me about the possibility of multiples on menopur. he also advised that selective reduction is an option. he said the odds of getting more than twins is only about 1%.
> 
> i really love my doctor, he has the best bedside manner, he hugs us after each IUI to wish us luck, he's always making funny jokes and really cares about us and this journey. he was so impressed with my numbers and my lining this month. it's really looking promising but i'm also trying to not get my hopes up!Click to expand...

Touch, I have everything crossed for you! All those follies, at least one has to be the one! Good to hear you like your Dr. I really like mine too. It is not an easy job I am sure, the jokes sure help. Last time we had an IUI he told us that he put a GPS on 'the boys'. I was laughing so hard he had to wait for me to stop before he could continue. Maybe I was nervous because now it doesn't seem quite so funny. But anyways, FX that multiple follies is the ticket this cycle :)


----------



## zanDark

I never thought I'd say this...but yay AF is here :happydance: lol I just booked my appointment for my first scan in 10 days so we can get on to our first round of IUI :happydance: 

I probably shouldn't be this excited in case it doesn't work...but I'm excited to get started because i have a feeling that it will happen soon :happydance:


baby dust to all the lovely ladies in this thread :dust::dust::dust:

Touch I really really hope this is it for you and you get your :bfp: your follies sound very very promising! :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

zanDark said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I hear you .... Just one month I want to see two lines or the word "pregnant" JUST ONCE!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm being "unhealthy" but I'm looking forward to testing after my trigger shot just so I can see two pink lines for once :blush: that stark white has driven me batty after seeing it over and over for the past 15 cycles :blush:Click to expand...

You are not alone. I did a HPT the night of the trigger just to see the two lines. :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My HPTs are negative now for sure so the trigger is 100% gone. With it being 9 days after the IUI I wonder if there is a chance they will turn positive. I usually get Big Red 12 days post IUI so not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## want2bmomma

Touch the Sky said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!
> 
> are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!Click to expand...

Touch: No I am not on progesterone. I didn't start that last time until after my + test. The only thing I am taking is baby aspirin. MD said that there are some studies that suggest it might help with implantation. So I have been taking 1 baby aspirin every night started that 48 hours after my IUI. These symptoms are similar to last time but I just worry if it is a product of my wishful thinking....ugh. Starting to get a little anxious about testing.
So how are you feeling today? Will you be getting another scan soon?

How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms? 

Babydust to us all!!!!!


----------



## zanDark

31andTrying said:


> My HPTs are negative now for sure so the trigger is 100% gone. With it being 9 days after the IUI I wonder if there is a chance they will turn positive. I usually get Big Red 12 days post IUI so not feeling very hopeful.

I'm sending you loads and loads and loads of happy beanie vibes :flower: I hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

want2bmomma said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!
> 
> are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Touch: No I am not on progesterone. I didn't start that last time until after my + test. The only thing I am taking is baby aspirin. MD said that there are some studies that suggest it might help with implantation. So I have been taking 1 baby aspirin every night started that 48 hours after my IUI. These symptoms are similar to last time but I just worry if it is a product of my wishful thinking....ugh. Starting to get a little anxious about testing.
> So how are you feeling today? Will you be getting another scan soon?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!Click to expand...


i've also been on baby asprin since this whole process started back in february. the doctor says it helps with blood flow and like you said implantation. 

i feel good today, just a little sore still from ovulation. i'm not as wrapped up in it this time around, like not thinking about it so much, which i think it because i had a break. i'm also not sweatin the small stuff, like i'm still drinking my 16oz mug of coffee everyday :) 

when do you test?

my testing date is 7/21. i'm happy to report that i have no more appts scheduled at this time. having 5 appts in under 2 weeks is kind of a lot!

:dust:


----------



## want2bmomma

Touch the Sky said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!
> 
> are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Touch: No I am not on progesterone. I didn't start that last time until after my + test. The only thing I am taking is baby aspirin. MD said that there are some studies that suggest it might help with implantation. So I have been taking 1 baby aspirin every night started that 48 hours after my IUI. These symptoms are similar to last time but I just worry if it is a product of my wishful thinking....ugh. Starting to get a little anxious about testing.
> So how are you feeling today? Will you be getting another scan soon?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've also been on baby asprin since this whole process started back in february. the doctor says it helps with blood flow and like you said implantation.
> 
> i feel good today, just a little sore still from ovulation. i'm not as wrapped up in it this time around, like not thinking about it so much, which i think it because i had a break. i'm also not sweatin the small stuff, like i'm still drinking my 16oz mug of coffee everyday :)
> 
> when do you test?
> 
> my testing date is 7/21. i'm happy to report that i have no more appts scheduled at this time. having 5 appts in under 2 weeks is kind of a lot!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

That's A LOT of Dr. appts!!!! I am going to test with a CB digi this Saturday afternoon (10DPO). Which last time I tested positive at 10DPO with the digi. I have to go in for lab Monday (7/11) to test, so only a few more days till I know for sure. 
Enjoy that cup of coffee....I am sipping on my big de-caf coffee now :coffee:


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> My HPTs are negative now for sure so the trigger is 100% gone. With it being 9 days after the IUI I wonder if there is a chance they will turn positive. I usually get Big Red 12 days post IUI so not feeling very hopeful.

Don't lose hope yet.....sometimes that human growth hormone takes a little time to get going....implantation varies so much. Sending lots of babydust your way!!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> My HPTs are negative now for sure so the trigger is 100% gone. With it being 9 days after the IUI I wonder if there is a chance they will turn positive. I usually get Big Red 12 days post IUI so not feeling very hopeful.

Don't give up 31! at only 9 dpo you still have lots of time for a BFP! FX for you.


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!
> 
> are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Touch: No I am not on progesterone. I didn't start that last time until after my + test. The only thing I am taking is baby aspirin. MD said that there are some studies that suggest it might help with implantation. So I have been taking 1 baby aspirin every night started that 48 hours after my IUI. These symptoms are similar to last time but I just worry if it is a product of my wishful thinking....ugh. Starting to get a little anxious about testing.
> So how are you feeling today? Will you be getting another scan soon?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've also been on baby asprin since this whole process started back in february. the doctor says it helps with blood flow and like you said implantation.
> 
> i feel good today, just a little sore still from ovulation. i'm not as wrapped up in it this time around, like not thinking about it so much, which i think it because i had a break. i'm also not sweatin the small stuff, like i'm still drinking my 16oz mug of coffee everyday :)
> 
> when do you test?
> 
> my testing date is 7/21. i'm happy to report that i have no more appts scheduled at this time. having 5 appts in under 2 weeks is kind of a lot!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Glad to hear you ar getting a break! that is a lot of appointments. I know how you feel I have had 4 in the past week. I am definately going to ask my Dr about baby aspirin, it can't hurt right? FX for you on the 21st, hope your 2ww goes fast!


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest: I didn't know about the baby aspirin either until this cycle when my MD told me. I tracked down the research and of course there are studies that show no effect too. Essentially, my MD said that it won't hurt anything and could potentially help....so you should definitely ask your MD about it, I would be interested in what your MD says about it.


----------



## Harvest2009

Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:

want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just got back from my iui. My ovaries have been busy bees in the last 24 hours.. my follies numbers today were as follows:
> Right, 23, 19, 14, 13
> Left, 30, 30, 28, 20, 19
> 
> I didn't ask for the sperm post-wash numbers
> 
> HOLY FRIJOLES!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> This is your BFP month FO SHO!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see my follies like that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Huge numbers of follies!! I am surprised they have gone ahead with the IUI...over here if you have anymore than 3 they would cancel the cycle. Let's hope you are not the new Octomum!! lol
> 
> I am feeling a BFP this cycle!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Every single time I've seen my doctor this cycle (today was appt #5), he has told me about the possibility of multiples on menopur. he also advised that selective reduction is an option. he said the odds of getting more than twins is only about 1%.
> 
> i really love my doctor, he has the best bedside manner, he hugs us after each IUI to wish us luck, he's always making funny jokes and really cares about us and this journey. he was so impressed with my numbers and my lining this month. it's really looking promising but i'm also trying to not get my hopes up!Click to expand...

I really hope this is the one for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

want2bmomma said:


> Harvest: I didn't know about the baby aspirin either until this cycle when my MD told me. I tracked down the research and of course there are studies that show no effect too. Essentially, my MD said that it won't hurt anything and could potentially help....so you should definitely ask your MD about it, I would be interested in what your MD says about it.

I'll ask him on Sunday about it and let you know what he says.


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

I am sorry that after your injectables etc you still only got one follie hun. I know it is easier said than done but try to stay positive!! After my 7 follies at the beginning of the month I only ended up with one too so know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!
> 
> I am sorry that after your injectables etc you still only got one follie hun. I know it is easier said than done but try to stay positive!! After my 7 follies at the beginning of the month I only ended up with one too so know how you feel. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Dizzi! I am trying so hard to stay positive but it is so hard. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

so sorry harvest! :hugs: but just remember, it only takes one!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

Hang in there. I am a strong believer in everything happening for a reason. If there is only one, maybe that is THE one. And if you hadn't done the injections maybe there wouldn't be one this month. If it doesn't end up happening this month maybe it was a lesson in just how strong of a women you are in being able to do the injections in the event you ever need to take this to the next level. You are a strong woman and it will work out one way or another. It's just a matter of when. That one follicle may end up being the child you have been waiting for.:hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

Aww girl, I'm sorry!!! I had that happen once in June ... I went from having 3 to 1 just three days later. 

Injectables DOES improve the quality though!! It's not all for nothing!! I have a hard time seeing the bright side of things, but sometimes you just have to give it to God. EVERYTHING is possible!! :thumbup:

That one eggie ... is probably the most awesomest eggie around town!:thumbup:


----------



## mLan

Hello All,

I just signed up to this forum and everything I have read has been very helpful. I am currently on my second IUI cycle. I just had it done on June 28th and now am on the 2ww. Torture! Here's my history:

31 yrs old - no medical issues other than being overweight (240lbs)
DH 31 yrs old - no issues
TTC for almost 2 years now (naturally)
3 cycles of clomid - BFN
IUI #1 5/28/11 -- BFN
IUI #2 6/30/11 -- 2ww
TTC for almost 2 years

I really want to take an hpt test but it has only been 9dpIUI. I know its probably too early. 

BTW - how do you include your stats in your signature like how you ladies have it?

Thanks!


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

Try not to be too down. I know that is hard, I was pretty down going into my IUI know that at my last scan two days prior my biggest follie was 16mm. It only takes one and it still has time to grow. Sending some follie dust your way!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Michelle78

Harvest, I'm so sorry that you didn't get better news today :hugs: Hopefully this egg is the one though, and it has some time to grow.

I am unfortunately right with you with the bad news. I had my scan and bloodwork this morning, and my follies are just completely lazy this cycle. I have one at 16 and one at 15. I told them that I was not optimistic about this, etc., and they said it is just taking a little more time this go round, relax. Of course, I later get the call about my bloodwork, and I have gotten the LH surge on my own, so I have run out of time for them to grow. I knew that the LH surge was coming, so I was kind of irritated this morning that they were acting like I was overreacting. After all this time TTC, I know my body and know when I am getting the surge. I did an OPK yesterday evening because I knew it was coming, and it was negative, so at least I know today was the beginning of the surge and not the end. 

They had me do the trigger shot this afternoon, and they are going to do the IUI tomorrow afternoon. Its pretty much going to be an exercise in futility, but since I have already gone through 4 doctor's visits this month, what's one more in the event that my follies have a miraculous growth spurt between this morning and tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Michelle - my understanding is that you will not have an LH surge if there aren't follicles large enough to rupture. I was worried about this one month and my Dr explained that once your estrogen gets to a certain level this triggers the LH surge and that the estrogen comes from those follicles. Yours will probably be at least 18 tomorrow.

Try not to worry.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Michelle78 said:


> Harvest, I'm so sorry that you didn't get better news today :hugs: Hopefully this egg is the one though, and it has some time to grow.
> 
> I am unfortunately right with you with the bad news. I had my scan and bloodwork this morning, and my follies are just completely lazy this cycle. I have one at 16 and one at 15. I told them that I was not optimistic about this, etc., and they said it is just taking a little more time this go round, relax. Of course, I later get the call about my bloodwork, and I have gotten the LH surge on my own, so I have run out of time for them to grow. I knew that the LH surge was coming, so I was kind of irritated this morning that they were acting like I was overreacting. After all this time TTC, I know my body and know when I am getting the surge. I did an OPK yesterday evening because I knew it was coming, and it was negative, so at least I know today was the beginning of the surge and not the end.
> 
> They had me do the trigger shot this afternoon, and they are going to do the IUI tomorrow afternoon. Its pretty much going to be an exercise in futility, but since I have already gone through 4 doctor's visits this month, what's one more in the event that my follies have a miraculous growth spurt between this morning and tomorrow afternoon.

hey! you never know. initially i thought this cycle was a bust cuz i didnt have a lot of follies in the beginning, and they barely grew from CD3-CD9. But then, i went from having 4 follies ranging from 10mm-20mm (or something like that) to 7 follies ranging from 13-30 in just 24 hours. yeah, no joke! so don't give up hope :)


----------



## collette86

Hi,

I am due AF on the 14th, im currently on 2ww afer IUI and clomid on the 1st July. 
We have unexplained infertility and have been TTC for 3 years, this is my 1st attempt at IUI and its drivingus mad. I had 2 mature follicles both at 18mm in my right overy. 2 weeks is so long


----------



## Michelle78

Thanks Touch and 31 for your optimism! It is out of my hands now, and I have been so stressed this cycle about how my follies were not responding that I am glad to be at the end of the line with the doctor's visits for this cycle. 

I have my fingers crossed for all of you ladies that this time it works! After I had the miscarriage in March, I kept on eye on the IUI threads here and they really helped me to feel good about TTC again because all of you ladies were so positive and encouraging with each other. While I wished that you ladies wouldn't be around by the time I started to TTC again, it was nice to be able to go through this cycle with your support. Hopefully this will be the last IUI thread for all of us (and hopefully August is a one and done for you, Springy!).


----------



## Harvest2009

31, PCOS, want2be, and Michelle-thank you so much for the support today, you have all made me feel so much better! It is so nice having a group of women that understand how I feel, you are all awesome :) I am still a little bummed but today one of my students brought me a plate of chocolate chip cookies which I devoured, that really helped too :)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!! TGIF!


----------



## Harvest2009

Michelle78 said:


> Harvest, I'm so sorry that you didn't get better news today :hugs: Hopefully this egg is the one though, and it has some time to grow.
> 
> I am unfortunately right with you with the bad news. I had my scan and bloodwork this morning, and my follies are just completely lazy this cycle. I have one at 16 and one at 15. I told them that I was not optimistic about this, etc., and they said it is just taking a little more time this go round, relax. Of course, I later get the call about my bloodwork, and I have gotten the LH surge on my own, so I have run out of time for them to grow. I knew that the LH surge was coming, so I was kind of irritated this morning that they were acting like I was overreacting. After all this time TTC, I know my body and know when I am getting the surge. I did an OPK yesterday evening because I knew it was coming, and it was negative, so at least I know today was the beginning of the surge and not the end.
> 
> They had me do the trigger shot this afternoon, and they are going to do the IUI tomorrow afternoon. Its pretty much going to be an exercise in futility, but since I have already gone through 4 doctor's visits this month, what's one more in the event that my follies have a miraculous growth spurt between this morning and tomorrow afternoon.

Don't worry too much your follie will continue to grow for the next 36-48 hrs until you ovulate, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## kka

Hello :hi: I just had my first IUI done yesterday. I am feeling very optimistic. I have a question, did you have spotting after IUI ??? and how long did the spotting last ??? Sending lots of baby dust to all you ladies!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Welcome kka! I had spotting after my first iui this cycle. I think it lasted for a couple hours


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!

Hang in there Harvest - I know how hard it is to hear that you only have one, but if you weren't on any fertility treatments you would most likely only have one and A LOT, and I mean the MAJORITY, of women have no issue getting pregnant with that one. I remember that feeling in April when they upped my clomid to 150mg a month to get more follicles and the day of the IUI they told me only one I had a VERY hard time not crying on the table.

I agree with 31 when she says that EVERYTHING happens for a reason and that you are very strong and you will get through it. And until Big Red shows up remember PCOS Mom's advice PUPO!!!! Positive thinking can go along way!!! Sending you a HUGE virtual hug :hugs:


----------



## Springy

kka said:


> Hello :hi: I just had my first IUI done yesterday. I am feeling very optimistic. I have a question, did you have spotting after IUI ??? and how long did the spotting last ??? Sending lots of baby dust to all you ladies!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Welcome kka! I had spotting for a few days with my second IUI. I was told by the Dr that it was totally normal so don't stress about it :)


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Michelle: I know how you feel on your follie size. Mine was 15mm at the last scan two days prior to my IUI (unmedicated), so I hope they grew like crazy. My MD said she like to see at least a 16mm for unmedicated, but that she has had cases of smaller follies resulting in pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you (us)!!!
> 
> Touch: Those numbers sound very promising!
> 
> So an update, I had a bit of a light head today and intense thirst. Also, had some cramping last night, so I hope it wasn't AF. I am going to do a digi test Saturday afternoon which would be 10DPO (which I tested + last time) then I have to have a lab test on Monday. AF isn't due till the middle of next week. So we shall soon see!!!! Feeling a bit nervous now.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!
> 
> are you on progesterone? that stuff always gives me "symptoms". if you're not, then those are some very positive signs! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Touch: No I am not on progesterone. I didn't start that last time until after my + test. The only thing I am taking is baby aspirin. MD said that there are some studies that suggest it might help with implantation. So I have been taking 1 baby aspirin every night started that 48 hours after my IUI. These symptoms are similar to last time but I just worry if it is a product of my wishful thinking....ugh. Starting to get a little anxious about testing.
> So how are you feeling today? Will you be getting another scan soon?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms?
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've also been on baby asprin since this whole process started back in february. the doctor says it helps with blood flow and like you said implantation.
> 
> i feel good today, just a little sore still from ovulation. i'm not as wrapped up in it this time around, like not thinking about it so much, which i think it because i had a break. i'm also not sweatin the small stuff, like i'm still drinking my 16oz mug of coffee everyday :)
> 
> when do you test?
> 
> my testing date is 7/21. i'm happy to report that i have no more appts scheduled at this time. having 5 appts in under 2 weeks is kind of a lot!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Touch - relax and enjoy the two weeks this time around. NO stressing and ONLY positive thinking!!! Enjoy having a break from the appointments - I have to admit I have NOT missed my trips to the fertility clinic in the past 2 1/2 months!!! The thought of doing that everyday again in August just makes me shudder .... really wish there was another way around it.


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, super bad news this morning at my scan. Only 1 of my 7 follies has decided to grow :sad2: I was choking abck the tears in the ultrasound room. My Dr was going on about how clomid + injectibles will increase egg quality, yada yada but I was so hoping for more than 1 chance this month! All those stupid shots for nothing. Now I feel ready to give up before the IUI has even been done. The one follie is at 16mm so IUI should be Sunday or Monday. Sorry for the rant I am just feeling so defeated toady :cry:
> 
> want2be I have my FX for you for your test tomorrow. We really need some good news around here!
> 
> I am sorry that after your injectables etc you still only got one follie hun. I know it is easier said than done but try to stay positive!! After my 7 follies at the beginning of the month I only ended up with one too so know how you feel. :hugs:Click to expand...

Kel - how's the start of your TWW? Hopefully you weren't thinking about it too much and are relaxing!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just an update. Lab test came back for the FSH and estrogen level. Dr. said evertyhing looks excellent! So just wonder why till now I cannot get BFP with timed BD and regular ovulation. Hopefully IUI will do the trick. I probably ovulating on the weekend, either 16 or 17 July. I am excited, but at the same time still worry.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Actually, I keep "forgetting" that I'm in the 2ww. I was ordering my usual at Starbucks when I was like, oh wait I need a decaf.. lol


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls, I am due to start my first iui next weekend. I play football and my question is should I stop training (which is fairly tough) and playing games once I start taking my medication? I read somewhere about the possibility of your eggs being damaged if your internal body heat is too high with exercise! Is there any truth in this?? I was definitely going to stop during the 2ww but im not so sure about what to do in the first 2 weeks. I had a failed ivf last december so I dont want to ruin my chances of it working. What would you all do???


----------



## Michelle78

Harvest, I hope that your IUI went well this weekend.

Good luck tomorrow 31 and want2b, fingers crossed that there are some BFPs!!

Touch, I know what you mean about being glad for no more doctor's visits for 2 weeks. I also have had 5 in the past 2 weeks, and I am glad that I have some time away from the FS now. While I know that the FS is what will help me start my family, I am starting to hate that place!

I had my IUI yesterday and it went fine. My previous 2 IUIs were extremely uncomfortable, so I'm glad this one was easy! I go to the FS for a blood test on 7/25, which is 16dpiui, since they do not do pregnancy tests on the weekend. Last time I got a strong BFP at 13dpiui (they had me come in for my blood test that day instead of day 15 for some reason and my hcg was 67), so I think I will do a FRER on 7/22.


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

I am trying to stay relaxed and not think about the TWW too much! Easier said than done though! Symptom wise - I have been a bit twingy all day and tonight am very sore in my left tube area - feel a bit worried about this as I know my eggie was on the left side. Just hoping it's not an ectopic :( Currently 6DPIUI so don't think I shoud be feeling twingy in my tubes. I suppose, only time will tell.

Glad everyone is progressing well.

Springy: Not too much longer!

Kel xx


----------



## Penfold

Hi All - I'm on my second IUI cycle. Today is CD3, started injecting Menopur (75IU), and have my first scan booked for Friday. I'm quite down this cycle - really hoped that our first shot at IUI would work, and having to start back to the daily injections etc is so depressing :(


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am trying to stay relaxed and not think about the TWW too much! Easier said than done though! Symptom wise - I have been a bit twingy all day and tonight am very sore in my left tube area - feel a bit worried about this as I know my eggie was on the left side. Just hoping it's not an ectopic :( Currently 6DPIUI so don't think I shoud be feeling twingy in my tubes. I suppose, only time will tell.
> 
> Glad everyone is progressing well.
> 
> Springy: Not too much longer!
> 
> Kel xx


Pre-op blood work is done and my history paperwork to be filled out tomorrow morning by my family doctor. I'm starting to get VERY nervous and am 99% sure they will find NOTHING wrong and then I'll kick myself for not just going to injectables in June & July!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing?

Michelle: Glad your IUI went well....fingers crossed for you.

Wishful: Welcome. I would ask your doctor about how much exercise you can safely do while TTC.

Update: So I did a CB Digi test yesterday morning (11DPO) and got a BFN. So I think I am out this cycle. I still have to go this morning to get my lab just to confirm. No symptoms at all....last week that light headedness and thirst was in fact because I have a bad head cold. Ugh...so it looks like I will start medication for this next cycle to try and plump up my follies. 

Send lots of babydust!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

A little typo....I'm sending lots of babydust!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

BFN this morning at 12 days post IUI. For 3 of my other IUIs I got big red on day 12 so I expect her to appear today. We aren't sure where to go from here. I will call the Dr once Big red appears to see what she thinks we should do. I can't do another IUI without changing something. Doesn't make sense. I always get a positive OPK on day 13 and we get IUI on day 14 so not sure if doing trigger on day 12 would be a good idea? I will have to see what she says.

I don't think I am ready to consider IVF. If I knew there was something like a blocked tube or something that IVF would solve, sign me up. But I am not at a place where I am ok to do that without knowing what the issue is or if it would even help our chances. 

ugh!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies! How's everyone doing?
> 
> Michelle: Glad your IUI went well....fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Wishful: Welcome. I would ask your doctor about how much exercise you can safely do while TTC.
> 
> Update: So I did a CB Digi test yesterday morning (11DPO) and got a BFN. So I think I am out this cycle. I still have to go this morning to get my lab just to confirm. No symptoms at all....last week that light headedness and thirst was in fact because I have a bad head cold. Ugh...so it looks like I will start medication for this next cycle to try and plump up my follies.
> 
> Send lots of babydust!!!

Let us know what the labs say. Still have fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> BFN this morning at 12 days post IUI. For 3 of my other IUIs I got big red on day 12 so I expect her to appear today. We aren't sure where to go from here. I will call the Dr once Big red appears to see what she thinks we should do. I can't do another IUI without changing something. Doesn't make sense. I always get a positive OPK on day 13 and we get IUI on day 14 so not sure if doing trigger on day 12 would be a good idea? I will have to see what she says.
> 
> I don't think I am ready to consider IVF. If I knew there was something like a blocked tube or something that IVF would solve, sign me up. But I am not at a place where I am ok to do that without knowing what the issue is or if it would even help our chances.
> 
> ugh!

31 - sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs: have you considered doing a cycle with injectibles? have you tried that yet?


----------



## Michelle78

31 and want2b, so sorry about the BFNs :hugs: 

31, I hope that when you talk to your doctor she can give you a plan going forward. Have they thought about doing the injectibles?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I asked about injectables before but she said they wouldn't help because I already produce 2-3 on the Femara but it sounds like many others end up with more than that so maybe I will ask again.


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, sometimes we have to push our doctors.. its OUR health... ya know. i think you should at least try the injectibles :) this cycle my doctor had me on a IVF regimen, except we were doing IUI


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> BFN this morning at 12 days post IUI. For 3 of my other IUIs I got big red on day 12 so I expect her to appear today. We aren't sure where to go from here. I will call the Dr once Big red appears to see what she thinks we should do. I can't do another IUI without changing something. Doesn't make sense. I always get a positive OPK on day 13 and we get IUI on day 14 so not sure if doing trigger on day 12 would be a good idea? I will have to see what she says.
> 
> I don't think I am ready to consider IVF. If I knew there was something like a blocked tube or something that IVF would solve, sign me up. But I am not at a place where I am ok to do that without knowing what the issue is or if it would even help our chances.
> 
> ugh!

31 I am so sorry for your BFN, I know it is never easy to get that news. Try to keep smiling, it will happen for you soon I just know it :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Had another ultrasound yesterday and the Dr gave me a trigger to do. It was my first ever HCG shot, can't wait go try a HPT just to see the 2 lines as pathetic as that sounds, it could be the only 1 I ever see, but lets hope not. IUI is this afternoon which will be 26 hours after the trigger. Does this timing sound right? How long after HCG do you usually ovulate?


----------



## Touch the Sky

how long does it take for trigger to be out of your system? 10-ish days?


----------



## want2bmomma

31: Sorry to hear about the BFN. (I share your feelings) Keep us posted on your plan for next cycle. 

I just got back from the lab. I didn't even want to go because I think it is a waste of time and money. I will call in right before lunch and get the official BFN....ugh. AF should be here in the next day or so. My next (3rd IUI) will be medicated. So hopefully I will get the plan from the doctor today.

Fingers crossed and lots of babydust to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> how long does it take for trigger to be out of your system? 10-ish days?

I did HPTs after my trigger and they were negative on day 10


----------



## Michelle78

Harvest, fingers crossed that everything goes well this afternoon. When I have done a trigger shot before getting the LH surge naturally, my IUI has been 36 hours later. Some FS do it differently, some of them prefer that the sperm is waiting for the egg, and some prefer that the egg is waiting for the sperm. I have always heard that the IUI is 24-36 hours after the trigger shot, so you should be good! Post trigger will not be the only time you ever see the 2 lines, it will happen for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## aum

Touch the Sky said:


> how long does it take for trigger to be out of your system? 10-ish days?

It took me about 10-11 days.


----------



## aum

Hi Girls - looks like I'll be doing my second IUI late this month. Here's to hoping that August is my month!


----------



## MrsMM24

COLLETTE - Welcome, I hope that AF stays away!!!

MICHELLE - GL!!! :dust: I hope that this is it for you!

KKA - GL!!! :dust: I spotted just little on my 1st IUI, I think that it was just the placement and getting use to it, because I didn't on the others. Doc said that it was normal.

RONA & PENFOLD - GL!!! :dust:

WISH - I exercised throughout my 1st pregnancy (heavily, competitive) and have continues in this one as well (nowhere near the same as level), it was cleared by my doc. I know that contact sports are usually the ones to end while TTC and of course exercise lessens when preg on it's own. I would definitely speak to the doc about this.

DIZZIKEL - GL!!! :dust: 2WW is yet another hard time during this process.

31- I am sorry to hear that you got a BFN, but I am a firm believer that AF is not showing, and it's not quite time for AF, you are still in this... :dust:

HARVEST - GL!!! :dust: 

AUM - Sorry that you are out of the July pool. GL with TTC in August! :dust:

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.

:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> BFN this morning at 12 days post IUI. For 3 of my other IUIs I got big red on day 12 so I expect her to appear today. We aren't sure where to go from here. I will call the Dr once Big red appears to see what she thinks we should do. I can't do another IUI without changing something. Doesn't make sense. I always get a positive OPK on day 13 and we get IUI on day 14 so not sure if doing trigger on day 12 would be a good idea? I will have to see what she says.
> 
> I don't think I am ready to consider IVF. If I knew there was something like a blocked tube or something that IVF would solve, sign me up. But I am not at a place where I am ok to do that without knowing what the issue is or if it would even help our chances.
> 
> ugh!

Sorry about the BFN hun :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Michelle78 said:


> Harvest, fingers crossed that everything goes well this afternoon. When I have done a trigger shot before getting the LH surge naturally, my IUI has been 36 hours later. Some FS do it differently, some of them prefer that the sperm is waiting for the egg, and some prefer that the egg is waiting for the sperm. I have always heard that the IUI is 24-36 hours after the trigger shot, so you should be good! Post trigger will not be the only time you ever see the 2 lines, it will happen for you!! :thumbup:

Thanks Michelle, sounds like our timing is right on. Hope your are right about the 2 lines! Thanks :)


----------



## Harvest2009

want2bmomma said:


> It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.

Sorry for the BFN, hang in there :) maybe next month will be the month. I know what you mean about the early cycle scans, they are not fun!!!


----------



## Penfold

I had my IUI just under 24hrs after my trigger shot - should there be a longer gap? Do washed sperm really only survive 6-12 hrs? 

Btw, I also couldn't wait to POAS after taking the trigger shot - I had a load of ICs and I never actually believed they worked LOL


----------



## aum

want2bmomma said:


> It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.

Totally with you - Silver lining to the AF cloud, WINE.


----------



## Touch the Sky

my doctor told me the sperm will live 3-5 days


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies just a quick update, our iui went well 54 million sperm 95% motility. Fx it works, 4th time lucky? That was our last one so I really hope it works!
I am pretty sure sperm will last for 72 hours, not too sure if it is different for washed sperm though.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok weird question ... but I have wanted to ask it forever. So here it goes.....

Do your husbands give their donation AT the clinic or AT home??? I always wondered if this affects sperm count?? Like if your at home are your numbers higher because it's a more relaxed enviroment?

If you are willing to share, I'd appreciate the information :)


----------



## want2bmomma

aum said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.
> 
> Totally with you - Silver lining to the AF cloud, WINE.Click to expand...

Thanks! That made me smile.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ok weird question ... but I have wanted to ask it forever. So here it goes.....
> 
> Do your husbands give their donation AT the clinic or AT home??? I always wondered if this affects sperm count?? Like if your at home are your numbers higher because it's a more relaxed enviroment?
> 
> If you are willing to share, I'd appreciate the information :)

Hubby's deposits have always been made at the clinic in our case. We live an hour and 15 min away from the clinic so no choice. His counts are pretty good but nothing to really compare it to at home. Could probably go either way though. Higher chance of more surviving at the clinic because it is more 'fresh' but maybe higher initial count at home? In summary - I really don't know. :) lol


----------



## Harvest2009

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ok weird question ... but I have wanted to ask it forever. So here it goes.....
> 
> Do your husbands give their donation AT the clinic or AT home??? I always wondered if this affects sperm count?? Like if your at home are your numbers higher because it's a more relaxed enviroment?
> 
> If you are willing to share, I'd appreciate the information :)

Funny you say this because today hubby said that he felt like he had some left over for later, not sure if it was due to the environment or what. He always does his thing at the clinic so we have no counts to compare to. His counts are always pretty good though so not too worried about it. What does your man do?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Due to the fact we live about 70 miles from our clinic, my husband always does his business at the clinic. He said its very uncomfortable because he can hear people walking by and talking. Even one time the power went out. Ugh. My hubby always has a lower count than what I see is the average. The reason for my question is, I have actually considered renting a hotel room near the clinic, that way he's not as weirded out. I'm really not sure if that would change the outcome?! Just have been pondering every avenue that could help increase our odds. Thank you for your responses!! I know that was a super personal question!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Ear plugs are the key. (according to my hubby) The first time he could hear the people in the lab joking around so each time after that - a supply of ear plugs are taken along. :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

BFN here for sure. Big red has appeared. I have a call into the Dr to find out what to do next. Kind of overwhelming to think we are looking at IUI #5. I can't believe we have done 4 already. I am hoping she recommends a different protocol. It has been a long road but it seems like it wasn't that long ago that we were debating about going to the FS to begin with. (January/February)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Due to the fact we live about 70 miles from our clinic, my husband always does his business at the clinic. He said its very uncomfortable because he can hear people walking by and talking. Even one time the power went out. Ugh. My hubby always has a lower count than what I see is the average. The reason for my question is, I have actually considered renting a hotel room near the clinic, that way he's not as weirded out. I'm really not sure if that would change the outcome?! Just have been pondering every avenue that could help increase our odds. Thank you for your responses!! I know that was a super personal question!

We are only a 15 min drive to the clinic so hubby does his business at home and drops it off. The area for blood work is by the "rooms" at the clinic and as I was sitting waiting one morning I noticed that most of the men were just dropping off. I would imagine this is because most people live close to the clinic. The clinic staff and our Dr told us as long as we could get it there in under 30 min home was totally fine.


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> BFN here for sure. Big red has appeared. I have a call into the Dr to find out what to do next. Kind of overwhelming to think we are looking at IUI #5. I can't believe we have done 4 already. I am hoping she recommends a different protocol. It has been a long road but it seems like it wasn't that long ago that we were debating about going to the FS to begin with. (January/February)

Hang in there 31 - I know today is going to be an emotional roller coaster so allow yourself the time to be upset and angry with the situation and how unfair life is!


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> BFN here for sure. Big red has appeared. I have a call into the Dr to find out what to do next. Kind of overwhelming to think we are looking at IUI #5. I can't believe we have done 4 already. I am hoping she recommends a different protocol. It has been a long road but it seems like it wasn't that long ago that we were debating about going to the FS to begin with. (January/February)

Oh, I am sorry 31! :hugs::hugs:

Let's hope they can suggest something different next time. How did you respond 'follie-wise'?


----------



## Touch the Sky

sorry to hear that 31!! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..


----------



## rpinachavez

I am new to this forum. But ladies who had an iui and got a BFP how many days after the IUI did you get a BFP. I tested this morning and it s 11/12dpiui and I got a BFN. I know doc said test 14 days after iui so I am wondering if I tested way too soon.


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..

I know how you feel hun :hugs: Thinking of you and praying it is a lovely BFP this cycle. 

When are you due to test?


----------



## MrsMM24

HARVEST - GL!!! I really hope this is IT for you!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

PCOSMOM - Sorry, I have noooooo input on this, since we use a donor as 2 females. i would assume that it could only be good because at home eases your hubby. I think the hotel is a great idea. Alot of friends and BnB members that use donor sperm rent hotels near their donor or next door (fresh "donation"). GL :dust:

31- :hugs: So very sorry AF swept through, I hope you get some good information from the doc visit.

TOUCH - Hang in there, preg symptoms mirror AF symptoms at times... You are not out yet!! :dust: :dust: 

RPINA - Our doc recommended 14 days at least later. We did the 14 days, just for piece of mind, otherwise we were stressing waaaaay toooo much. Also, IUI or not, it takes some women a while to show a :bfp: so I would say wait a little and test again. GL :dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..
> 
> I know how you feel hun :hugs: Thinking of you and praying it is a lovely BFP this cycle.
> 
> When are you due to test?Click to expand...


Not until 7/21


----------



## dizzikel

rpinachavez said:


> I am new to this forum. But ladies who had an iui and got a BFP how many days after the IUI did you get a BFP. I tested this morning and it s 11/12dpiui and I got a BFN. I know doc said test 14 days after iui so I am wondering if I tested way too soon.

Welcome!

I have never had a BFP with IUI but just wanted to say good luck. Try to give it another couple of days. :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..
> 
> I know how you feel hun :hugs: Thinking of you and praying it is a lovely BFP this cycle.
> 
> When are you due to test?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until 7/21Click to expand...

Ahh ok! Still early days then hun! I have had some stabbing pains in my left womb area for the past few days which I felt when I got a BFP last year. Let's hope this is a pg sign for both of us. :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..
> 
> I know how you feel hun :hugs: Thinking of you and praying it is a lovely BFP this cycle.
> 
> When are you due to test?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until 7/21Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh ok! Still early days then hun! I have had some stabbing pains in my left womb area for the past few days which I felt when I got a BFP last year. Let's hope this is a pg sign for both of us. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh, that's a good sign! i hope you're right!! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> hey ladies. well, i'm already feeling 'out'. i'm starting to get some PMS symptoms. i had a feeling this iui wouldn't work cuz i have been sooo stressed, but i was still hopeful. to add to my melancholy, i've been having sharp pains on my right side and i think its a cyst, which means i am probably out for the next cycle. sigh..

I hate that this is such an emotional rollercoaster for you. Hang in there. With only being a week out the PMS symptoms could be a good sign. :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

So update from the Dr. She discussed trying shots of follistim. So the plan is to try this for the July cycle and then we are done. There will be no treatments in Aug or for a few months after that. If this doesn't work we will get a second opinion in August and will be taking time off to consider IVF(if we can afford it). I feel a sense of relief knowing that this will be the last one. Hopefully it works. The goal is to produce 4-5 follicles.

So femara days 3-7 and follistim 8-10.


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, as much i thought i'd be 'mellow' this cycle, it didn't quite work out that way ;) oh well. this whole process is just a really intense experience, in my opinion! can't really avoid the ups and downs i suppose. :)


----------



## Michelle78

dizzi, that sounds promising! I had the same stabbing pains in the early part of my pregnancy. They really freaked me out at first, but after being reassured that its normal, I can't wait to have them again! I hope this is it for you, only one more week to testing, fingers crossed!

Touch, sorry you are discouraged today :hugs: Hopefully the pains are an early pg sign for you too.

31, I'm glad the doctor has a plan. Fingers crossed that the follistim does the trick.

rpina, I got a BFP after my 2nd IUI with a blood test that was done 13 dpiui. My HCG was 67, so I would have gotten a BFP on a HPT as well if I had done one. Good luck!!


----------



## aum

rpinachavez said:


> I am new to this forum. But ladies who had an iui and got a BFP how many days after the IUI did you get a BFP. I tested this morning and it s 11/12dpiui and I got a BFN. I know doc said test 14 days after iui so I am wondering if I tested way too soon.

That is still a little early - it can happen but not always. I'd try again in a couple days.


----------



## aum

want2bmomma said:


> aum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> It's official....the lab was also a BFN. So I am out. AF will be here in a few days....oh boy. So now tonight with dinner I am gonna relax with a nice glass of wine. The doctor wants to do baseline scan CD 2 or 3. Haven't had one while on AF so not looking forward to that...ugh.
> 
> Totally with you - Silver lining to the AF cloud, WINE.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! That made me smile.Click to expand...

No problem! I had two glasse of wine last night and it was great. I hope you enjoyed some as well!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Michelle78 said:


> dizzi, that sounds promising! I had the same stabbing pains in the early part of my pregnancy. They really freaked me out at first, but after being reassured that its normal, I can't wait to have them again! I hope this is it for you, only one more week to testing, fingers crossed!
> 
> Touch, sorry you are discouraged today :hugs: Hopefully the pains are an early pg sign for you too.
> 
> 31, I'm glad the doctor has a plan. Fingers crossed that the follistim does the trick.
> 
> rpina, I got a BFP after my 2nd IUI with a blood test that was done 13 dpiui. My HCG was 67, so I would have gotten a BFP on a HPT as well if I had done one. Good luck!!

hey michelle and dizzi, did you guys also have tenderness in the same area of the pains? cuz when i press there, it hurts. just curious, thanks :)


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Michelle78 said:
> 
> 
> dizzi, that sounds promising! I had the same stabbing pains in the early part of my pregnancy. They really freaked me out at first, but after being reassured that its normal, I can't wait to have them again! I hope this is it for you, only one more week to testing, fingers crossed!
> 
> Touch, sorry you are discouraged today :hugs: Hopefully the pains are an early pg sign for you too.
> 
> 31, I'm glad the doctor has a plan. Fingers crossed that the follistim does the trick.
> 
> rpina, I got a BFP after my 2nd IUI with a blood test that was done 13 dpiui. My HCG was 67, so I would have gotten a BFP on a HPT as well if I had done one. Good luck!!
> 
> hey michelle and dizzi, did you guys also have tenderness in the same area of the pains? cuz when i press there, it hurts. just curious, thanks :)Click to expand...

Yes, a little! FX that you get a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

you're giving me hope dizzi! :)


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> you're giving me hope dizzi! :)

:happydance: We can do it!! :thumbup:


----------



## caphybear

Hi ladies! 

Good luck to all of you guys! 

I am new to this forum. I have been TTC since Dec. 2008. We got pg in March of this year while waiting to do our first IUI (completely on our own)... but miscarried at 8 weeks. On July 1st we were finally able to have our first IUI completed. I have been having some cramps on my left side and many other symptoms, only I believe most of it is due to Prometrium. I have low ovarian reserve but there are no problems at all with DH.


----------



## aum

caphybear said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have been TTC since Dec. 2008. We got pg in March of this year while waiting to do our first IUI (completely on our own)... but miscarried at 8 weeks. On July 1st we were finally able to have our first IUI completed. I have been having some cramps on my left side and many other symptoms, only I believe most of it is due to Prometrium. I have low ovarian reserve but there are no problems at all with DH.

Good luck caphy, please keep us updated with how things go.


----------



## lovehopepray

I posted in here once before, but am horrible about keeping up with it and checking in! Sorry ladies. Hope all is going well ( I need to look back and read through some pages). I have a quick question though. I had my trigger shot Monday night at 7 and my first IUI was this morning at 7. My question is if anyone has ever felt sick after their IUI before? I am achy and almost have flu like symptoms that began this afternoon. I feel like I got hit by a train! Is this from the trigger shot perhaps? I have never triggered before so am not sure.. just know I'm feeling yucky. The IUI was painful for me as well. Hoping I'll feel better by tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes! It does effect everyone a little differently, I had a little spotting, and a headache. Hoping to hear some good news from you in a couple of weeks! FXD! :dust:


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies. I am on my TTW, it's been 6 dpiui and I have a question..........

This is my 3rd iui and first time i feel this - a slight pulling/tugging right around the inside of my bellybutton. it just comes and goes and i've had it for 2 days. Has anybody else felt this after IUI??? what is it?


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey Ladies. How's everyone doing? AF showed up in full force this morning so tomorrow I go in for an ultrasound to get a baseline of my follicles. After the ultrasound I will be meeting with my MD to discuss meds. I know she had mentioned putting me on Femara when we were trying last time to increase the size of my follicles. Does anybody have any success stories with Femara? Just feeling a little down about this today. Also, from the research I have done why do you think my MD is going for Femara instead of Clomid?
31: I know that you were taking Femara. Did you have any side effects? 

Thanks for any info. Babydust to us all!!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Ahh...wine!! If this cycle doesn't work, I will definitely be picking up a bottle of my favorite and having a few glasses. The silver lining to the AF cloud, I love that!!

Touch, I don't remember any tenderness where I was having the shooting pains. They would just come, last a few seconds and then disappear. There was no rhyme or reason to when they would show up either.

How is everyone feeling? I'm only 5 dpiui, so I've got nothing. This 2ww is going to take forever. If this didn't work, I just want AF to get here already so I can move on to the next cycle and increase my meds. For the ladies that are on injectibles, how long did it take before the FS put you on them? I have never been on anything other than 50 mg of Clomid, so I don't think that my FS will let me do injectibles the next round, but I think I am going to ask him about it anyway.


----------



## caphybear

aum said:


> caphybear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have been TTC since Dec. 2008. We got pg in March of this year while waiting to do our first IUI (completely on our own)... but miscarried at 8 weeks. On July 1st we were finally able to have our first IUI completed. I have been having some cramps on my left side and many other symptoms, only I believe most of it is due to Prometrium. I have low ovarian reserve but there are no problems at all with DH.
> 
> Good luck caphy, please keep us updated with how things go.Click to expand...

Thank you! I will keep you all updated. 1 more day before I can test. I'm feeling quite crampy today though.


----------



## caphybear

lovehopepray said:


> I posted in here once before, but am horrible about keeping up with it and checking in! Sorry ladies. Hope all is going well ( I need to look back and read through some pages). I have a quick question though. I had my trigger shot Monday night at 7 and my first IUI was this morning at 7. My question is if anyone has ever felt sick after their IUI before? I am achy and almost have flu like symptoms that began this afternoon. I feel like I got hit by a train! Is this from the trigger shot perhaps? I have never triggered before so am not sure.. just know I'm feeling yucky. The IUI was painful for me as well. Hoping I'll feel better by tomorrow.

I felt bloated and a little sick to my stomach after the trigger. After my IUI, I really didn't ache at all... but this was my 1st cycle. 

I hope you feel better!


----------



## caphybear

want2bmomma said:


> Hey Ladies. How's everyone doing? AF showed up in full force this morning so tomorrow I go in for an ultrasound to get a baseline of my follicles. After the ultrasound I will be meeting with my MD to discuss meds. I know she had mentioned putting me on Femara when we were trying last time to increase the size of my follicles. Does anybody have any success stories with Femara? Just feeling a little down about this today. Also, from the research I have done why do you think my MD is going for Femara instead of Clomid?
> 31: I know that you were taking Femara. Did you have any side effects?
> 
> Thanks for any info. Babydust to us all!!!!

I'm not sure about Femara. My doctor has me on clomid and a shot to help stimulate my follicles (Bravelle). I just wanted to wish you luck! Babydust to you! :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Hey Ladies. How's everyone doing? AF showed up in full force this morning so tomorrow I go in for an ultrasound to get a baseline of my follicles. After the ultrasound I will be meeting with my MD to discuss meds. I know she had mentioned putting me on Femara when we were trying last time to increase the size of my follicles. Does anybody have any success stories with Femara? Just feeling a little down about this today. Also, from the research I have done why do you think my MD is going for Femara instead of Clomid?
> 31: I know that you were taking Femara. Did you have any side effects?
> 
> Thanks for any info. Babydust to us all!!!!

My side effects include headaches and hot flashes and my husband may say that I am a bit 'moody' on it. :shrug: lol Normally the hot flashes are tollerable but last month they were CRAZY. I was also on the generic last month for the first time so I guess it could be due to that. Side effects aside, every month I have produced 2-3 follicles so it definitely works. I have elevated FSH (9/15) so I am on the highest dose of the femara(12.5 per day). I know most other ladies don't suffer side effects from the femara so it is probably just due to my dose.

I do know that it is supposed to be more safe because it is out of your system within 48 hours and I think the clomid is a matter of weeks. Our insurance also covers the Femara because it is a breast cancer medication so that helps.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :wave: i'm 7dpo today and there's a whole lot of nothin happening. well today i woke up with sore bbs, which i think is pms. i noticed that i "feel" my abdomen when i lay on my stomach, but i think that's just from the endometrin (progesterone). i've been so stressed and last night, after an arguement with my OH, i had what i can only describe as a total meltdown. so now i'm kicking myself cuz i feel like i totally messed everything up. i guess time will tell


----------



## MrsMM24

GL TOUCH :dust: things sound really positive (except that argument)!!! Implantation symptoms mirror that dreaded witch! This could be it!!! FsoooXD!!! :flower:


----------



## Harvest2009

Michelle78 said:


> Ahh...wine!! If this cycle doesn't work, I will definitely be picking up a bottle of my favorite and having a few glasses. The silver lining to the AF cloud, I love that!!
> 
> Touch, I don't remember any tenderness where I was having the shooting pains. They would just come, last a few seconds and then disappear. There was no rhyme or reason to when they would show up either.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm only 5 dpiui, so I've got nothing. This 2ww is going to take forever. If this didn't work, I just want AF to get here already so I can move on to the next cycle and increase my meds. For the ladies that are on injectibles, how long did it take before the FS put you on them? I have never been on anything other than 50 mg of Clomid, so I don't think that my FS will let me do injectibles the next round, but I think I am going to ask him about it anyway.

We did 3 IUIs on clomid before he put me on injectibles. First two were on 25mg, third was on 50 mg and last one was 100mg clomid followed by repronex. If this doesn't work he recommeded that we go to IVF. 

Nothing new to report here, 3 dpiui today and started the prometrium today, BOO! This 2ww is totally going to last forever!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!

:test:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

I second that!:thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

Hope everyone is having a great day!
I started my protocol last night with 600 ui of Follistim. This morning I had to inject 300 ui of Follistim and again tonight, another 300 ui of Follistim. I will be going to the doctor's tomorrow morning for blood work and an ultrasound.
I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Michelle78

dizzi, everything sounds so promising for you! We had a lot of the same symptoms with our 1st pregnancies. Aside from the random shooting pains, my only other noticeable early symptom was sore boobs (which I have never experienced before). DH keeps asking me if they are sore yet. O:) You should absolutely test this weekend, I hope this is it for you! 

Touch, your symptoms sound promising too. This whole process is so stressful, I tend to argue with my DH also when I am stressed and take it out on him. Bad habit I know, but I'm sure your OH understands that this is a stressful time for you. 

Thanks Harvest! I think he is going to want to try me on 100 mg of Clomid before going to injectibles, even though I would rather go right to the injectibles given that I have PCOS. My insurance won't cover IVF until I have exhausted my IUI coverage, which is 6. Since I have 3 IUIs left, I suppose it wouldn't be the worst thing to do 1 with 100 mg of Clomid, and then do injectibles for the last 2. I hate prometrium too!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Third that!!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

PCOSMomToOne said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Third that!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

FOURTH (4th, IV) that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just an update. I am scheduled for my 1st IUI on Saturday 16 July 2011 (CD15). The Dr. gave me trigger shot today, and I noticed it will be about 40 hours on Saturday, is that consider okay?

Did U/S also, have 2 follicles on right 24mm and 15mm, and 1 on left side 20mm. The Dr. said my lining really good which is EML 8.

Have any of you did IUI after 40 hours of trigger shot? I normally ovulate on my own either CD15 and CD16, but with trigger, I don't know yet.

Thanks and baby dust ladies.


----------



## caphybear

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. I am scheduled for my 1st IUI on Saturday 16 July 2011 (CD15). The Dr. gave me trigger shot today, and I noticed it will be about 40 hours on Saturday, is that consider okay?
> 
> Did U/S also, have 2 follicles on right 24mm and 15mm, and 1 on left side 20mm. The Dr. said my lining really good which is EML 8.
> 
> Have any of you did IUI after 40 hours of trigger shot? I normally ovulate on my own either CD15 and CD16, but with trigger, I don't know yet.
> 
> Thanks and baby dust ladies.

Rona, I did my trigger shot on Wed at 10pm and went in Friday ( the 1st) at 9am for my iui. I think the timing should be fine as I just took a HPT and it is very faint, but definately a positive. Good luck and sending baby dust to you and everyone else!


----------



## Rona

caphybear said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just an update. I am scheduled for my 1st IUI on Saturday 16 July 2011 (CD15). The Dr. gave me trigger shot today, and I noticed it will be about 40 hours on Saturday, is that consider okay?
> 
> Did U/S also, have 2 follicles on right 24mm and 15mm, and 1 on left side 20mm. The Dr. said my lining really good which is EML 8.
> 
> Have any of you did IUI after 40 hours of trigger shot? I normally ovulate on my own either CD15 and CD16, but with trigger, I don't know yet.
> 
> Thanks and baby dust ladies.
> 
> Rona, I did my trigger shot on Wed at 10pm and went in Friday ( the 1st) at 9am for my iui. I think the timing should be fine as I just took a HPT and it is very faint, but definately a positive. Good luck and sending baby dust to you and everyone else!Click to expand...

Thanks Caphybear. My Dr. said after the HCG the OPK will be positive, so I sure cannot rely on it. After 2 hours trigger yesterday, I took two OPK, one with internet cheapie and one with CVS OPK, the internet cheapie as same color as the line, and the CVS negative. So I assumed it negative. This morning I did both OPK and both very dark. So I think I should put it as I have +OPK today, it that correct :).

Congratulations on your BFP! I hope this is for us. Been trying so longgggg.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS CAPHYBEAR!!!! :bfp:


----------



## want2bmomma

Morning ladies! I just got back from my scan (CD 2). I have 9 less than 10mm on my right and left ovaries. So I will be starting Femara 5mg tomorrow evening (CD3) through CD 7. Then I will have another scan on CD 10. So lets hope this works. MD said that because I have so many follicles at baseline I am making lots of estrogen and this could be triggering my LH surge too early and the egg isn't mature in the follicle. So hopefully she is right and this will do the trick. Fingers crossed.

Babydust to us all!


----------



## Michelle78

Caphybear, congratulations!! I hope you have a nice sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## caphybear

Thanks Rona, MrsMM24 and Michelle! 

Rona, I'm not sure about the OPK test. I didn't test any after the trigger and before the IUI. I did test 1 day after my IUI and it was a really dark line like you are describing. But I researched it online a little and for some reason I'm thinking the trigger makes the test stay dark longer. I've heard you can use an OPK to determine pregnancy because HCG and LH are similar (but I don't know the truth to this) so it could be the hcg in your system causing the surge. I can tell you that once you get a +OPK then you are due to ovulate 12-36 hours later... which would fit into the timeline with the trigger shot. Not sure if any of this helps. 

Babydust to all!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

Well, I'm back on knicker watch as I woke this morning and have had some slight brown spotting when wiping. :cry: I was starting to feel hopeful but it looks like my gut instinct was right at the beginning of this final cycle of IUI. So I have called the hospital today and arranged to go and see my consultant on the 8th Aug where he will refer us for IVF! The nurse still wants me to test and let her know the result on Monday.


----------



## Michelle78

dizzi, I'm so sorry that AF appears to be on her way. Does AF normally start for you with spotting? I have never had spotting, AF just shows in full force, and when I got pregnant in February I had some light spotting when I wiped at 12 dpiui. I was certain that it was AF coming though and I didn't even want to go for the blood test the next day. I did go since AF hadn't shown in full force, which was strange, but I turned off my phone when I got home because I didn't want to have to talk to someone telling me that my pregnancy test was negative. When I woke up from my nap and checked my messages, I had a message telling me that the test was positive.

I am still holding out hope for you! If it is AF though, best of luck with the IVF process. How soon would you be able to start IVF?


----------



## want2bmomma

Congrats caphybear!!!!!

Dizzi: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is just spotting from implantation!


----------



## MrsMM24

DIZZI - I agree with the doc, you should still test if AF has not arrived, the 19th isn't far. You are not out of it, as that discharge is often times implantation... GL FXD :dust:


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm back on knicker watch as I woke this morning and have had some slight brown spotting when wiping. :cry: I was starting to feel hopeful but it looks like my gut instinct was right at the beginning of this final cycle of IUI. So I have called the hospital today and arranged to go and see my consultant on the 8th Aug where he will refer us for IVF! The nurse still wants me to test and let her know the result on Monday.Click to expand...

So sorry girl, but remember spotting does not mean that you are out! hang in there :hugs: 

On the bright side if AF does come we will be doing IVF at the same time, I will start if I get a BFN in 10 days, I think we will start right away.


----------



## caphybear

Dizzi - it could totally be implantation bleeding. I'll keep my fingers crossed thats what it is!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey lovely ladies,

Thanks for your support :hugs: but AF arrived in her full glory this evening. I also did a test and got a BFN. :cry: The reality of going to IVF is beginning to sink in and to say I am scared would be the understatement of the year. DH feels helpless which I suppose it quite normal and I can sense that the next few months are going to be challenging to say the least. 

Looking forward then: 
I have an appointment with my FS on 8th Aug. He will then refer me for IVF at another clinic (as they don't do it in my city). I have been told that once I get the call from the new clinic there is not much of a waiting list to begin treatment (NHS funded for 1 Cycle) but I still do not know exactly when I will begin the process. 

So... my IUI journey is over. I feel pleased that we are moving to something with a greater % of working but anxious that it is closer to the end. I hope we get our dream of a baby but if not I will know that we have tried our hardest and will have no regrets. 

Thank you wonderful ladies for your support during this month. This whole TTC is full of ups and downs and just having people that understand what I am going though makes me feel less alone in this process. 

I will keep an eye on you all but am going to have a break from B&B for a little while. I hope you understand :hugs:

Kel x :kiss:


----------



## Touch the Sky

dizzikel said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support :hugs: but AF arrived in her full glory this evening. I also did a test and got a BFN. :cry: The reality of going to IVF is beginning to sink in and to say I am scared would be the understatement of the year. DH feels helpless which I suppose it quite normal and I can sense that the next few months are going to be challenging to say the least.
> 
> Looking forward then:
> I have an appointment with my FS on 8th Aug. He will then refer me for IVF at another clinic (as they don't do it in my city). I have been told that once I get the call from the new clinic there is not much of a waiting list to begin treatment (NHS funded for 1 Cycle) but I still do not know exactly when I will begin the process.
> 
> So... my IUI journey is over. I feel pleased that we are moving to something with a greater % of working but anxious that it is closer to the end. I hope we get out dream of a baby but if not I will know that we have tried our hardest and will have no regrets.
> 
> Thank you wonderful ladies for your support during this month. This whole TTC is full of ups and downs and just having people that understand what I am going though makes me feel less alone in this process.
> 
> I will keep an eye on you all but am going to have a break from B&B for a little while. I hope you understand :hugs:
> 
> Kel x :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

dizzikel said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support :hugs: but AF arrived in her full glory this evening. I also did a test and got a BFN. :cry: The reality of going to IVF is beginning to sink in and to say I am scared would be the understatement of the year. DH feels helpless which I suppose it quite normal and I can sense that the next few months are going to be challenging to say the least.
> 
> Looking forward then:
> I have an appointment with my FS on 8th Aug. He will then refer me for IVF at another clinic (as they don't do it in my city). I have been told that once I get the call from the new clinic there is not much of a waiting list to begin treatment (NHS funded for 1 Cycle) but I still do not know exactly when I will begin the process.
> 
> So... my IUI journey is over. I feel pleased that we are moving to something with a greater % of working but anxious that it is closer to the end. I hope we get our dream of a baby but if not I will know that we have tried our hardest and will have no regrets.
> 
> Thank you wonderful ladies for your support during this month. This whole TTC is full of ups and downs and just having people that understand what I am going though makes me feel less alone in this process.
> 
> I will keep an eye on you all but am going to have a break from B&B for a little while. I hope you understand :hugs:
> 
> Kel x :kiss:

:hugs: So sorry dizzi. Best of luck to you on your IVF journey. I know the thought of the process is very scary. Try to remember how excited you were going into your first IUI. I would imagine as you get closer to it it will feel the same. The anticipation of doing something with better odds, etc will be good. Take some time for yourself. You deserve it. You are a stronger woman for having gone through the IUI process and you can conquer TTC with IVF! :) :)


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Kel~ I'm so sorry :( It's enough to just break your heart & spirit. Do not despair & remain strong. Many blessings your way~


As for me, I'm on Day 4 of my protocol. I had a Doctor's appointment yesterday, and the ultrasound showed 1 follie at 17, 1 at 11 and a couple more at the 10 mark, so things are coming along fine. 
Tonight, I will be injecting 300 ui of Follistim, same for tomorrow night and then Monday morning, I'm back at the Doctor's for bloodwork and ultrasound. I'm thinking the IUI will be at the end of this coming week.

Do we have anyone in the 2WW still? Who's having an IUI next week?


----------



## caphybear

So sorry kel! Good luck on your IVF journey! Will be sending babydust your way!


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I'm doing ok here, currently 10DPIUI and obsessing like mad over symptoms. I have been having pains in my left womb area since 6DPIUI and my (.)(.) have just become sore too - they usually start straight after ovulation which is strange. I might test at the weekend -12DPIUI....what do you think?!
> 
> :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm back on knicker watch as I woke this morning and have had some slight brown spotting when wiping. :cry: I was starting to feel hopeful but it looks like my gut instinct was right at the beginning of this final cycle of IUI. So I have called the hospital today and arranged to go and see my consultant on the 8th Aug where he will refer us for IVF! The nurse still wants me to test and let her know the result on Monday.Click to expand...

Kel - I am SO sorry that this last IUI didnt work for you I was really hoping this was your month. Hang in there and enjoy the time off till you start with IVF. Remember to relax and treat yourself well and be selfish during this time. I know that the thought of IVF is really scary but I know 4 people who have gotten pregnant from IVF so I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your BFP that way. After your B&B break let us know how things go!

Don't be a stranger! Sending you a massive virtual :hugs: and wishing you and DH all the best!!!

HUGS!!


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your support :hugs: but AF arrived in her full glory this evening. I also did a test and got a BFN. :cry: The reality of going to IVF is beginning to sink in and to say I am scared would be the understatement of the year. DH feels helpless which I suppose it quite normal and I can sense that the next few months are going to be challenging to say the least.
> 
> Looking forward then:
> I have an appointment with my FS on 8th Aug. He will then refer me for IVF at another clinic (as they don't do it in my city). I have been told that once I get the call from the new clinic there is not much of a waiting list to begin treatment (NHS funded for 1 Cycle) but I still do not know exactly when I will begin the process.
> 
> So... my IUI journey is over. I feel pleased that we are moving to something with a greater % of working but anxious that it is closer to the end. I hope we get our dream of a baby but if not I will know that we have tried our hardest and will have no regrets.
> 
> Thank you wonderful ladies for your support during this month. This whole TTC is full of ups and downs and just having people that understand what I am going though makes me feel less alone in this process.
> 
> I will keep an eye on you all but am going to have a break from B&B for a little while. I hope you understand :hugs:
> 
> Kel x :kiss:

Dizzi, I am so sorry for your BFN! Not the news we were hoping for. Try to hang in there, I know IVF is scary but just think how high those chances will be that it will work! You are so lucky to have 1 cycle funded, in Canada none are and I can't imagine having that huge bill after a BFN. Try to stay positive, maybe we will be cycle buddies if I end up on the IVF train too :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi, i just wanted to see how everyone is doing and where we're at in our cycles. i'm 11dpo and testing thursday. i'm having the usual side effects from the endometrin (progesterone), so i have no idea if i'm having any 'real' symptoms :wacko:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

last cycle was a bust but this will be round 5 and our last shot at IUI. (2nd after polyps removed) After this month we are taking a break for a few months to consider IVF. The Dr mentioned taking injectables but we have decided against it. I already produce 2-3 follicles each month so we didn't want to take the chance. I go in on Thursday for an ultrasound. I may ask about doing back to back IUIs in case our timing is off. My cervix is usually tough to get into so maybe that is it. who knows.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> hi, i just wanted to see how everyone is doing and where we're at in our cycles. i'm 11dpo and testing thursday. i'm having the usual side effects from the endometrin (progesterone), so i have no idea if i'm having any 'real' symptoms :wacko:

Good luck Touch!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> hi, i just wanted to see how everyone is doing and where we're at in our cycles. i'm 11dpo and testing thursday. i'm having the usual side effects from the endometrin (progesterone), so i have no idea if i'm having any 'real' symptoms :wacko:

fingers crossed :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks ladies!

31- what CD are you? Good luck this cycle, fx'd!! :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 31- what CD are you? Good luck this cycle, fx'd!! :)

CD8 today


----------



## Touch the Sky

great, sounds like you'll have your IUI by this weekend then?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> great, sounds like you'll have your IUI by this weekend then?

Yep - all other times it was on day 14 which would be Sunday. LAST ONE!! (I sound like an addict) lol


----------



## Touch the Sky

lol! well, i'll be thinking about you :) got my fx'd!


----------



## Michelle78

Kel, I'm so sorry about the BFN :hugs: Best of luck with IVF, I know several people that have gotten pregnant on their first round of IVF, and I hope that happens for you too.

31, good luck with this cycle! With my 1st 2 IUIs, they had a lot of trouble getting to my uterus. This time I drank 20 oz of liquid over the hour before my IUI so that my bladder would be full. Apparently sometimes a full bladder helps make it easier for them to get the catheter in. It worked this time, as they had no trouble getting the catheter where it needed to be. 

Good luck with testing Touch!

I am 9 dpiui, and not a whole lot going on. Today I started having random cramps and pains, but nothing crazy. My boobs are not sore at all. I am going to POAS on Friday. I'm not really that optimistic, but not really stressed either. If it didn't work I just want to be able to get onto the next cycle and see if my doctor would be willing to go right to injectibles because of my PCOS.


----------



## zanDark

edited because apparently if you don't have a million posts you're ignored.


----------



## MrsMM24

TOUCH, things still sound very positive for you, FXD for some enlightening and great news from ya. I need to hear some positively good news...


----------



## zanDark

edited because apparently if you don't have a million posts you're ignored.


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck ladies! 

I am back playing the waiting game... 3 weeks today I will see my FS who will hopefully refer me for IVF (well that was the plan last time I saw him). I am starting to feel better after my failed IUI last week and know I need to stay positive about the IVF. I even called the clinic where we will be having treatment today to enquire about waiting times. They said that after the referral, our first appointment should be 6-8 weeks but may be even sooner as they have to complete treatment within 18 weeks due to us being NHS funded. I even started to get a little excited! 

Patient Information Evening also booked for 7th September :)

We have booked a holiday/vacation for this Saturday.... really looking forward to getting away and relaxing.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## caphybear

Well, I got a + on HPT... went in yesterday for beta and my HCG is really low for as far along as I am. I have to go again tomorrow to see if it increases or what not. The nurse told me it looks like a biochemical pregnancy. :growlmad: Guess maybe I will know something tomorrow. 

Good luck to you all! Hope this is the cycle you will all get little beans! I'm throwing babydust all around. :flower:


----------



## dizzikel

caphybear said:


> Well, I got a + on HPT... went in yesterday for beta and my HCG is really low for as far along as I am. I have to go again tomorrow to see if it increases or what not. The nurse told me it looks like a biochemical pregnancy. :growlmad: Guess maybe I will know something tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Hope this is the cycle you will all get little beans! I'm throwing babydust all around. :flower:

:hugs: So sorry to hear that hun! :hugs: FX for tomorrow!


----------



## Touch the Sky

did my first test today at 12dpo and bfn :( stopped the progesterone and now just waiting for AF. i've had this feeling all month that its just not my cycle so i guess i'm not suprised..


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> did my first test today at 12dpo and bfn :( stopped the progesterone and now just waiting for AF. i've had this feeling all month that its just not my cycle so i guess i'm not suprised..

Touch I am so sorry! Hang in there - maybe 12 dpo is too early? I'll keep hoping for you till af shows and praying that it doesn't!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> did my first test today at 12dpo and bfn :( stopped the progesterone and now just waiting for AF. i've had this feeling all month that its just not my cycle so i guess i'm not suprised..

Touch, I am so sorry for the BFN. No matter how many times we try there is always that hope that 'this will be the month'. Try to hang in there :hugs: What is next for you?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks guys :) 

GL with your lap today Springy!

I'm gonna do 2 more IUI's then move to IVF. i have a feeling that i have a cyst right now, so i think next iui will not be until late aug/early sept. i had this dream last year that i gave birth in may, so if i conceive in that cycle, that dream would literally come true.. crazy right?


----------



## want2bmomma

Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!

Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.

Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!

Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.

Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.

Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!


----------



## Touch the Sky

want2bmomma said:


> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!


I agree, it does feel like our lives revolve around it.. and it's draining!! But, it's for a good cause, so.. we do what we gotta do, right? :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!

Do you have side effects on the Femara?


----------



## dizzikel

Sorry about the BFN Touch :hugs:
Good luck for today Springy :hugs:
31: How you doing?
Wantobmomma: FX for some lovely follies x
Caphybear: Any news?!

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## caphybear

:hugs:


want2bmomma said:


> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!

:nope: Hcg decreased since Sunday. So.. biochemical pregnancy. Cycle over. Have to wait a month to get my TSH back down to normal. I'm thinking its a bottle of wine kind of night. ;) 

I agree... it does seem like life revolves around all this fertility stuff. But it will pay off in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Thank you all so much for thinking of me today.

Surgery went well - I am feeling better than expected probably because they gave me every known anti nausea drug in my iv drip so I'm pretty groggy!

I will know results tomorrow when I talk to the dr. Said no point talking to me today as I would be so out of it. Based on the fact that I only have 2 incisions tells me they didn't find anything but will know tomorrow for sure. 

I am sure I will be more sore tomorrow but for now I'm on the couch and I will have a nap :) 

Caphy - so sorry that it was just a chemical. Very disappointing to say the least.

We were told before the procedure that I have a follow up in 4 weeks so I asked if that meant that we were ou for assisted conception and the answer was yes but to try naturally on our own in august :) another month of waiting but it's another month where I can run, spin, relax and be selfish for another little bit! Trying to see the positive side of this!!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Thank you all so much for thinking of me today.
> 
> Surgery went well - I am feeling better than expected probably because they gave me every known anti nausea drug in my iv drip so I'm pretty groggy!
> 
> I will know results tomorrow when I talk to the dr. Said no point talking to me today as I would be so out of it. Based on the fact that I only have 2 incisions tells me they didn't find anything but will know tomorrow for sure.
> 
> I am sure I will be more sore tomorrow but for now I'm on the couch and I will have a nap :)
> 
> Caphy - so sorry that it was just a chemical. Very disappointing to say the least.
> 
> We were told before the procedure that I have a follow up in 4 weeks so I asked if that meant that we were ou for assisted conception and the answer was yes but to try naturally on our own in august :) another month of waiting but it's another month where I can run, spin, relax and be selfish for another little bit! Trying to see the positive side of this!!

Arr... I am pleased you are feeling positive! :hugs: Let's hope the results are all positive too and you can get on with assisted again shortly. Have a nice rest!! :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Thank you all so much for thinking of me today.
> 
> Surgery went well - I am feeling better than expected probably because they gave me every known anti nausea drug in my iv drip so I'm pretty groggy!
> 
> I will know results tomorrow when I talk to the dr. Said no point talking to me today as I would be so out of it. Based on the fact that I only have 2 incisions tells me they didn't find anything but will know tomorrow for sure.
> 
> I am sure I will be more sore tomorrow but for now I'm on the couch and I will have a nap :)
> 
> Caphy - so sorry that it was just a chemical. Very disappointing to say the least.
> 
> We were told before the procedure that I have a follow up in 4 weeks so I asked if that meant that we were ou for assisted conception and the answer was yes but to try naturally on our own in august :) another month of waiting but it's another month where I can run, spin, relax and be selfish for another little bit! Trying to see the positive side of this!!

Springy, I am glad it went well. I thought about you this morning and wondered how it went. 

I hope you get the news you are looking for soon!

I know how sucky obstacles can be, but luckily there is more than 1 month in a year. It just SUCKS waiting.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

caphybear said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> :nope: Hcg decreased since Sunday. So.. biochemical pregnancy. Cycle over. Have to wait a month to get my TSH back down to normal. I'm thinking its a bottle of wine kind of night. ;)
> 
> I agree... it does seem like life revolves around all this fertility stuff. But it will pay off in the end. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry :( I know how horrible it feels to be so close. When I got my BFP back in March, I felt pregnant ... I was already pukey and so tired. The pregnancy hormones were crazy and I couldn't stop crying all the time. It's amazing what hormones can do! It was a bad month, but looking back I'm ok now. Something wasn't right that month and I'd much rather know that my baby is healthy and ready for the world :)


----------



## Michelle78

Sorry about the BFN Touch :hugs:

Springy, I'm glad that your lap seems to have gone well and that you are feeling positive. Hopefully you will be ready to get back into assisted in September with a clear head and positive thoughts.

Caphy, I'm so sorry about the chemical. I wish there was something to say that would make you feel better, but I know there isn't, so :hugs: to you.

Harvest, are we the only ones left, when are you testing? I am going to be testing on Friday. I am 10 dpiui today, and still not much going on. Are you having any encouraging signs?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Thanks guys :)
> 
> GL with your lap today Springy!
> 
> I'm gonna do 2 more IUI's then move to IVF. i have a feeling that i have a cyst right now, so i think next iui will not be until late aug/early sept. i had this dream last year that i gave birth in may, so if i conceive in that cycle, that dream would literally come true.. crazy right?

I REALLY believe dreams can show reality! This happened to me awhile ago ... even when I was prego with my daughter ... I dreampt I was pregnant with a girl ... and more than once too!


----------



## Touch the Sky

last year i had a very bizarre series of dreams over the course of many many months.. the dreams were just every now and then.. dreams of being pregnant and each dream was a progression from the last.. the very last dream i had in august, was that i gave birth to a baby girl on may 8 and she looked just like me but with blue eyes. it was very powerful. i haven't had ANY pregnancy dreams since then!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

caphybear said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> :nope: Hcg decreased since Sunday. So.. biochemical pregnancy. Cycle over. Have to wait a month to get my TSH back down to normal. I'm thinking its a bottle of wine kind of night. ;)
> 
> I agree... it does seem like life revolves around all this fertility stuff. But it will pay off in the end. :hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry :( :hugs: Agree on the bottle of wine.


----------



## Harvest2009

Michelle78 said:


> Sorry about the BFN Touch :hugs:
> 
> Springy, I'm glad that your lap seems to have gone well and that you are feeling positive. Hopefully you will be ready to get back into assisted in September with a clear head and positive thoughts.
> 
> Caphy, I'm so sorry about the chemical. I wish there was something to say that would make you feel better, but I know there isn't, so :hugs: to you.
> 
> Harvest, are we the only ones left, when are you testing? I am going to be testing on Friday. I am 10 dpiui today, and still not much going on. Are you having any encouraging signs?

Hi Michelle, I think I am going to test on Sunday. I will be 13dpiui and then will have to go for my blood test on Monday. Really hoping for a positive so we don't have to start IVF but if that gets us closer to the end goal so be it. No signs this month for me other than an annoying pulling feeling in my lower abdomen yesterday but it is gone today, it was probably nothing. FX for you Friday, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> Do you have side effects on the Femara?Click to expand...

31: I'm not sure if I have had any side effects...here's why. I am in MN and it has been 115 degrees with the heat index because of the high humidity. So I can't tell if I am having hot flashes or just a normal reaction to the high temps :shrug:. Then, I was also told that it can cause muscle soreness. So we went canoeing this weekend to get respite from the heat and I swung off a rope swing (which I haven't done in years) and I can't tell if I am sore from that or the Femara exacerbated the soreness. I haven't had any headaches or nausea. Makes me wonder if it is working.


----------



## want2bmomma

caphybear said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> :nope: Hcg decreased since Sunday. So.. biochemical pregnancy. Cycle over. Have to wait a month to get my TSH back down to normal. I'm thinking its a bottle of wine kind of night. ;)
> 
> I agree... it does seem like life revolves around all this fertility stuff. But it will pay off in the end. :hugs:Click to expand...

Caphy: Sorry to hear your news. A little wine helps....who was it on here that said wine is the silver lining of the AF cloud. Anyway, it made me smile so I hope it does you. We are here for you if you need to chat.:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> Do you have side effects on the Femara?Click to expand...
> 
> 31: I'm not sure if I have had any side effects...here's why. I am in MN and it has been 115 degrees with the heat index because of the high humidity. So I can't tell if I am having hot flashes or just a normal reaction to the high temps :shrug:. Then, I was also told that it can cause muscle soreness. So we went canoeing this weekend to get respite from the heat and I swung off a rope swing (which I haven't done in years) and I can't tell if I am sore from that or the Femara exacerbated the soreness. I haven't had any headaches or nausea. Makes me wonder if it is working.Click to expand...

I am in WI and it is pretty gross here also. Supposed to be up to the 115 today. I'm glad the worst of my hot flashes were over yesterday :)

Swinging from a rope? Sounds fun! What day is your US?


----------



## want2bmomma

31: I know the rope swing was fun. I haven't done one of those since I was a teenager (probably for good reason since I am so sore in my arms and chest). I go in on this Saturday (CD10) for my u/s. I have a question for you, did you feel bloated in your mid-section? I was doing yoga yesterday evening and with some of the stretches I felt like there were things down there in way, like more pressure (I am hoping some really big follies but not too many bc then the IUI will get cancelled). 
We are sharing the same weather....definitely not the time for hot flashes. I can't complain though after how much snow we had this winter, I am really enjoying this heat and sun.
So how are you doing? Where you at on your cycle?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> 31: I know the rope swing was fun. I haven't done one of those since I was a teenager (probably for good reason since I am so sore in my arms and chest). I go in on this Saturday (CD10) for my u/s. I have a question for you, did you feel bloated in your mid-section? I was doing yoga yesterday evening and with some of the stretches I felt like there were things down there in way, like more pressure (I am hoping some really big follies but not too many bc then the IUI will get cancelled).
> We are sharing the same weather....definitely not the time for hot flashes. I can't complain though after how much snow we had this winter, I am really enjoying this heat and sun.
> So how are you doing? Where you at on your cycle?

I am on CD10 and go in tomorrow for my ultrasound. I am hoping there are three decent sized follicles. This will be our 5th IUI (2nd after having polyps removed) and will be our last. We may do back to back IUIs with this one in case the timing is our problem. 

I did have bloating while on Femara. Although it may have been due to me treating every meal like 'the last supper' for a few months. :)


----------



## want2bmomma

31: That made me LOL! I know what you mean about the hunger. Good luck on the U/S, I'll keep fingers crossed for some good follies. Maybe this month will be our time. Keep us posted on your u/s tomorrow.....sending lots of follie dust your way!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

GL 31 and want2b!!


----------



## Springy

Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yay Springy!! That's great! :happydance:


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.

Thanks Springy, I hope so too but part of me just really wants it to start because I know our chances will be so much higher with IVF. I guess we'll see on Sunday after I test, yikes talk about pressure! 

Glad to hear your lap went so well! Hope you have a speedy recovery, Bet you are excited to start things up again in September! 

I have a feeling that our BFPs are right around the corner ladies :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!

:wohoo: Yay Springy!!!! That is GREAT to hear!!! :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!

Great news hun! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.
> 
> Thanks Springy, I hope so too but part of me just really wants it to start because I know our chances will be so much higher with IVF. I guess we'll see on Sunday after I test, yikes talk about pressure!
> 
> Glad to hear your lap went so well! Hope you have a speedy recovery, Bet you are excited to start things up again in September!
> 
> I have a feeling that our BFPs are right around the corner ladies :)Click to expand...

I am totally with you wanting to get on to IVF because of the higher % success rate but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for when you test this weekend. I really hope the IUI has worked for you :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.
> 
> Thanks Springy, I hope so too but part of me just really wants it to start because I know our chances will be so much higher with IVF. I guess we'll see on Sunday after I test, yikes talk about pressure!
> 
> Glad to hear your lap went so well! Hope you have a speedy recovery, Bet you are excited to start things up again in September!
> 
> I have a feeling that our BFPs are right around the corner ladies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am totally with you wanting to get on to IVF because of the higher % success rate but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for when you test this weekend. I really hope the IUI has worked for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Dizzi! Hope things are going well for you, any word on when you start your IVF?


----------



## Michelle78

Springy, that is great news about your lap! Fingers crossed that with the clear tubes and the endo removed you get a BFP in August without having to do another IUI.

Harvest, I hope that time doesn't drag too much until Sunday! This week is just taking forever for me. I know what you mean about moving on IVF, if my insurance company didn't require the IUIs before covering IVF, I would have gone right to it after the m/c just because the success rate is so much better. I feel like I have been trying forever (we've been doing assisted since December 2010, but trying for over a year before that) and my patience with this whole process is definitely running thin.


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.
> 
> Thanks Springy, I hope so too but part of me just really wants it to start because I know our chances will be so much higher with IVF. I guess we'll see on Sunday after I test, yikes talk about pressure!
> 
> Glad to hear your lap went so well! Hope you have a speedy recovery, Bet you are excited to start things up again in September!
> 
> I have a feeling that our BFPs are right around the corner ladies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am totally with you wanting to get on to IVF because of the higher % success rate but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for when you test this weekend. I really hope the IUI has worked for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dizzi! Hope things are going well for you, any word on when you start your IVF?Click to expand...

Hi hun :hugs:

I am back playing the waiting game again. We have an appointment with our FS on the 8th Aug where he will refer us to another clinic for IVF (well this was the plan last time we saw him). I called the clinic the other day to see how long it would be before we saw someone there and they said 6-8 weeks, although as we are NHS funded for one cycle it is likely to be sooner. Apparently, once we are referred they have to complete treatment within 18 weeks so they will have to get a move on with it. We are off on holiday on Saturday so looking forward to having a break and then it will only be one week to wait before we see the FS! Whoop! :happydance:

FX for you! :kiss:


----------



## babymojo2

hi I had my 3rd IUI today and I'm feeling very lucky!! Babydust to everyone xoxo


----------



## want2bmomma

Springy said:


> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!

That is great news! How have you been feeling?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:yipee: Stopping birth control pills today :yipee:

This cycle my FS is switching my medicine to Menopur, I have no clue what dose and what days I will be injecting. 

Ugh ... I have never used Menopur so I have no idea if the drug is good or not????? I really liked Follistim but apparently she said I need Menopur. Ok, she's the boss, I guess. 

Anyone else taking Femara with Menopur?


----------



## Touch the Sky

Pcosmom, I used menopur and got 9 follies, 7 mature! I'm using it again next cycle, and thank god they are not doing clomid this time. Let me know if you have questions about the menopur


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Pcosmom, I used menopur and got 9 follies, 7 mature! I'm using it again next cycle, and thank god they are not doing clomid this time. Let me know if you have questions about the menopur

WOW really!!!!!! I didn't know you used Menopur ... OK, well I need multiple follicles to get prego for sure. Every cycle I pray for at least 3, but 7 is even better!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!

So what dose were you injecting?? Do those go in your stomach too?? Last question, is it a syringe needle or Epi pen???? 

Thank you!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!
> 
> That is great news! How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

I felt great yesterday and not bad this am but as the day has gone on I have gotten progressively more uncomfortable - I am so bloated and gross feeling and my stomach looks like I am 5 months pregnant!!! I wish ;)

Just hoping this dissipates quickly as I have a bachelorette on Saturday night and a baby shower on Sunday!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Pcosmom, I used menopur and got 9 follies, 7 mature! I'm using it again next cycle, and thank god they are not doing clomid this time. Let me know if you have questions about the menopur
> 
> WOW really!!!!!! I didn't know you used Menopur ... OK, well I need multiple follicles to get prego for sure. Every cycle I pray for at least 3, but 7 is even better!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> So what dose were you injecting?? Do those go in your stomach too?? Last question, is it a syringe needle or Epi pen????
> 
> Thank you!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

My coworker in the USA used menopure when she was undergoing IVF so it's a strong drug. Praying that you have success with it, lord knows you deserve it!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

I injected 150iu's a day, from CD5 thru CD13. The injections were with syringes in the abdomen. I don't recall a lot of side effects, just some nausea and definitely painful ovulation. I triggered with novarel. Hope that helps :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> I injected 150iu's a day, from CD5 thru CD13. The injections were with syringes in the abdomen. I don't recall a lot of side effects, just some nausea and definitely painful ovulation. I triggered with novarel. Hope that helps :)

Ugh, I am not good with syringes ... I bruised my stomach up something fierce with the Bravelle injections. I'm very curious to see what dose they are going to put me on this time. They are suppose to call me tomorrow!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yeah, i had a ton of bruises from the menopur too :( and i still have a red spot from where they did the trigger over 2 weeks ago!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMOM - great news about getting to start on the next cycle!

Had my US today for our final IUI. There are two follicles (16mm and 15mm). I am regretting not doing the injectables. I go back on Saturday for another US. If they are over 18 we will trigger Saturday morning and do the IUI on Sunday morning. Man I hope this works. I am so ready to get off this damn rollercoaster. If it doesn't, Dr says lap or IVF are the only options.

On my way into the clinic this morning I accidentally flipped to the christian station and this song was playing. Gave me goosebumps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vih1xwxQUIo


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy - how are you feeling today?

31 - those sound like 2 promising follies, lots of PMA your way! :hugs:


Well ladies, today was my "official" testing date and it was BFN. Onward and upwards..


----------



## wishful think

31andtrying that song just made cry, it's lovely xx

Sorry Touch the sky, sending u hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> Springy - how are you feeling today?
> 
> 31 - those sound like 2 promising follies, lots of PMA your way! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, today was my "official" testing date and it was BFN. Onward and upwards..

We are all sick of hearing this but it is the truth... you can't count yourself out until Big Red appears. There is still a string of hope. Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> Springy - how are you feeling today?
> 
> 31 - those sound like 2 promising follies, lots of PMA your way! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, today was my "official" testing date and it was BFN. Onward and upwards..
> 
> We are all sick of hearing this but it is the truth... you can't count yourself out until Big Red appears. There is still a string of hope. Hang in there.:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well I got my medication schedule ... it seems like a rather LOW dose. 

Femara 5mg CD3-CD7
Menopur 75iu's CD7, CD8 and CD9
Ovidrel for trigger
Prometrium twice daily after IUI

My medication cost out of pocket: $535

Now I need my AF to start!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

I think each vial is 75iu's, and i did 2 per day? Maybe it was combined total of 75iu? ah heck, i don't know :)

well that med cost isn't too bad.. even with my insurance, my copay is over $600 for both the menopur and endometrin. good times, good times..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> I think each vial is 75iu's, and i did 2 per day? Maybe it was combined total of 75iu? ah heck, i don't know :)
> 
> well that med cost isn't too bad.. even with my insurance, my copay is over $600 for both the menopur and endometrin. good times, good times..

Ya she has me injecting one vial of 75iu's each day so a total of 3 vials. 

They sent me through this new pharmacy they are testing out. For a $10 membership fee you can get your medications cheaper. Normally my meds are around $700-$800 ... so this is a HUGE difference for me. If my fertility clinic trusts them, so do I. It's https://www.freedomfertility.com/ apparently there are videos on how to inject and stuff (https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx) 

Nervous to start this up again. What if I have a cyst come next week that was hiding???? I'm so scared of that because I still have an aching pain in my right ovary. :dohh:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Wait, why are they only doing menopur for 3 days? I did it for 9 days.. 

I'm going to check out that link, thanks :) I've also had pain in my right ovary area.. so nervous that I will have a cyst. I've got my fx'd for ya pcosmom!


----------



## dizzikel

31: Arr..that song is beautiful! FX for this cycle. Two follies is still positive so don't give up! 

Springy: Sorry you are not feeling so good. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Touch: :hugs: Are you planning to do another cycle of IUI?

I have just been for a back, shoulder, neck and head massage....feeling very relaxed, it was amazing! I break up from work for 6 weeks tomorrow so am looking forward to getting myself back in shape, preparing for IVF without the stress. Springy: have you done the new Body Pump (78) yet? My legs are still screaming from the lunge track...very nasty!! 

I was also thinking of doing a roll call for this thread with stats on who we are, age, reason for infertility, years TTC and any treatment. I am happy to keep it updated. I will start of:

*Name:* Dizzikel
*Age: *Me 29 DH 31
*Location:* Midlands, UK
*Reason for infertility:* Unexplained 
*Years TTC:* 4 Years 3 Months
*Treatment to date:* 
1st cycle of clomid (April 2010) BFP M/C at 11 weeks 
2-6 more cycles of clomid (Sept- March 11) BFNs
3 cycles of Clomid, IUI & Trigger (April - July 11) BFNs
*Next stage: *
Being referred for IVF (NHS funded x1 cycle) 
Appointment with FS Aug 11.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Yeah, doing a 4th IUI. If that doesn't work, we'll consider IVF i guess..


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Yeah, doing a 4th IUI. If that doesn't work, we'll consider IVF i guess..

Ok, FX it works hun :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

*Name:* 31&Trying (soon to be 32&Trying)
*Age: *Me 31 DH 35
*Location:* Wisconsin, US
*Reason for infertility:* Unexplained/Slightly elevated FSH (9) 
*Years TTC:* 2 years 8 months (1st year NTNP)
*Treatment to date:* 
February 2011 - Clomid (challenge test) + other bloodwork
March 2011 - Femara 7.5 + 12.5, IUI, natural LH surge (BFN)
April 2011 - Femara 12.5 + IUI, natural LH surge (BFN)
May 2011 - Femara 12.5 + IUI, natural LH surge (BFN)
May 2011 - 2 small polyps removed with hysteroscopy
June 2011 - Femara 12.5 + IUI, natural LH surge + trigger at same time (BFN)
Current cycle: July 2011 - Femara 12.5 + IUI. Next US on 7/24. Will trigger as soon as follicles reach 18mm and do IUI the following morning.


----------



## Touch the Sky

31- whens your bday? i'm turning 30 next week :wacko:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi everyone - I hope i am not too late to join this thread, if so forgive/ignore my intrusion. :winkwink: This was my first IUI cycle after just over 3 years of trying for #2. I'm a bit overwhelmed. Now that I'm in the 2ww of my first cycle I'm obsessing over everything and was hoping to find others in the same boat who can relate.

My quick story - we've been unofficially trying since June 2008. It took 13 months to get DS #1. He's 4 (will be 5 in Nov.) Life passes more quickly with another little one in the mix, so when I realized how much time had gone by without any signs of ANYTHING, we finally went for help. Hopefully not too late. After hearing all about my "advanced maternal age" I had HSG, endo biopsy, u/s, b/w and then had a lapro and hysteroscopy in April (all clear - no problems) - so other than being 34, I'm unexplained. DH had a very slight morphology issue, but RE said that was not enough to explain why we aren't getting pregnant. So here we are - 1st cycle IUI. 

Here's my story:
Name: Hoping4Baby2
Age: Me 34 DH 34
Location: Florida, US
Reason for infertility: Unexplained 
Years TTC: 3 years 2 months (also 1st year we were NTNP)
Treatment to date: 
February 2011 - HSG, endo biopsy, u/s + other bloodwork
April 2011 - laproscopy/hysteroscopy - nothing found
Current cycle: July 2011 - "natural" IUI. Trigger shot 7/18, Progesterone supps 7/19-present. Progesterone bloodwork tomorrow morning (7/22), next bloodwork 7/29.


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls, can I join u all?

I am starting my iui cycle tomorrow, af came today.

A bit about me:
Me - 30 DH - 32
TTC since April '09
July '09 pregnant naturally - mc @ 4 weeks
Feb 2010 found out dh has low sperm count & motility (2.7 million 11% motility)
September 2010 - Laparoscopy showed 2 blocked tubes
November 2010 - IVF with ICSI - BFN
January 8th - Natural pregnancy - our little miracle
March 2nd - MMC - Lost our little miracle - d&c
June 2nd - HSG showed open tubes (slow spillage though)
June - SA - sperm count & motility - (16 million 25% motility)

So now we are here. With open tubes we have the chance to try iui. I have not been coping too well since losing our baby and I need a plan, something to look towards so we have decided to go for iui 3 times before moving on to ivf again. Starting tamoxifen tomorrow. 

Touch the sky u never know anything is possible. As long as that witch stays away. I hope youre not out and 30 isnt all that bad either :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> 31- whens your bday? i'm turning 30 next week :wacko:

Not until 8/20. But here is how I approached 30. I looked at it like I was looking pretty rough around the edges to be in my 20s but I looked pretty damn good for being in my 30s! :) lol


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Hi everyone - I hope i am not too late to join this thread, if so forgive/ignore my intrusion. :winkwink: This was my first IUI cycle after just over 3 years of trying for #2. I'm a bit overwhelmed. Now that I'm in the 2ww of my first cycle I'm obsessing over everything and was hoping to find others in the same boat who can relate.
> 
> My quick story - we've been unofficially trying since June 2008. It took 13 months to get DS #1. He's 4 (will be 5 in Nov.) Life passes more quickly with another little one in the mix, so when I realized how much time had gone by without any signs of ANYTHING, we finally went for help. Hopefully not too late. After hearing all about my "advanced maternal age" I had HSG, endo biopsy, u/s, b/w and then had a lapro and hysteroscopy in April (all clear - no problems) - so other than being 34, I'm unexplained. DH had a very slight morphology issue, but RE said that was not enough to explain why we aren't getting pregnant. So here we are - 1st cycle IUI.
> 
> Here's my story:
> Name: Hoping4Baby2
> Age: Me 34 DH 34
> Location: Florida, US
> Reason for infertility: Unexplained
> Years TTC: 3 years 2 months (also 1st year we were NTNP)
> Treatment to date:
> February 2011 - HSG, endo biopsy, u/s + other bloodwork
> April 2011 - laproscopy/hysteroscopy - nothing found
> Current cycle: July 2011 - "natural" IUI. Trigger shot 7/18, Progesterone supps 7/19-present. Progesterone bloodwork tomorrow morning (7/22), next bloodwork 7/29.

Never too late! :) Welcome to the group and congrats on your fist iui! If there are any questions we can answer, ask away :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

wishful think said:


> Hi girls, can I join u all?
> 
> I am starting my iui cycle tomorrow, af came today.
> 
> A bit about me:
> Me - 30 DH - 32
> TTC since April '09
> July '09 pregnant naturally - mc @ 4 weeks
> Feb 2010 found out dh has low sperm count & motility (2.7 million 11% motility)
> September 2010 - Laparoscopy showed 2 blocked tubes
> November 2010 - IVF with ICSI - BFN
> January 8th - Natural pregnancy - our little miracle
> March 2nd - MMC - Lost our little miracle - d&c
> June 2nd - HSG showed open tubes (slow spillage though)
> June - SA - sperm count & motility - (16 million 25% motility)
> 
> So now we are here. With open tubes we have the chance to try iui. I have not been coping too well since losing our baby and I need a plan, something to look towards so we have decided to go for iui 3 times before moving on to ivf again. Starting tamoxifen tomorrow.
> 
> Touch the sky u never know anything is possible. As long as that witch stays away. I hope youre not out and 30 isnt all that bad either :) xxxxxxxxx

Welcome! I posted a bit this morning of a song that was playing on the radio on my way to the FS this morning. Take a listen. Might be a page or two back. It may lift your spirits a bit. I haven't gone through a MC so I can't say that I understand but we are here for you in any way we can be. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> Wait, why are they only doing menopur for 3 days? I did it for 9 days..
> 
> I'm going to check out that link, thanks :) I've also had pain in my right ovary area.. so nervous that I will have a cyst. I've got my fx'd for ya pcosmom!

Ya I don't get why she is having me only inject 3 days and a small dose. 

The Bravelle I did for 4 days and 150iu's ... that month I only had 1 mature follicle. :growlmad:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Name: PCOSMOMTOONE aka..Super cool chick:haha:
Age: Me 32 DH 36
Location: AZ, USA
Reason for infertility: PCOS 
Years TTC: 2.5 years (my daughter took 6 years)
Treatment to date: 
1/11-Femara & Pregnyl with timed BD
2/11-Femara & Follistim & Ovidrel & IUI -- 5 week miscarriage
6/11-Femara & Bravelle & Ovidrel & IUI -- BFN
Next stage: 
IUI with Menopur 8/11 (if ultrasound looks ok next week).


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - feeling a bit better today which is nice! Still tender and sore in my stomach and slightly bloated but feeling a million times better than earlier in the week.

PCOS - just remember the Dr know the right level of drugs to give you - could be that menopur is much more potent than bravelle / follistim and why you're not injecting as much. REALLY praying you don't have a cyst!!!!

Kel - I haven't done 78 yet it is actually being "released" at Goodlife Clubs across Canada this week and because of the surgery I can't do it but one of my best friends is a pump instructor and she said that the lunge track is BEYOND brutal!!! So I can't exactly say I'm looking forward to it ;) Do you do RPM by Les Mills?? I can't wait to try the new release for it!!! They told me I could start spinning after a week but no running or high impact for 2 weeks!

*Name:* Springy
*Age:* Me 32 DH 34
*Location:* Toronto, Canada
*Reason for infertility: *Unexplained
*Years TTC:* 20 months - Nov 2009 4 months NTNP then charting, tracking etc. since March 2010
*Treatment to date:* 
Nov & Dec 2010 - Clomid 50mg BFN
Feb 2011 - Clomid 100 mg + timed intercourse BFN
March 2011 - Clomid 100 mg + IUI BFN
April 2011 - Clomid 150 mg + IUI BFN
July 2011 - laproscopy - tubes wide open, uterus looks great, small patch of endometriosis on left ovary removed
*Next Steps:* August 2011 natural cycle, September 2011 IUI + injectables
PRAYING that August is our month!!!!!


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies :flower: Unfortunately I am also out this month. BFN this morning on FRER at 13 dpiui. So, at least I get to stop the progesterone now and AF should make her appearance by early next week. I can't say that I am surprised by this in the least since I didn't really respond to the clomid this month. When I talk to the FS after AF comes, I am going to ask him about doing injectibles the next cycle. It seems like most women with PCOS go that route, so I'd rather do it now than wait another cycle. I think that he is going to tell me that they will try 100 mg of clomid this time and if that doesn't work then go to injectibles. My clinic is very conservative as they try keep the chances of multiples as low as possible. Since I got pregnant with just 1 mature follicle back in February, they are concerned about doing injectibles and having me overstimulate. They will stop the treatment cycle if I have more than 3 or 4 mature follies. This is all so frustrating!

Wishful think, so sorry for your losses :hugs: I had a miscarriage in March, and that month was the worst of my life. It took me a couple months to start to feel like myself again. I hope this cycle goes well for you!

*Name:* Michelle78
*Age:* Me 32, DH 34
*Location:* Maryland, USA (just outside of Washington DC)
*Reason for Infertility:* PCOS and elevated prolactin
*Years TTC:* About 2 years. Started NTNP in summer of 2009, started using OPKs and temping March 2010, started clomid July 2010, diagnosed with PCOS September 2010 and referred to FS, 1st round of treatment with FS December 2010.
*Treatment to Date:* 3 IUIs, all with 50 mg of clomid and ovidrel. Got pregnant with 2nd IUI in February 2011, but miscarried in March.
*Next Stage:* IUI #4 in August 2011, meds unknown.


----------



## caphybear

PCOSMomToOne said:


> caphybear said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Touch: Sorry to hear about the BFN....maybe you are on the way to making your dream come true. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Caphy: Any news? I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Springy: Let us know how your lap goes. Send lots of positive energy your way!
> 
> Dizzi: You have the right idea about a weekend getaway. I think once work wraps up for me at the end of this month, we are going to take a little vacation too. I think it will help de-stress and maybe increase our chances of a bean. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Update for me: I am CD6 and have been taking 5mg of Femara since CD3 and will stop on CD7. I will go for an ultrasound CD10 and then meet with our MD. Pending the scan results we will time the Ovidrel shot and the IUI. MD was thinking if I go like usual next IUI will be next week. Doesn't it seem like our lives revolve around all this fertility stuff...it gets tiresome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day. Babydust to us all!
> 
> :nope: Hcg decreased since Sunday. So.. biochemical pregnancy. Cycle over. Have to wait a month to get my TSH back down to normal. I'm thinking its a bottle of wine kind of night. ;)
> 
> I agree... it does seem like life revolves around all this fertility stuff. But it will pay off in the end. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry :( I know how horrible it feels to be so close. When I got my BFP back in March, I felt pregnant ... I was already pukey and so tired. The pregnancy hormones were crazy and I couldn't stop crying all the time. It's amazing what hormones can do! It was a bad month, but looking back I'm ok now. Something wasn't right that month and I'd much rather know that my baby is healthy and ready for the world :)Click to expand...

I completely agree with you! I just want a healthy baby. I thought from the beginning that something was wrong. It just didn't feel right this time. I was beginning to get a few of the symptoms, however they went away rather quickly and I had this horrible pain in my back. I just knew. I didn't even really get excited with the pos test because it was so faint. I've had 2 chemical pregnancies prior, and 1 miscarriage at 8 weeks... after seeing the babies heartbeat. Hopefully, the next one will stick and be a healthy baby.


----------



## caphybear

Springy said:


> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!

YAY! So excited for you Springy! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Glad to hear you're feeling better Springy!

My AF came full force this morning, fun. So, here we go again! I started an August IUI thread for all our BFNers.


----------



## caphybear

Sorry, I've been AWOL for a couple of days, as I haven't really been on the computer. 

*Name*: Cathy
*Age*: Me 34 DH 35
*Location*: Georgia, US
*Reason for infertility*: Low ovarian reserve
*Years TTC*: 2 years 8 months 
*Treatment to date*: 
Feb 2010 - Clomid 50mg; Mar&Apr 2010 - Clomid 100mg - BFN all cycles
mid June/July - IUI - Clomid 100mg CD 3-7, Bravelle 150iu CD 9, U/S & Ovidrel CD11, IUI CD13, ended chemical pregnancy
*Current cycle*: Trying again naturally, TSH too high and trying to get it under control. 
*Future*: IUI again after a one month break prob august/sept (if needed). Same protocol as above.


----------



## want2bmomma

31: There's still time for the follies. Great song, I felt so empowered. We will both be getting a U/S on saturday. 
Touch: Sorry about the BFN and AF....fingers crossed for next month.
Springy: How have you been feeling? Hopefully a little better from your lap.

Name: Want2bmomma
Age: Me 35 DP 41
Location:MN, US
Reason for infertility: Unexplained
Years TTC: 4 months 
Treatment to date: See below
Current cycle: Femara 5mg CD 3-7, Ovidrel, IUI # 3
Future: IUI and not sure about medication protocol, hopefully this time will work!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Here is me:

Name: Harvest2009
Age: Me 29 DH 34
Location: BC, Canada
Reason for infertility: Unexplained (all tests normal, clear HSG. DH great SA.
Years TTC: 22 Months
Treatment to date: 
3 cycles of clomid & IUI all BFN (25, 25, 50 mg clomid), natural LH surge all 3 months (no trigger), prometrium suppositories from 3 dpiui to test day
4th cycle of IUI: clomid (100mg) and 3 days of repronex (75 iu), trigger on CD 14, prometrium 3 dpiui to test day. Currently 11dpo, testing Sunday
Next stage: Dr recommends IVF. Paying out of pocket but drugs are 80% covered by insurance. Will start right away if BFN this cycle.

Springy: glad to hear you are feeling better!
PCOS: when I was on Repronex he only gave me enough for 2 days but at my scan the following day he gave me a 3rd vial. They might adjust your dose as you go? I know it is hard to trust the Dr sometimes but they want you to get pregnant just as much as you do :)

Hope everyone else is OK!


----------



## Harvest2009

dizzikel said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle & Harvest - have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you ladies!! We really need some good news around here. Harvest I really hope that you can avoid IVF.
> 
> Thanks Springy, I hope so too but part of me just really wants it to start because I know our chances will be so much higher with IVF. I guess we'll see on Sunday after I test, yikes talk about pressure!
> 
> Glad to hear your lap went so well! Hope you have a speedy recovery, Bet you are excited to start things up again in September!
> 
> I have a feeling that our BFPs are right around the corner ladies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am totally with you wanting to get on to IVF because of the higher % success rate but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for when you test this weekend. I really hope the IUI has worked for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dizzi! Hope things are going well for you, any word on when you start your IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun :hugs:
> 
> I am back playing the waiting game again. We have an appointment with our FS on the 8th Aug where he will refer us to another clinic for IVF (well this was the plan last time we saw him). I called the clinic the other day to see how long it would be before we saw someone there and they said 6-8 weeks, although as we are NHS funded for one cycle it is likely to be sooner. Apparently, once we are referred they have to complete treatment within 18 weeks so they will have to get a move on with it. We are off on holiday on Saturday so looking forward to having a break and then it will only be one week to wait before we see the FS! Whoop! :happydance:
> 
> FX for you! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks! Have a great holiday! Let us know how that appointment goes :)


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Harvest!

I will have my laptop so we be able to keep an eye on everyone 

xx


----------



## wishful think

31andTrying said:


> Welcome! I posted a bit this morning of a song that was playing on the radio on my way to the FS this morning. Take a listen. Might be a page or two back. It may lift your spirits a bit. I haven't gone through a MC so I can't say that I understand but we are here for you in any way we can be. :hugs:

Hi 31, I listened to your song stronger yesterday. I cried my eyes out. It's mad how some lyrics seem to just fit your life, isn't it?? Thank u for your :hugs:

Starting my injections tomorrow, another day closer to my forever baby, need to build on my positive thinking to send good vibes to my eggs :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

MrsMM24: Sorry to hear the news.....your positive energy is a blessing. We're here if you need to talk. Fingers crossed that next month will be the month for all of us!!!

31: How did your scan go?

How's everyone else doing?

I went in for my scan this morning (CD10). I have one follie at 19mm and a bunch of little ones. My lining is a 7 (not sure what they measure that with) but is good. I trigger tonight at 9p (actually my DP will trigger me, I can't give myself a shot). Then IUI #3 will be on Monday (CD12). So fingers crossed!!! MD wants me to start progesterone and baby aspirin 2dpIUI. 

Babydust to us all!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> MrsMM24: Sorry to hear the news.....your positive energy is a blessing. We're here if you need to talk. Fingers crossed that next month will be the month for all of us!!!
> 
> 31: How did your scan go?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> I went in for my scan this morning (CD10). I have one follie at 19mm and a bunch of little ones. My lining is a 7 (not sure what they measure that with) but is good. I trigger tonight at 9p (actually my DP will trigger me, I can't give myself a shot). Then IUI #3 will be on Monday (CD12). So fingers crossed!!! MD wants me to start progesterone and baby aspirin 2dpIUI.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!

Scan today went well. One at 18+, one at 17+ and a mini one at 11-12. :) I will be doing the trigger shot tonight around 9p and IUI Monday morning. I will also be having DH do the shot because there is NO WAY I am sticking myself with a needle. I am super excited. This will be the first IUI that we have done with a trigger 36 hours before the IUI. I have always went based on my own surge. Fingers crossed that this is it because this is our last attempt.

Want2be - we are on the EXACT same schedule :)


----------



## Springy

Timing sounds perfect ladies! My IUI are always about 28 hours after the trigger and mine have always been back to back so I wasn't as concerned with timing. From everything I have ever read the optimal time for IUI is 36 hours post so your timing sounds great!

Fingers crossed for you ladies!!


----------



## wishful think

hi girls, I did my first injection tonight. Any one else on injectibles?? I have to take 75iu of gonal F for about a week or so but it just didnt seem like very much. Is that the normal dose??? Maybe it's just because I was on 600 of puregon back when I did my ivf, but it really felt like nothing. Hope it does the trick!

31 and want2bmomma best of luck monday, its so exciting xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa7781

well i think my first iui is a bust stark white test's not even the fainest line my test went to negative 5dpiui.

had af like cramps yesterday ??? and i felt really sick.. and a stitch like feeling every now and again but ???? i dont i really think my first iui hasnt worked.... 

i will being doing another next cycle if this really is a bust..

i know it's still abit early but...... i dunno really suppose im just getting a little worked up over nothing...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!

Question for you Springy ... you said there was a spot of Endo on your ovary. Did you experience any discomfort or pain in that ovary at any time?? I'm wondering if this is my problem??


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24: Sorry to hear the news.....your positive energy is a blessing. We're here if you need to talk. Fingers crossed that next month will be the month for all of us!!!
> 
> 31: How did your scan go?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> I went in for my scan this morning (CD10). I have one follie at 19mm and a bunch of little ones. My lining is a 7 (not sure what they measure that with) but is good. I trigger tonight at 9p (actually my DP will trigger me, I can't give myself a shot). Then IUI #3 will be on Monday (CD12). So fingers crossed!!! MD wants me to start progesterone and baby aspirin 2dpIUI.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!
> 
> Scan today went well. One at 18+, one at 17+ and a mini one at 11-12. :) I will be doing the trigger shot tonight around 9p and IUI Monday morning. I will also be having DH do the shot because there is NO WAY I am sticking myself with a needle. I am super excited. This will be the first IUI that we have done with a trigger 36 hours before the IUI. I have always went based on my own surge. Fingers crossed that this is it because this is our last attempt.
> 
> Want2be - we are on the EXACT same schedule :)Click to expand...

Those are some good follie sizes! :thumbup: I can't believe we are on the same exact schedule. I take my Ovidrel tonight at 9p as well and then Monday at 8:30 am for the IUI. I am feeling better going into this IUI because of my follie size and you got two of them.....so fingers crossed!!!!

Babydust to us all!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Just an update for everyone on my lap results from yesterday. They repeated the dye test and my tubes are both wide open - better than when they did my first HSG and only one showed up as open so the tubes and uterus has been fully "flushed" again!! And he said that everything else looked great. They did find a small patch of endometriosis on my left ovary which they removed. We are "au natural" again in August and we can start again with assistance in September. I'll get the protocol to follow mid August when I have an appointment at the Fertility Clinic with him. He was VERY positive and optimistic that we would conceive in the next few months! I sure could use some positivity and good news!!!!
> 
> Question for you Springy ... you said there was a spot of Endo on your ovary. Did you experience any discomfort or pain in that ovary at any time?? I'm wondering if this is my problem??Click to expand...

Nope I have never really had any cramps or pains in that area even when AF comes. This is why before the surgery they were not actually anticipating that they would find anything as I didn't present with typical endometriosis symptoms. I have never been able to feel ovulation and it is so rare that I have menstrual cramps. I'm not sure if there is a correlation between PCOS and Endometriosis. Do you have heavy painful periods??


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!

Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

We had our IUI yesterday at 11:30AM! I had 9 mature follies, and DH's washed sperm came back at 23.6 millions little swimmers with 75% motility. Yay!
This is almost identical to my 2nd IUI I had 4 years ago, and it got me pregnant with twins.
:thumbup:
BabyDust to all of us! :dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...

I have everything crossed that you will get a BFP today! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24: Sorry to hear the news.....your positive energy is a blessing. We're here if you need to talk. Fingers crossed that next month will be the month for all of us!!!
> 
> 31: How did your scan go?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> I went in for my scan this morning (CD10). I have one follie at 19mm and a bunch of little ones. My lining is a 7 (not sure what they measure that with) but is good. I trigger tonight at 9p (actually my DP will trigger me, I can't give myself a shot). Then IUI #3 will be on Monday (CD12). So fingers crossed!!! MD wants me to start progesterone and baby aspirin 2dpIUI.
> 
> Babydust to us all!!!
> 
> Scan today went well. One at 18+, one at 17+ and a mini one at 11-12. :) I will be doing the trigger shot tonight around 9p and IUI Monday morning. I will also be having DH do the shot because there is NO WAY I am sticking myself with a needle. I am super excited. This will be the first IUI that we have done with a trigger 36 hours before the IUI. I have always went based on my own surge. Fingers crossed that this is it because this is our last attempt.
> 
> Want2be - we are on the EXACT same schedule :)Click to expand...

Fantastic numbers hun!! Hope the IUI goes well!! :hugs:

MrsMM: I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

My CD 1 was on Wednesday 13 July and i took the following meds,
CD 1-9 Estrofem 2mg (morn&eve)
CD 4-9 Clomid 50mg 
CD 3,4,5,6,8,10 Gonal-F injections

CD11 scan showed 3 good follicles aroung 15/16mm. Today CD13 scan showed 1 follicle @ 19.6mm, 1 follicle @ 19.4mm and 1 follicle @ 18,2mm.

Had the Ovidrel shot at 10:30am (GMT+2) this morning. IUI scheduled for 9:15am on 26 & 27 July!

In desperate need of babydust! :blush: 

This is my first try, and although i know the chances are slight of me taking on try #1, i just hope it would coz the costs of going through all this is very high and i have no idea how long we can go on with trying this way!

Babydust to you all
:dust:


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...

Well I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted :) Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Michelle78

Mrs. MM, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Your doctor is absolutely right, there is nothing that you did or didn't do that caused this to happen. Take care of yourself, and I hope that when you are ready to TTC again you get a nice sticky bean.


----------



## want2bmomma

Morning ladies! Well, I had IUI #3 this morning. MD said everything looked good (not sure how to take that really...lol). So on to another TWW...ugh. 31 how did yours go?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest - - - yeah!!! fingers crossed.... :) 

Today's IUI went ok. Very painful - I didn't have a chance to fill my bladder so the highway was a bit curved. Ouch! Bleeding quite a bit. 48 million olympic swimmers. :) Here's hoping to one finding the way and for the targets being ready. I feel good about this cycle. If it works - FANTASTIC! if not - time for a sanity break for a few months while we consider IVF.

Want2b - and......now we wait.... :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted :) Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! We will see what happens. I decided not to take the FRER this morning and wait for the Dr's call, I must be crazy!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest - you have me chewing off my fingernails...............


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - you have me chewing off my fingernails...............

I know right? how am I ever going to make it through the day? Good thing tonight is my trash TV night that is always a great distraction...I am embarassed to ask but is anyone else a fan of the bachelorette?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - you have me chewing off my fingernails...............

me too!!!!! I hope it's GREAT news!!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - - - yeah!!! fingers crossed.... :)
> 
> Today's IUI went ok. Very painful - I didn't have a chance to fill my bladder so the highway was a bit curved. Ouch! Bleeding quite a bit. 48 million olympic swimmers. :) Here's hoping to one finding the way and for the targets being ready. I feel good about this cycle. If it works - FANTASTIC! if not - time for a sanity break for a few months while we consider IVF.
> 
> Want2b - and......now we wait.... :)


I'm sorry your IUI was painful! Mine was too - in reading your note, does your RE recommend a full bladder? Maybe that would have helped me. I was sweating sooo much by the end, the paper was stuck to my back! They wound up having to use whatever that pincher thing is to hold my cervix in place. Yowzers. In my head I just kept replaying the Goonies reference "Pinchers of Peril!"


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted :) Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We will see what happens. I decided not to take the FRER this morning and wait for the Dr's call, I must be crazy!Click to expand...

You're not crazy .... I did that one month as well :) I didn't want to "see" it I thought it would be easier to "hear" it from them!!!

And I have to admit that I am a fan of the bachelor / bachelorette ;) I get together almost every Monday with my girlfriends to watch it and make fun of the people on it! Overnight dates tonight!!!!!!!

Sad but I read Reality Steve so I already know who goes home tonight and who she picks in the end! Who is your favorite????


----------



## Springy

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - - - yeah!!! fingers crossed.... :)
> 
> Today's IUI went ok. Very painful - I didn't have a chance to fill my bladder so the highway was a bit curved. Ouch! Bleeding quite a bit. 48 million olympic swimmers. :) Here's hoping to one finding the way and for the targets being ready. I feel good about this cycle. If it works - FANTASTIC! if not - time for a sanity break for a few months while we consider IVF.
> 
> Want2b - and......now we wait.... :)
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your IUI was painful! Mine was too - in reading your note, does your RE recommend a full bladder? Maybe that would have helped me. I was sweating sooo much by the end, the paper was stuck to my back! They wound up having to use whatever that pincher thing is to hold my cervix in place. Yowzers. In my head I just kept replaying the Goonies reference "Pinchers of Peril!"Click to expand...

Hoping - that sweating happens to me EVERY time I have an IUI or any type of gyno procedure done!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Springy said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted :) Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We will see what happens. I decided not to take the FRER this morning and wait for the Dr's call, I must be crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> You're not crazy .... I did that one month as well :) I didn't want to "see" it I thought it would be easier to "hear" it from them!!!
> 
> And I have to admit that I am a fan of the bachelor / bachelorette ;) I get together almost every Monday with my girlfriends to watch it and make fun of the people on it! Overnight dates tonight!!!!!!!
> 
> Sad but I read Reality Steve so I already know who goes home tonight and who she picks in the end! Who is your favorite????Click to expand...

HAHA so funny! I love that show. Every Monday I watch it with my girlfriend and my hubby! he loves that show so much which is pretty halarious! We read reality steve too, so glad the guy who wins wins b/c he is my favorite! Should be some good drama tonight judging from what steve says. It makes mondays so much better! Enjoy the show!

Find out if your AF is here yet or is it just spotting?


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on monday 31 and want2be, FX for you!
> Well today I am 13 dpiui and took a test, it was just an IC but I could swear I saw the faintest, faintest line. I am sure my eyes were playing tricks on me though because my hubby said he could not see anything, he even got out the headlamp, lol.
> Tomorrow is my blood test and am pretty sure it will be the same old story, BFN and then it will be onto IVF for us, scary! At this point I have no idea what to think, I will be crushed with a BFN but excited about the higher odds with IVF, blah!
> 
> Do you have FRER or a Clear Blue Digital you could try tomorrow morning?? I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Springy, I do have a FRER, not too sure what I am saving it for. Might try it in the am. Not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted :) Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We will see what happens. I decided not to take the FRER this morning and wait for the Dr's call, I must be crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> You're not crazy .... I did that one month as well :) I didn't want to "see" it I thought it would be easier to "hear" it from them!!!
> 
> And I have to admit that I am a fan of the bachelor / bachelorette ;) I get together almost every Monday with my girlfriends to watch it and make fun of the people on it! Overnight dates tonight!!!!!!!
> 
> Sad but I read Reality Steve so I already know who goes home tonight and who she picks in the end! Who is your favorite????Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA so funny! I love that show. Every Monday I watch it with my girlfriend and my hubby! he loves that show so much which is pretty halarious! We read reality steve too, so glad the guy who wins wins b/c he is my favorite! Should be some good drama tonight judging from what steve says. It makes mondays so much better! Enjoy the show!
> 
> Find out if your AF is here yet or is it just spotting?Click to expand...

Ya I am happy with who she picks too however, the other one who makes it to top 2 has really grown on me in the past few weeks! Tonight there should be some great drama to watch - its sad but Bachelorette is what gets me through my Monday's ;)

I am on a telecon for work right now - clearly not paying that close attention - but as soon as I'm off I'm calling the clinic as its definitely more than spotting but its not full on AF .... so I'm confused and starting to panic that this isn't normal. AF isn't due till Sunday coming up.


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Morning ladies! Well, I had IUI #3 this morning. MD said everything looked good (not sure how to take that really...lol). So on to another TWW...ugh. 31 how did yours go?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

want2b - glad to hear the IUI went well. Fingers crossed for you and try to relax and not stress during the TWW! I know easier said than done ;)


----------



## Springy

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

MrsMM24 I am SO sorry for your loss. It is hard enough that we struggle to conceive but then to loose a baby just makes it even more heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you. I think you have a great positive outlook and just KNOW that this was NOT because of something you did. Sometimes things are out of our control and as horrible and cruel as things may seem I firmly believe that everything happens for a reason. Hang in there, stay positive and know that you will be blessed with a bundle of joy!


----------



## want2bmomma

Springy said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Well, I had IUI #3 this morning. MD said everything looked good (not sure how to take that really...lol). So on to another TWW...ugh. 31 how did yours go?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> want2b - glad to hear the IUI went well. Fingers crossed for you and try to relax and not stress during the TWW! I know easier said than done ;)Click to expand...

Thanks Springy! How have you been feeling?


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> Harvest - - - yeah!!! fingers crossed.... :)
> 
> Today's IUI went ok. Very painful - I didn't have a chance to fill my bladder so the highway was a bit curved. Ouch! Bleeding quite a bit. 48 million olympic swimmers. :) Here's hoping to one finding the way and for the targets being ready. I feel good about this cycle. If it works - FANTASTIC! if not - time for a sanity break for a few months while we consider IVF.
> 
> Want2b - and......now we wait.... :)

Sorry your IUI was painful. My MD told me to come with a full bladder because my cervix tilts up and back. I couldn't feel the IUI at all because the speculum was so uncomfortable, I think it was pressing against my bladder.
Fingers crossed for us!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you so much Ladies, WANT2, DIZZIKEL, MICHELLE, and SPRINGY. It has been such a difficult reality, however, I think that the knowledge that everything happens for a reason, that Baby D will be looking down as a guardian angel on the next bundle, and all the inspiring stories I have read on BnB makes it easier to focus on the future. We were given great news in that we can start again immediately upon ovulation and so we will.

Having a focus like TTC allows us to move forward, ever so carefully, but forward nonetheless. Not looking forward to the "donation" but, the end result will make things all better.

Good Luck to you all this month! I CANNOT wait to see some :bfp:s in here to keep me smiling. :dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

The bladder thing usually does the trick. When it is full it will push the cervix down and straighten it out. I just didn't have a chance to drink anything because they were ready early. 

MrsMM24 - So sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - you have me chewing off my fingernails...............
> 
> I know right? how am I ever going to make it through the day? Good thing tonight is my trash TV night that is always a great distraction...I am embarassed to ask but is anyone else a fan of the bachelorette?Click to expand...

Through the day.....what do you mean? Are you telling me we have to wait until tomorrow to find out? :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Michelle78

LOL Springy and Harvest! OK, I will admit that the bachelorette is a guilty pleasure for me too! I also have read reality steve, and I am a big fan of the guy Ashley picks. Although, Roberto from last year is by far my all time favorite guy from a bachelorette season. DH has to work late tonight, so I will definitely be in front of my TV tonight with a glass of wine.

Harvest, do you have to wait until tomorrow to get a call from your doctor?! If so, that is torture!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello Ladies~
> 
> We had our IUI yesterday at 11:30AM! I had 9 mature follies, and DH's washed sperm came back at 23.6 millions little swimmers with 75% motility. Yay!
> This is almost identical to my 2nd IUI I had 4 years ago, and it got me pregnant with twins.
> :thumbup:
> BabyDust to all of us! :dust:

Sounding good so far! FX for you!


----------



## Harvest2009

Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!

Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!

Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)

So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!
> 
> Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!
> 
> Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)
> 
> So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!

I keep forgetting you're 3 hours behind me and its only 1:07 your time! Our calls always come in between 2 and 3:30 in the afternoon. KEEPING all my FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED!!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Harvest2009 said:


> Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!
> 
> Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!
> 
> Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)
> 
> So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!



FX for you Harvest! :dust:


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest2009 said:


> Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!
> 
> Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!
> 
> Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)
> 
> So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!

Sending lots of positive energy your way!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!


----------



## Springy

Oh Harvest I'm so sorry. Words can't express what you are feeling right now. I truly believe that there is a plan for all of us and that IVF will be your answer and allow you to get the BFP that you and your husband so deserve!!

Sending you a massive virtual hug and positive energy. I will be thinking of you and will look forward to seeing you around on here and hearing your IVF stories as there is a part of me that believes I too am destined for IVF. 

Enjoy a nice glass, or two, of wine tonight and watch the mindless tv and most dramatic rose ceremony ever, all coming up tonight on the bachelorette!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Harvest2009 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest - you have me chewing off my fingernails...............
> 
> I know right? how am I ever going to make it through the day? Good thing tonight is my trash TV night that is always a great distraction...I am embarassed to ask but is anyone else a fan of the bachelorette?Click to expand...

oooh, ooooh, MEEEEEEEEE! 

Love that show. Not because it's high quality programming. I just love laughing at all the dumb stuff they say and do. Like falling in love with someone after spending 20 minutes with them.... :dohh: The cattiness is also so entertaining!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sorry, I responded to the Bachelorette thing before reading to the end. 

Poop!! Sorry about your test result. :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!

Sorry about the BFN. Maybe some good wine and a little break from all the meds and stress will make your IVF a breeze. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!


Grrrrr :growlmad: THAT SUCKS! 

Wine is ALWAYS a good thing ... ALWAYS!:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!

So sorry about the BFN! :hugs::hugs:

I totally understand your mixed feelings - It took me a good week to get my head around having to have IVF but I now feel much more positive and ready for it! I know it doesn't help the hard blow of failed IUI but our chances of getting a BFP is much higher. We'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha25

Harvest2009 said:


> Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!
> 
> Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!
> 
> Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)
> 
> So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!

thanks for the well wishes! The first IUI this morning went well... 3 straws of sperm (4 million with 100% motility) Going back tomorrow morning for the other 3 straws.

Laughed by myself when lying there... thinking about Jennifer Lopez in 'The Back-up Plan' where she walks funny with legs crossed from the Dr's rooms, and then wants to hug him coz "We just made a baby together". :haha:

Best wishes to everyone! :dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!

NOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Dang it! That just stinks. The good news is that you are moving on to something that has MUCH better odds. Within 3 months you could be pregnant. I'm so sorry it didn't work. IUIs suck! They get your hopes up and then shoot you right down. The path to IVF will be scary but know that your odds are much better. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

You girls got me to watch the bachelorette last night. Dramatic! The most entertaining part was listening to my husband's comments. he is not a fan of reality TV and that is all I watch. He would rather watch the news....old man...


----------



## want2bmomma

Sasha25 said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Want to wish Sasha GL with the IUI this week!
> 
> Happy to hear the IUI ia done for you 31 and want2be, sorry to hear it was painful! Like all this is not bad enough, pain on top of it all! I barely even feel the catheter going in, never though it might be painful, ouch!
> 
> Mrs MM-so sorry to hear your news, just think, at least you know your body is capable of getting pregnant! that is half of the battle! All the best for the next step in your journey :)
> 
> So I just meant get through the day as in work day, my clinic will call me late this afternoon or this evening with my results, can't wait...not getting excited though!
> 
> thanks for the well wishes! The first IUI this morning went well... 3 straws of sperm (4 million with 100% motility) Going back tomorrow morning for the other 3 straws.
> 
> Laughed by myself when lying there... thinking about Jennifer Lopez in 'The Back-up Plan' where she walks funny with legs crossed from the Dr's rooms, and then wants to hug him coz "We just made a baby together". :haha:
> 
> Best wishes to everyone! :dust:Click to expand...

Glad your IUI went well. That is a cute movie.


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies, feeling much more optimistic today. Really enjoyed my wine last night and the LEAST dramatic rose ceremony ever! Meeting with the FS on Friday so hope to get some more deets on the next move. Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks ladies, feeling much more optimistic today. Really enjoyed my wine last night and the LEAST dramatic rose ceremony ever! Meeting with the FS on Friday so hope to get some more deets on the next move. Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Glad you are feeling better today hun :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies....hope everyone is doing well. I have a question. Is it possible for a woman to not ovulate after the Ovidrel injection? I took mine Saturday night and had IUI Monday morning and today I have been having some sharp cramps that come and go on my left side (the side where I had a big follie)? I swear it feels like the pain I normally get when I ovulate in the middle of the night and I still have had CM that looks spinny. Any thoughts about this? Thanks so much.


----------



## Sasha25

Had the second IUI for this cycle this morning... 9million :spermy: with 100% motility.

Thanks for the well wishes. :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies....hope everyone is doing well. I have a question. Is it possible for a woman to not ovulate after the Ovidrel injection? I took mine Saturday night and had IUI Monday morning and today I have been having some sharp cramps that come and go on my left side (the side where I had a big follie)? I swear it feels like the pain I normally get when I ovulate in the middle of the night and I still have had CM that looks spinny. Any thoughts about this? Thanks so much.

Funny you ask this. Yesterday morning I had CM and pains on my left side which is where all my follicles were. It lasted a matter of probably 10 minutes and was a wierd cramping sensation. It was approx 60 hours post-trigger. Hubby and I BD last night to be sure and sure enough, my temp went up today so I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday vs Monday when I had the IUI.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Sasha25 said:


> Had the second IUI for this cycle this morning... 9million :spermy: with 100% motility.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. :flower:

Congrats and good luck!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....hope everyone is doing well. I have a question. Is it possible for a woman to not ovulate after the Ovidrel injection? I took mine Saturday night and had IUI Monday morning and today I have been having some sharp cramps that come and go on my left side (the side where I had a big follie)? I swear it feels like the pain I normally get when I ovulate in the middle of the night and I still have had CM that looks spinny. Any thoughts about this? Thanks so much.
> 
> Funny you ask this. Yesterday morning I had CM and pains on my left side which is where all my follicles were. It lasted a matter of probably 10 minutes and was a wierd cramping sensation. It was approx 60 hours post-trigger. Hubby and I BD last night to be sure and sure enough, my temp went up today so I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday vs Monday when I had the IUI.Click to expand...

That's weird you had it too. I started researching and read that post-ovulation that you can have pains due to the follie shrinking. Don't know how reliable the source was. You would think with all of our technology there would be a way to tell exactly when we ovulate.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Springy

Just remember ladies you can experience cramping and pains even after ovulation especially once you have had an IUI done. I had lots of pains after my second IUI and I asked the Dr and she said that this is TOTALLY normal. Don't doubt the timing of your IUI. Remember PUPO!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

GOOD LUCK, FXD, :dust: SASHA!


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Sasha25 said:
> 
> 
> Had the second IUI for this cycle this morning... 9million :spermy: with 100% motility.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. :flower:
> 
> Congrats and good luck!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck Sasha :thumbup:


----------



## want2bmomma

Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!

Springy: How have you been feeling?


----------



## SLD

Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!

IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SLD said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile

Which vitamins is he taking??


----------



## SLD

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SLD said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile
> 
> Which vitamins is he taking??Click to expand...

I have him taking a ton--zinc twice a day, GNC fertility blend (3 a day), GNC multivitamin, vitamin C--all in pretty high doses about 2 times a day. The first RE told us we should go to IVF because his counts were so low and there was nothing we could do--guess he was wrong!! His count has improved every month starting in March.


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?

I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SLD said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile
> 
> Which vitamins is he taking??Click to expand...
> 
> I have him taking a ton--zinc twice a day, GNC fertility blend (3 a day), GNC multivitamin, vitamin C--all in pretty high doses about 2 times a day. The first RE told us we should go to IVF because his counts were so low and there was nothing we could do--guess he was wrong!! His count has improved every month starting in March.Click to expand...

That is WONDERFUL!!! :happydance: Gives me hope. Back in April I started my husband on fertility blend 3 times daily plus he is taking his other regular vitamins. I am HOPING to see a difference in his count this month. Everything is crossed!!!


----------



## SLD

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile
> 
> Which vitamins is he taking??Click to expand...
> 
> I have him taking a ton--zinc twice a day, GNC fertility blend (3 a day), GNC multivitamin, vitamin C--all in pretty high doses about 2 times a day. The first RE told us we should go to IVF because his counts were so low and there was nothing we could do--guess he was wrong!! His count has improved every month starting in March.Click to expand...
> 
> That is WONDERFUL!!! :happydance: Gives me hope. Back in April I started my husband on fertility blend 3 times daily plus he is taking his other regular vitamins. I am HOPING to see a difference in his count this month. Everything is crossed!!!Click to expand...

Yes--have him keep up with the vitamins and don't listen if the RE says it can't/won't go up!!!! My DH's count went up dramatically!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you, too!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

Springy said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.Click to expand...

Sorry about the reactions....I get like that with the adhesive in band-aids as well. Fingers crossed for you this month....maybe without the stress that goes with the IUIs this will be your month!!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

want2bmomma said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reactions....I get like that with the adhesive in band-aids as well. Fingers crossed for you this month....maybe without the stress that goes with the IUIs this will be your month!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hoping between the stress of no trips to the clinic every few days for BW, U/S etc and the fact that the lap cleared up endo on one of my ovaries and the HSG again to flush me out is all we needed!!!

How are you feeling???


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SLD said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile

Welcome to the group!!! I had my 5th and final IUI on Monday. Here's to the TWW :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> SLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile
> 
> Which vitamins is he taking??Click to expand...
> 
> I have him taking a ton--zinc twice a day, GNC fertility blend (3 a day), GNC multivitamin, vitamin C--all in pretty high doses about 2 times a day. The first RE told us we should go to IVF because his counts were so low and there was nothing we could do--guess he was wrong!! His count has improved every month starting in March.Click to expand...
> 
> That is WONDERFUL!!! :happydance: Gives me hope. Back in April I started my husband on fertility blend 3 times daily plus he is taking his other regular vitamins. I am HOPING to see a difference in his count this month. Everything is crossed!!!Click to expand...

My husband was taking Vitamin A, L-Arginine and L-Carnitine and his count went from 36 million to 92 million over a 3 month period. The do work.


----------



## want2bmomma

Springy said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reactions....I get like that with the adhesive in band-aids as well. Fingers crossed for you this month....maybe without the stress that goes with the IUIs this will be your month!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping between the stress of no trips to the clinic every few days for BW, U/S etc and the fact that the lap cleared up endo on one of my ovaries and the HSG again to flush me out is all we needed!!!
> 
> How are you feeling???Click to expand...

It sounds like you have all the ingredients for success! I am feeling good, that cramping seemed to stop yesterday (I have never had post-ovulation cramping before, but then again I have never had a follie that big). It did make me doubt the timing of the IUI but am feeling better about it (especially after your comment). No other symptoms to report. Just trying to finish up my last project at work and then we are going to take a much needed vacation next week.:happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reactions....I get like that with the adhesive in band-aids as well. Fingers crossed for you this month....maybe without the stress that goes with the IUIs this will be your month!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping between the stress of no trips to the clinic every few days for BW, U/S etc and the fact that the lap cleared up endo on one of my ovaries and the HSG again to flush me out is all we needed!!!
> 
> How are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you have all the ingredients for success! I am feeling good, that cramping seemed to stop yesterday (I have never had post-ovulation cramping before, but then again I have never had a follie that big). It did make me doubt the timing of the IUI but am feeling better about it (especially after your comment). No other symptoms to report. Just trying to finish up my last project at work and then we are going to take a much needed vacation next week.:happydance:Click to expand...

Because I am an information junkie - I spent way too much time checking into the timing thing. I did continue to take my temp and after entering today's on Fertility Friend, it did detect ovulation on Monday, the day of my IUI so it looks to be correct. It did go up a bit the next day but had a dramatic increase the following day. Either way - it says I ovulated the day of the IUI so no more worrying about it. You or me! Now we just wait.... :) I feel good about it. Better than previous IUIs. I know we did all we can do so have to just trust that it will work out how it should.


----------



## SLD

31andTrying said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLD said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to this forum but just had my 5th IUI last friday. The great thing is, DH sperm count went from 500,000 washed for our first IUI to 50 million for our most recent one!!! The vitamins really do work!
> 
> IUI#1-Clomid 100mg days 5-9 November 2010-BFN Washed SA=500,000motile
> IUI#2- Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA-900,000motile
> IUI#3-Natural/no meds December 2010-BFN Washed SA 1.2 million motile
> IUI#4-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- BFN Washed SA 14 million motile
> IUI#5-Clomid 100mg days 3-7- ? SA 50 million motile
> 
> Which vitamins is he taking??Click to expand...
> 
> I have him taking a ton--zinc twice a day, GNC fertility blend (3 a day), GNC multivitamin, vitamin C--all in pretty high doses about 2 times a day. The first RE told us we should go to IVF because his counts were so low and there was nothing we could do--guess he was wrong!! His count has improved every month starting in March.Click to expand...
> 
> That is WONDERFUL!!! :happydance: Gives me hope. Back in April I started my husband on fertility blend 3 times daily plus he is taking his other regular vitamins. I am HOPING to see a difference in his count this month. Everything is crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My husband was taking Vitamin A, L-Arginine and L-Carnitine and his count went from 36 million to 92 million over a 3 month period. The do work.Click to expand...

That's great!! I think the Vitamin A, L-Arginine and L-Carnitine are all in the fertility blend my DH takes...his lowest pre-wash count was 6 million and his highest pre-washed count was this month at 102 million 77% motility (50 mill.after the wash)....I am amazed at how well they work!!


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Sasha: good luck....it seems with two IUIs your chances are even better!!!
> 
> Springy: How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling good! I have had a bit of a reaction to the incision in my belly button. It is red and doesn't look as good as the one in my pubic area. And to top it off I have been using bandaids and have had a reaction to that and now have hives and an itchy rash all over my stomach in my belly button area. BUT in better news AF is here in full force which means a new cycle and FINALLY back to TTC!!!!! On our own this month and MAYBE just MAYBE we can do this without an IUI and injectables. But if not then we'll be back at that in September.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the reactions....I get like that with the adhesive in band-aids as well. Fingers crossed for you this month....maybe without the stress that goes with the IUIs this will be your month!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping between the stress of no trips to the clinic every few days for BW, U/S etc and the fact that the lap cleared up endo on one of my ovaries and the HSG again to flush me out is all we needed!!!
> 
> How are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you have all the ingredients for success! I am feeling good, that cramping seemed to stop yesterday (I have never had post-ovulation cramping before, but then again I have never had a follie that big). It did make me doubt the timing of the IUI but am feeling better about it (especially after your comment). No other symptoms to report. Just trying to finish up my last project at work and then we are going to take a much needed vacation next week.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am an information junkie - I spent way too much time checking into the timing thing. I did continue to take my temp and after entering today's on Fertility Friend, it did detect ovulation on Monday, the day of my IUI so it looks to be correct. It did go up a bit the next day but had a dramatic increase the following day. Either way - it says I ovulated the day of the IUI so no more worrying about it. You or me! Now we just wait.... :) I feel good about it. Better than previous IUIs. I know we did all we can do so have to just trust that it will work out how it should.Click to expand...

That made me feel better too. I wish I kept track of my temp but I don't. That is so weird how those cramps were. Have you been having any cramping still?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Want2b - I have had wierd cramping on my right side for a couple of weeks. No follicles there this month so Dr wasn't sure what it could be. That is still there on and off but the cramping on the left has subsided. It was really only for about 10-30 minutes. It was wierd though - felt like a weird cramp I hadn't felt before.


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> Want2b - I have had wierd cramping on my right side for a couple of weeks. No follicles there this month so Dr wasn't sure what it could be. That is still there on and off but the cramping on the left has subsided. It was really only for about 10-30 minutes. It was wierd though - felt like a weird cramp I hadn't felt before.

The day of the IUI I didn't have any cramping. The next day I had cramping start that felt like the whole lower area, but then it seemed that it was like a stabbing cramp on the left side and a nagging crampy feeling on the right. It was pretty constant 1dpiui. 2dpiui it was more infrequent but still from time to time and then subsided by that afternoon. I also read as the egg moves down the fallopian tube cramping can occur. So I keep thinking maybe since I had a big follie and hopefully a nice mature egg that is what caused the cramping....that's my wishful thinking.


----------



## dizzikel

*Bump* 

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Kel xx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi ladies, my beta test on Friday was negative, so I'm just waiting for AF to show now so I can begin my next cycle. :cry: This was my first IUI and first time on progesterone. I had thought I had all kinds of symptoms of being pregnant - I guess it was just the progesterone though. I spent the last couple of days having a mini pity party, but I'm feeling better now. 

I feel like I know more of what to expect this next time around, so here's hoping that will help. 

Wishing everyone in the 2ww GL!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I'm still in the 2WW period!

Today I'm 8 days past the IUI :)


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies. How's everyone doing?

Hoping: Sorry about the BFN....fingers crossed for you next month.

I have had some cramping every now and again but I try to dismiss it has gas or something (LOL) so I don't get my hopes up and then be disappointed. I yesterday morning at 5am because I was hungry....that I thought was weird. Other than that really nothing to report. Fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## want2bmomma

So somehow pieces of what I typed didn't show up in the last post, so let me decipher it......LOL

I woke up yesterday morning at 5am because I was hungry....


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hoping - so sorry about the BFN :( I know how disappointing the first BFN w/IUI is. Know that you will feel better as you start your medication for your next cycle. 


So far so good here. ALso trying not to read into things. Have had some cramping but that is about it.


----------



## dizzikel

Hoping: Sorry about the BFN hun..FX for next month!
Fallen / Want2be: FX it is two BFPs for you both!
31: I will keep an eye on the boards for your BFP! :D

AFM: I'm just waiting for my appointment - only one week to go before we HOPEFULLY get our referral! Trying an au natural cycle this month!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!


Awwww Harvest! I'm so sorry! You're such a sweetie on here and whenever I read your posts, you are so kind & genuine! I was so hoping this was your month this month!! :hugs:

I think your outlook on things is a positive one! You get a break from all the craziness of injections, scans, bloodwork, etc. And you have some time to enjoy the rest of the summer with a glass or two of chardonnay ;)

And it's perfectly normal to feel bittersweet about the whole thing.

Best of Luck to you! I know IVF will be successful for you! Stay in touch :flower:


----------



## want2bmomma

Morning ladies! How's everyone feeling?

I am feeling fine....no symptoms to report today.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Still have a faint line on the HPT. I have been doing one every couple of days to see when the trigger is gone. I swear today's is a bit darker than yesterday but probably wishful thinking :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Still have a faint line on the HPT. I have been doing one every couple of days to see when the trigger is gone. I swear today's is a bit darker than yesterday but probably wishful thinking :)

OOOoooo post a picture of your HPT progression!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Photos. Not done daily but the bottom two were from yesterday and today. A girl can dream. I think I would scream so loud that people three blocks away could hear if I actually got a real BFP. Then I would cry :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC04710.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9









DSC04713.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thank you all for your sweet words - they mean a great deal. I guess I had my hopes up even higher than I thought! I was really pretty down this weekend, but today AF came, I scheduled the start of my appointments for this month and so I'm looking forward with optimism again. Keeping the faith 

31 - FX big time for you! How exciting!!!! I'm bouncing in my seat here! 

:happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> Photos. Not done daily but the bottom two were from yesterday and today. A girl can dream. I think I would scream so loud that people three blocks away could hear if I actually got a real BFP. Then I would cry :)

Wooooow! Those look SUPER DUPER promising!!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::thumbup:


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Photos. Not done daily but the bottom two were from yesterday and today. A girl can dream. I think I would scream so loud that people three blocks away could hear if I actually got a real BFP. Then I would cry :)

How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am guessing they will continue to fade but we shall see................. :)


----------



## want2bmomma

They might continue to fade and then BOOM go super dark again. My MD told me I could POAS on Sunday although I am going in on Monday for a blood test. She said that the trigger should be out of my system by that Sunday and it would be all me if it was positive. So fingers (and toes) crossed for us that we get a BFP!!!

I feel like I have more pressure in my abdomen (this could totally be self-induced from my wishful thinking), but I did have some random cramping, not sure if that is a side effect of the prometrium or not. Isn't it amazing how perceptive we are during the TWW? Both a blessing and a curse! :wacko:

Babydust to us all!


----------



## Rona

Just an update, failed my 1st IUI July 2011...sob sob! Already set an appointment for 2nd IUI this August.

31andtrying....I am excited for you! Good luck to others who are still waiting.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Rona said:


> Just an update, failed my 1st IUI July 2011...sob sob! Already set an appointment for 2nd IUI this August.
> 
> 31andtrying....I am excited for you! Good luck to others who are still waiting.

Awwww Rona! I am so so sorry!!!! :hugs:

Stay positive and "rev up" for your next round! Many blessings your way~~~


----------



## HuskyMomWI

today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)

:thumbup:That's a good sign!!!!!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)

I've got a good feeling for you! :happydance:


----------



## want2bmomma

So how's everyone doing?

No new symptoms.....still some cramping (had that last night) and at times I get real hungry (but that is also common for me the week before AF).


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Photos. Not done daily but the bottom two were from yesterday and today. A girl can dream. I think I would scream so loud that people three blocks away could hear if I actually got a real BFP. Then I would cry :)

Um...exciting much! OMG it is looking so good! Everything is crossed for you 31!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Fallen Ambers said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> 
> Awwww Harvest! I'm so sorry! You're such a sweetie on here and whenever I read your posts, you are so kind & genuine! I was so hoping this was your month this month!! :hugs:
> 
> I think your outlook on things is a positive one! You get a break from all the craziness of injections, scans, bloodwork, etc. And you have some time to enjoy the rest of the summer with a glass or two of chardonnay ;)
> 
> And it's perfectly normal to feel bittersweet about the whole thing.
> 
> Best of Luck to you! I know IVF will be successful for you! Stay in touch :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Fallen so nice of you :hugs: turns out my dr won't be away after all and I started my bcp last saturday for IVF! I find out more about the drugs and my schedule on the 17th, just trying to remain calm until then! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)

sounds promising!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for all you fab support! Blood test was a BFN, again, so onto IVF for us. And to add to the bad news my Dr will be away in August so we can't start until the end of August :( BOO! It is sorf of a hard blow, I am definately drowning my sorrows in wine tonight and maybe even for the next month. Part of me is happy though to be moving onto IVF which will work (I hope) and sort of happy to have a month off of clomid, injections, progesterone, scans, etc. But totally gutted too! talk about bitter sweet. I'll still be around to cheer for all of you wonderful ladies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> 
> Awwww Harvest! I'm so sorry! You're such a sweetie on here and whenever I read your posts, you are so kind & genuine! I was so hoping this was your month this month!! :hugs:
> 
> I think your outlook on things is a positive one! You get a break from all the craziness of injections, scans, bloodwork, etc. And you have some time to enjoy the rest of the summer with a glass or two of chardonnay ;)
> 
> And it's perfectly normal to feel bittersweet about the whole thing.
> 
> Best of Luck to you! I know IVF will be successful for you! Stay in touch :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fallen so nice of you :hugs: turns out my dr won't be away after all and I started my bcp last saturday for IVF! I find out more about the drugs and my schedule on the 17th, just trying to remain calm until then! Hope you are doing well!Click to expand...

That is great news that they are getting you started right away! :) :) :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)
> 
> sounds promising!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

My guess is it is still the trigger that is fading but still hopeful. I am only 10 days post trigger today.


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)
> 
> sounds promising!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is it is still the trigger that is fading but still hopeful. I am only 10 days post trigger today.Click to expand...

I have everything crossed that you are our first BFP from IUI hunny! :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well! 

After doing some reading / research, I have booked a consultation and 1st session of acupuncture for tomorrow! Eek! I am quite nervous about it and am feeling very stressed at the moment so I am hoping it might help me to relax a little. Will let you know how I get on!

Kel x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> today's test looks like yesterday's.......... :)

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Can't wait to see em'


----------



## want2bmomma

Harvest: That is great news!!!!!

Dizzi: I don't know anything about acupuncture, but have some close friends that swear by it to relax them and center their energy. You definitely are brave....I fear needles too much!

So today I am feeling so impatient it is not even funny. I can barely work because I keep googling everything under the sun related to pregnancy....UGH. I can't say I have ever felt this impatient during a TWW. I'm needing some ideas to help me chill out on the obsessiveness. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> After doing some reading / research, I have booked a consultation and 1st session of acupuncture for tomorrow! Eek! I am quite nervous about it and am feeling very stressed at the moment so I am hoping it might help me to relax a little. Will let you know how I get on!
> 
> Kel x


I am also starting acupuncture this cycle - first appointment is on the 10th. I was doing acupuncture when I got PG with my son - it was really wonderful. I too was super stressed and I just had a peaceful feeling afterwards. Hard to explain, but it was a big benefit for me. I tried it again this time with the same person as last time, but didn't work. This time I'm meeting with a real acu guru of sorts... so I'm optimistic. The last one just sort of stuck the needles where they go for fertility issues. I'm thankful it worked for me, but I think this time having the full body consultation and seeing yourself as a whole to overcome fertility challenges is important. 

Wishing you lots of luck! I hope you get a lot out of it! I'm anxious to get started myself!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Want2bemomma: Not sure about brave :$ I fear needles too but figure that if I am going to have IVF I need to get used to them lol! I was also talking to a friend of mine who said it doesn't hurt! We will see - will let you know tomorrow! I don't have any real suggestions for not obsessing - I am just as bad! The only thing I have done is keep a list of little jobs I need to do so I l keep chipping away at them. FX for this cycle though hun... only 1 more week to go until you test x

Hoping: Thanks so much for your response... it is always great to see success stories! I am hoping that I feel less stressed after the treatment but am sure it will take longer than one session. I have a 1 1/2 hr session with a detailed consultation with a fertility/acupuncture specialist. She has also been on some of Zita West's training so she appears to be well qualified and experienced. I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. When do you begin your next session? Were you having any other treatment (IUI) when you got Pg with your son? Good luck for this cycle! x


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Whether I was having the same fertility problems with when TTC my son, I'm not sure - but I believe I was on the cusp of them. It took 13 months of temping, OV kits, acupuncture and what felt like (at the time) pure insanity. Once I integrated acupuncture though, I finally had the release that I suppose my body needed to equalize the stress of work (I had an intense job) and TTC (if that makes any sense). I literally became PG just after being given all the doctor prescriptions I needed to start all the fertility testing. So when 2+ years had passed this time, I went back to the same guy and tried it again. He was by no means a guru, but it worked the first time so I figured why not. I loved how I felt afterwards - and I'm needle phobic too. Once I got past being freaked out, it was amazing. I had the best night sleeps afterwards. 

Unfortunately it didn't work this time (I'm 3+ years into TTC #2 now), and I had written it off, but a few friends of mine who have done IVF (one successful, one not) and who found - and still find - great benefit to it. 

It really sounds like you have a great person to start with. For me, after completing all the fertility testing I avoided with the first pregnancy, and everything else I can think to try, I'm ready to bring this back into the fold - with someone who specializes in what I'm going through. She works with my RE and has a great reputation - so here's hoping! I see her on CD10 (same day I start bw and u/s this month for IUI #2), so I don't know how this will all play out. But I know I am relieved to be starting with it again.

FX this works!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04723.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HuskyMomWI

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> After doing some reading / research, I have booked a consultation and 1st session of acupuncture for tomorrow! Eek! I am quite nervous about it and am feeling very stressed at the moment so I am hoping it might help me to relax a little. Will let you know how I get on!
> 
> Kel x

Good luck today


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:

:happydance: This is looking good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have you had any symptoms? I have had some cramping but that could be a side effect of the prometrium, other than that nothing major.


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> After doing some reading / research, I have booked a consultation and 1st session of acupuncture for tomorrow! Eek! I am quite nervous about it and am feeling very stressed at the moment so I am hoping it might help me to relax a little. Will let you know how I get on!
> 
> Kel x

Kel - I had my first consultation and appointment on Saturday and I HATE, HATE, HATE needles and they don't even feel like a pin prick and I was really relaxed during the session. They put them in spots while you lie on your back, she left for 15 min came back and "twisted them a bit" then another 15 min. Then I flipped over and she did the same with spots on my back. I honestly didn't feel anything but I sure was relaxed during it!

The only advice I would give is take an iPod or some form of music with you with some relaxing music that you could listen to during the treatment as I found my mind wandering and I think if I had that to listen to I would have been even more relaxed.

I know there have been lots of studies done combining IVF with acupuncture with great success so I figure it can't hurt to combine it with IUI too :)

Let me know how yours goes!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: This is looking good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have you had any symptoms? I have had some cramping but that could be a side effect of the prometrium, other than that nothing major.Click to expand...

All of the symptoms I have had are the same as the ones I experience going into AF so nothing wierd. I did have some pretty intense cramps for 10 minutes or so the Friday after the IUI. That's the only thing that stands out as odd. I have been super hungry also but I attribute that to stress. :)

What is prometrium?


----------



## monalisa81

31andTrying said:


> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:

this looks promising, I read it takes 7-10 days for the HCG shot to leave your system so you passed it by 0,5 day :)I hope you get a darker line tomorrow :)


----------



## want2bmomma

31andTrying said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: This is looking good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have you had any symptoms? I have had some cramping but that could be a side effect of the prometrium, other than that nothing major.Click to expand...
> 
> All of the symptoms I have had are the same as the ones I experience going into AF so nothing wierd. I did have some pretty intense cramps for 10 minutes or so the Friday after the IUI. That's the only thing that stands out as odd. I have been super hungry also but I attribute that to stress. :)
> 
> What is prometrium?Click to expand...

Prometrium is progesterone. Since I got a BFP after my first IUI but MC at 5 weeks, my MD has me taking prometrium and baby aspirin to decrease my chances of MC if in fact I am preggers. You are making me want to test. My first IUI I tested positive at 10DPIUI, but with this Ovidrel shot I am worried that it might get my hopes up, plus all I have is the digital CBs.....so it would be all or none. I am glad we are headed on a 4 day vacation tomorrow, hopefully that will keep my mind off of it.


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:

Still have everything crossed for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Touch the Sky

31andTrying said:


> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:

31- i've been checking this thread everyday for an update on your tests.. this is so exciting!! i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

want2bmomma said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: This is looking good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have you had any symptoms? I have had some cramping but that could be a side effect of the prometrium, other than that nothing major.Click to expand...
> 
> All of the symptoms I have had are the same as the ones I experience going into AF so nothing wierd. I did have some pretty intense cramps for 10 minutes or so the Friday after the IUI. That's the only thing that stands out as odd. I have been super hungry also but I attribute that to stress. :)
> 
> What is prometrium?Click to expand...
> 
> Prometrium is progesterone. Since I got a BFP after my first IUI but MC at 5 weeks, my MD has me taking prometrium and baby aspirin to decrease my chances of MC if in fact I am preggers. You are making me want to test. My first IUI I tested positive at 10DPIUI, but with this Ovidrel shot I am worried that it might get my hopes up, plus all I have is the digital CBs.....so it would be all or none. I am glad we are headed on a 4 day vacation tomorrow, hopefully that will keep my mind off of it.Click to expand...

This is only the 2nd month I have taken the Ovidrel so it very well could just be the shot. Go enjoy your vacation and test when you return - that way you know it is the real thing. (I am such a hypocrite) :)


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I think I'm out ladies....I'm 11 dpiui today and all of my pregnancy tests have come back negative. :nope:

Sigh...:neutral:

Best of Luck to the rest of you beautiful ladies...

We need some BFPs!! :dust:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Sorry Fallen, sending you :hugs:. But you never know - until the witch shows you are still in it! When is AF expected?

FX!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Sorry Fallen, sending you :hugs:. But you never know - until the witch shows you are still in it! When is AF expected?
> 
> FX!

Thank you Hoping :hugs:

Officially, AF should be here today or tomorrow, but with the Progesterone suppositories, that usually keeps her at bay until I stop them.

I know I'm "still in it", but oddly enough, I just don't feel pregnant this time. Does that make sense?
Thank you for the support :flower:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I know what you mean about not "feeling" pregnant. :hugs: Somehow, even after quite a few days of being SO SURE I was pregnant in July, as the date for my bw got closer, I knew in my gut that I wasn't. Of course the BFNs I got helped that along. LOL!

Do you have to go to your doctor for bw to confirm before you stop the progesterone?


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hoping~ Yes, I have to get BW at the Doctor's and once he gets the official answer, he then tells me to stop the Progesterone. Once I stop the Progesterone, it takes about 24-48 hrs for AF to show up. And then when AF shows up, I have to page my doctor and then he calls back to tell me what I need to inject on CD1 :)


----------



## want2bmomma

31: You're definitely not a hypocrite....I would test too if I had a regular HPT, but these digital ones just aren't the same. I bet tomorrow when you test your line will be getting darker....I have good feelings about your line!!!!! I wish I could have a few beers or a glass of wine on my vacation, but I have given those up just in case....I'll just have to settle with my caffeine free coke. \\:D/

Fallen: Sorry to hear about the BFN. It isn't over until the BW....I know you can't say AF because until that progesterone stops AF won't show. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of positive energy your way. We're here if ya need to chat.:hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> There is still a line.... and this one even came up within the 3 minutes. (I know it's faint ladies but I'll take what I can get) :) I am shaking.... Could still be the trigger so being a bit reserved. I am only 10.5 days post trigger and 9DPO. Maybe this could really be it.............. :happydance:

OMG OMG OMG ... that test is looking AWESOME!!!!!!

I have a goooooood feeling for you my dear!! :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Fallen Ambers said:


> I think I'm out ladies....I'm 11 dpiui today and all of my pregnancy tests have come back negative. :nope:
> 
> Sigh...:neutral:
> 
> Best of Luck to the rest of you beautiful ladies...
> 
> We need some BFPs!! :dust:

Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! That stinks! It's not over till the fat lady sings though (big red that is)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Fallen Ambers said:


> I think I'm out ladies....I'm 11 dpiui today and all of my pregnancy tests have come back negative. :nope:
> 
> Sigh...:neutral:
> 
> Best of Luck to the rest of you beautiful ladies...
> 
> We need some BFPs!! :dust:

I never even got a squinter till the night of 11DPO!! A good line didn't show up till 13dpo!

Don't give up yet dear!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dizzikel

Sorry about the BFN Fallen *Big hugs*

31: Still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> After doing some reading / research, I have booked a consultation and 1st session of acupuncture for tomorrow! Eek! I am quite nervous about it and am feeling very stressed at the moment so I am hoping it might help me to relax a little. Will let you know how I get on!
> 
> Kel x
> 
> Kel - I had my first consultation and appointment on Saturday and I HATE, HATE, HATE needles and they don't even feel like a pin prick and I was really relaxed during the session. They put them in spots while you lie on your back, she left for 15 min came back and "twisted them a bit" then another 15 min. Then I flipped over and she did the same with spots on my back. I honestly didn't feel anything but I sure was relaxed during it!
> 
> The only advice I would give is take an iPod or some form of music with you with some relaxing music that you could listen to during the treatment as I found my mind wandering and I think if I had that to listen to I would have been even more relaxed.
> 
> I know there have been lots of studies done combining IVF with acupuncture with great success so I figure it can't hurt to combine it with IUI too :)
> 
> Let me know how yours goes!Click to expand...


Hey Springy,

Thanks for your post :hugs:

My acupuncture was interesting yesterday....I had to talk through my fertility journey which was emotionally exhausting. I had about 6/7 needles in my hand, wrist and ears! - I just lay on my back and she only left them in there for about 10 minutes. 

I thought it would be worse that it actually was...didn't even feel a couple of the needles when they were put in (which was good). The lady doing is was fab .... and understood my situation as she has been through the pain of fertilty issues herself. I was knackered from it last night but had a very good nights sleep. I still feel tired now but she said this would happen. The only thing I felt during the treatment was a sensation in my womb area. It was quite a calming experience so I have another session booked for next Wednesday. 

Kel x


----------



## Pusskins

Hi, I started my 1# cycle IUI.
I was injecting 0.3mls Buserelin and 50iu Puregon for 8 days.
Had my scan and had to stop there, I over stimmed. I had 19 follicles all together but 10 of them ranged from 16-20mm. Got to carry on with the buserelin for another week so I don't ovulated naturally.


----------



## dizzikel

Pusskins said:


> Hi, I started my 1# cycle IUI.
> I was injecting 0.3mls Buserelin and 50iu Puregon for 8 days.
> Had my scan and had to stop there, I over stimmed. I had 19 follicles all together but 10 of them ranged from 16-20mm. Got to carry on with the buserelin for another week so I don't ovulated naturally.

Arr...I am so sorry hun! :hugs: FX for your next cycle.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

So barely a line today. It must be the trigger on the way out. Last month it as gone by day 9 so not sure why it is taking so long. Today's wouldn't even show up on a picture. I am still holding out hope though.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

FX for you 31!!! Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> So barely a line today. It must be the trigger on the way out. Last month it as gone by day 9 so not sure why it is taking so long. Today's wouldn't even show up on a picture. I am still holding out hope though.

All my fingers and toes are crossed for you still!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> So barely a line today. It must be the trigger on the way out. Last month it as gone by day 9 so not sure why it is taking so long. Today's wouldn't even show up on a picture. I am still holding out hope though.
> 
> All my fingers and toes are crossed for you still!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

want2bemomma~ Thank you so much for your support and encouragement. It means a lot! Especially during the never-ending 2WW period!! :hugs:

31~ I'm so cheering for you girl!! Don't give up just yet! Thank you as well for your kind words. I so appreciate it! :hugs:

PCOSMomtoOne~ I did another test this morning (12 dpiui), big stark white window with ONE single pink line....Blah!!! I'm just to the point where I want to get the BW done and start my 2nd round! :thumbup:

Dizzi~ Thank you for cheering me on! You're a sweetie! :hugs:

You gals in this thread are so kind, funny and supportive! What I like is that there's a lot of positivity and genuine caring in here. I'm so glad I found all of you!! :flower:

Blessings to All~:dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Im sorry Fallen ... that's just the pits! :(

I know the feeling and it's just not fair!!!!

Just know God has a plan for you. He is working on giving you the most precious baby in the world ... it just may take some time for the perfect eggie and spermie to meet. 

It took 6 years for my daughter ... and I think she is just Gods perfect work!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I believe in that PCOSMom! I will be saying a prayer for you tonight :) It's the BIG day tomorrow~
I'm sure you're excited!! Best of Luck and many blessings your way~~~


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMom - Good luck tomorrow! Positive thoughts!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My line has left and has gone to live on one of the tests of the girls that has been NTNP for 2 months :(


----------



## dizzikel

31andTrying said:


> My line has left and has gone to live on one of the tests of the girls that has been NTNP for 2 months :(

That sucks :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

It's just not fair. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31andTrying said:


> My line has left and has gone to live on one of the tests of the girls that has been NTNP for 2 months :(

OMG I'm sorry :cry:

But I feel the same way about the 2nd half of your post! It's so darn true!


----------



## Michelle78

31, I am so sorry, and it really isn't fair :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> My line has left and has gone to live on one of the tests of the girls that has been NTNP for 2 months :(

BOO 31! that totally sucks! I too have such a hard time when people fall pregnant so easily, life is not fair!!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

31andTrying said:


> My line has left and has gone to live on one of the tests of the girls that has been NTNP for 2 months :(

Awwww 31! I'm so so sorry!!! :hugs: We are here for you!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

let the roller-coaster continue. look at this..........could it be?
I think I need to stop peeing on sticks. I have officially gone to the dark side and changed the saturation on a photo. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1755 (800x533).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1755b (800x533) (2).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ooooo 31....I see something!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

really? after 2 days of the trigger testing out - maybe this is really it!!!!!!!! how did your IUI go today?


----------



## Fallen Ambers

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/165/165684d7rw575c6v.gif



31~ This is for you ;)

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif


----------



## Touch the Sky

ooh, i see it!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

31 I think that is a GREAT sign!!! Looks like my test at 11dpo when I got my bfp. 

About me...my husband and I are pulling into the fertility clinics parking lot! I'm on my cell phone :) yes I'm a bnb addict. Also, super nervous to see the numbers so I need to occupy my mind!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Fallen Ambers said:


> https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/165/165684d7rw575c6v.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 31~ This is for you ;)
> 
> https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif

LMAO :) I will not be informing my husband of these little details. :nope:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> 31 I think that is a GREAT sign!!! Looks like my test at 11dpo when I got my bfp.
> 
> About me...my husband and I are pulling into the fertility clinics parking lot! I'm on my cell phone :) yes I'm a bnb addict. Also, super nervous to see the numbers so I need to occupy my mind!!

All will go well~~ Sending positive vibes and saying a silent prayer for you. xoxoxoxo

BabyDust Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> 31 I think that is a GREAT sign!!! Looks like my test at 11dpo when I got my bfp.
> 
> About me...my husband and I are pulling into the fertility clinics parking lot! I'm on my cell phone :) yes I'm a bnb addict. Also, super nervous to see the numbers so I need to occupy my mind!!

Fingers crossed! Try to relax. Yoga breathing during and after the IUI to feel peaceful. Yeah for you!!!!! I picture your two follicles in there with catchers mits. (one pink and one blue) ha ha


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> let the roller-coaster continue. look at this..........could it be?
> I think I need to stop peeing on sticks. I have officially gone to the dark side and changed the saturation on a photo. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

OMG crazy I can see it! We need a BFP 31!!!

GL PCOS let us know your numbers when you are done!


----------



## Penfold

31, try a First Response test - I can barely see anything on the ICs!!! I have a very strong line on a FR, and only a teeny shadow on the IC.

I officially got my BFP back from the clinic today, after IUI no 2. My HCG level is 81.05 - will have another test next week to make sure the levels are rising ok, so will be nervous until then. I still can't believe it....


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Penfold said:


> 31, try a First Response test - I can barely see anything on the ICs!!! I have a very strong line on a FR, and only a teeny shadow on the IC.
> 
> I officially got my BFP back from the clinic today, after IUI no 2. My HCG level is 81.05 - will have another test next week to make sure the levels are rising ok, so will be nervous until then. I still can't believe it....

Yeah!!!!!!! Congratulations! :happydance:

I did a FR test yesterday and it was stark white. I just had some brown spotting so I am pretty sure big red is on her way. I am due for her arrival tomorrow.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

NO!! Big red is NOT allowed to come...she is always a party pooper!! I've got everything crossed for you!!!

Hubbies numbers were: 21.6 million with 90% motility...this is a huge improvement for him!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Penfold said:
> 
> 
> 31, try a First Response test - I can barely see anything on the ICs!!! I have a very strong line on a FR, and only a teeny shadow on the IC.
> 
> I officially got my BFP back from the clinic today, after IUI no 2. My HCG level is 81.05 - will have another test next week to make sure the levels are rising ok, so will be nervous until then. I still can't believe it....
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> I did a FR test yesterday and it was stark white. I just had some brown spotting so I am pretty sure big red is on her way. I am due for her arrival tomorrow.Click to expand...

NO SPOTTING ALLOWED!!!!!

Try a FRER tomorrow morning with first morning urine.

PLEASE let this be your BFP!!!! You SO deserve it!!


----------



## dizzikel

Still staying positive for you 31 :hugs: 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :flower:

AFM: I am still feeling the positive effects from my acupuncture last week - I have had the best sleep since my treatment and feel very relaxed. I am back to see my FS on Monday, FX he refers us for IVF! Very excited now :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Any news 31????????


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Yep. BFN. Big Red has appeared right on schedule. We are going to be taking a break for at least a month to try to get back to some version of a normal life. TTC has consumed everything that I am this year. Then we will have to figure out if we get a second opinion or where to go from there. I will be checking in on you ladies and expect to see some BFPs!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Any news 31????????

She posted in the August thread .....


----------



## want2bmomma

well ladies....did a cb digi and bfn for me....so frustrated. thinkin im going to stop the prometrium so af gets here. now i can have beer on vacation.


----------



## want2bmomma

well ladies....did a cb digi and bfn for me....so frustrated. thinkin im going to stop the prometrium so af gets here. now i can have beer on vacation. here's to #4.


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry want2b! Bfns are never easy:hugs: hope you can relax and unwind on vacation!


----------



## dizzikel

Sorry about the BFNs Wonna & 31 :hugs: Good idea to have a month off to re-assess! :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sorry Want2B ... I hate seeing 1 line ...


----------



## Springy

31 and Want2B I am SO sorry for the BFN! Life is not fair and just SUCKS! No other words to describe it .... Take a few days, be angry, sad, defeated - all those emotions are normal.

Hang in there and big virtual hugs to both of you!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Springy! 

Have you had more acupuncture since your first session? Where did they put the needles in you? 

How are you feeling?

Kel xx


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Hey Springy!
> 
> Have you had more acupuncture since your first session? Where did they put the needles in you?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Kel xx

Hi Kel!

I was suppose to go yesterday buy cancelled as we were off to a wedding later in the afternoon and I was way too rushed. I'm trying to reschedule for Tuesday. 

When I had my first one they put them all over my lower abdomen, one in each hand, near my elbows, a few in my legs, one in each foot and one in the middle of my forehead. Then they put them all over my back too. 

What about you?


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Springy!
> 
> Have you had more acupuncture since your first session? Where did they put the needles in you?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Kel xx
> 
> Hi Kel!
> 
> I was suppose to go yesterday buy cancelled as we were off to a wedding later in the afternoon and I was way too rushed. I'm trying to reschedule for Tuesday.
> 
> When I had my first one they put them all over my lower abdomen, one in each hand, near my elbows, a few in my legs, one in each foot and one in the middle of my forehead. Then they put them all over my back too.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

Hey, 

Arr...how was the wedding?

I didn't have that many, just a couple in my ears, hand and wrist! I expect she will do more this week when I go for my 2nd session on Wednesday. Looking forward to it! 

Kel x


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Springy!
> 
> Have you had more acupuncture since your first session? Where did they put the needles in you?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Kel xx
> 
> Hi Kel!
> 
> I was suppose to go yesterday buy cancelled as we were off to a wedding later in the afternoon and I was way too rushed. I'm trying to reschedule for Tuesday.
> 
> When I had my first one they put them all over my lower abdomen, one in each hand, near my elbows, a few in my legs, one in each foot and one in the middle of my forehead. Then they put them all over my back too.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Arr...how was the wedding?
> 
> I didn't have that many, just a couple in my ears, hand and wrist! I expect she will do more this week when I go for my 2nd session on Wednesday. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Kel xClick to expand...

Wedding was great! Lots of good food - too much actually!! Going to have to get out for a run or to an RPM class ASAP to work it off ;) AND I indulged in several glasses of wine - was the first time in a LONG time that I have just relaxed and enjoyed myself without thinking about TTC and watching the wine intake. Maybe all this relaxing will help me!

When is your FS consult??


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Springy!
> 
> Have you had more acupuncture since your first session? Where did they put the needles in you?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Kel xx
> 
> Hi Kel!
> 
> I was suppose to go yesterday buy cancelled as we were off to a wedding later in the afternoon and I was way too rushed. I'm trying to reschedule for Tuesday.
> 
> When I had my first one they put them all over my lower abdomen, one in each hand, near my elbows, a few in my legs, one in each foot and one in the middle of my forehead. Then they put them all over my back too.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Arr...how was the wedding?
> 
> I didn't have that many, just a couple in my ears, hand and wrist! I expect she will do more this week when I go for my 2nd session on Wednesday. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Kel xClick to expand...
> 
> Wedding was great! Lots of good food - too much actually!! Going to have to get out for a run or to an RPM class ASAP to work it off ;) AND I indulged in several glasses of wine - was the first time in a LONG time that I have just relaxed and enjoyed myself without thinking about TTC and watching the wine intake. Maybe all this relaxing will help me!
> 
> When is your FS consult??Click to expand...

Arr fab! Sounds like a few glasses of wine was what you needed. :haha:

FS consultant appointment is TODAY!!! :happydance::happydance:

Will let you know how I get on! :flower:


----------



## dizzikel

Had my FS appointment today and I have been put on the waiting list for IVF FINALLY :happydance:

Not sure when we will be starting but I have another appointment tomorrow to fill out the paperwork. 

Kel x


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Had my FS appointment today and I have been put on the waiting list for IVF FINALLY :happydance:
> 
> Not sure when we will be starting but I have another appointment tomorrow to fill out the paperwork.
> 
> Kel x

YAY!!!! 

Do you know roughly how long the waiting lists are? I guess that is the only good thing about things being fully private in Canada - you can start as soon as you say "ok, lets do this!" as its all out of pocket!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Had my FS appointment today and I have been put on the waiting list for IVF FINALLY :happydance:
> 
> Not sure when we will be starting but I have another appointment tomorrow to fill out the paperwork.
> 
> Kel x
> 
> YAY!!!!
> 
> Do you know roughly how long the waiting lists are? I guess that is the only good thing about things being fully private in Canada - you can start as soon as you say "ok, lets do this!" as its all out of pocket!Click to expand...

Hey,:flower:

Not too sure, but once our referral letter has gone to the clinic we have chosen our first con appointment could be anywhere between 4-8 weeks. Once we have met the con we should get started on our next cycle. So.....still a way to go but at least we are in the system now!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hey Dizzi! great news that you are on the list now :) really hoping that you don't have to wait too long :) So exciting!


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Had bloods on Monday, and phoned the FS now for results. The Nurse said the counts were low and she suspects a negative. Now waiting for AF. :cry:

On CD 30 at the moment... should AF not be here on Monday i have to go and repeat bloods.

She did not say much of give any info...leaving me a tad confused and somewhat down. I know this was only my first IUI, and in a sense i did not expect it to work first time round, but what now? She did not say what's to happen going forward (leaving me feeling a bit abandoned!)


----------



## dizzikel

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had bloods on Monday, and phoned the FS now for results. The Nurse said the counts were low and she suspects a negative. Now waiting for AF. :cry:
> 
> On CD 30 at the moment... should AF not be here on Monday i have to go and repeat bloods.
> 
> She did not say much of give any info...leaving me a tad confused and somewhat down. I know this was only my first IUI, and in a sense i did not expect it to work first time round, but what now? She did not say what's to happen going forward (leaving me feeling a bit abandoned!)

Sorry to hear that Sasha :hugs: I hope you are able to get a plan soon xx


----------



## Springy

Sasha25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had bloods on Monday, and phoned the FS now for results. The Nurse said the counts were low and she suspects a negative. Now waiting for AF. :cry:
> 
> On CD 30 at the moment... should AF not be here on Monday i have to go and repeat bloods.
> 
> She did not say much of give any info...leaving me a tad confused and somewhat down. I know this was only my first IUI, and in a sense i did not expect it to work first time round, but what now? She did not say what's to happen going forward (leaving me feeling a bit abandoned!)

Sorry to hear that Sasha! Hang in there.


----------



## Sasha25

moving on to IUI August...

CD12 scan on 24 Aug, trigger and IUI on 26/27/28 Aug.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey sasha,
Am having my Second Iui in about an hour. U know when yours is yet? I feel terrible, much worse than last time. So exhausted.


----------



## Sasha25

Hey!

I had my trigger shot about 3 hours ago...(9am) and are going in tomorrow morning for IUI at 9:15 and the second IUI Saturday same time. (My FS does two IUI on consecutive days to improve chances) Yesterday ultra sound showed 3 good follies - [email protected] and [email protected]

I feel less stressed than the first time...the 'ovulation pain' has not yet started...but will probably kick in later today.

Good luck! I'm holding thumbs for you and sending you lots of :dust:


----------

